# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt 8



## Shellebell

Happy  and lots of


----------



## C0nfused

Hello! 

Just thought I'd post in here to wish you all lots of luck with Clomid.. I was on it for six months and although tests showed that I was ovulating (and I believe I still am!) we weren't successful and we are now waiting to be referred for IVF. But I took it as a positive that the clomid did make me ovulate so it did what it was meant to at least. And since then my cycles have been regular! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Rosey78

Afternoon lovelies.............lets hope this new thread brings us all lots of luck and many BFPs xxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Just popping into say hi  .

Hope you've all had a good weekend despite it being one hour less.

Nothing to report from me.

   and I really hope for some BFPs soon (won't be me anyway for a couple of months )

xx


----------



## emzy0986

Hi everyone i'm Emma i'm new to all of this and am just interested to read others stories. i have been taking clomid for 6 months and finally ovulated on 150mgs but unfortunatly developed an ovarian cyst so cannot take any more clomid so a little frustrated. Has anyone with pcos taking clomid had any luck??


----------



## Amy N

Just a quick one, got no internet at new house yet. So on my phone. I have been keeping up to date with you all, and should be up and running next week! Im now a few days after ovulation , and only managed to do the deed 3times with being so busy moving house! Now the 2ww, hope your all well! Sorry for no personals, amyx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all good.

Check out this link.... Worth a laugh!

http://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2011/03/675-bootcamp-for-new-infertiles/#more-1376

Floof x


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies just a quick one on my phone. Hope u all had a good weekend. 

Emzy welcome to thread hun. I have pcos and fallen pregnant twice on clomid. Even though i miscarried the clomid did its job so it does work hun

Amy wishin u lots of luck this cycle and hope u succed and that u have settled into your new home okxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Lovely Ladie's! (gosh that sound's pervy!) 
Here's to a positive week to us all and some good result's for all of us for whatever they may be!           
Emmz...Welcome to the thread hun! 
Amy....I suppose I'm still on the 2ww even though I had that bleed!! cos he said it can happen!
So you never no eh hun!!! 
Have a good day girl's! 
Jen.x


----------



## birba

morning ladies!

Emma welcome to the thread!

Jenni how you doing hun? when do you test?

Angel what's going on? Have you had to stop clomid?

Amy hun good luck! It only takes one time 

Hi Rosey! yes let's hope so, we really need some hope!! 

Jenna how are you coping? Are you feeling better? Did you have the answers you were looking for? xxx

Hello to everybody else! 

AFM finished round 2 of clomid, this month it has gone a lot better though headache seems to be the dominant side effect for me, but nothing major.

Hope you all have a wonderful day

Love
B x


----------



## jenni01

Birba...Hi hun!!....So you're doing the whole BMS soon hunni!!.. 
I tend to get headache's as well....but like you say it's not to bad!..
I had a dysfuctional bleed/ovarian bleed, but we did BMS afterward's, so I'm not holding out much hope but I will test before I start Clomid again in April, so I will test on 2nd April! 
Did you enjoy Derren Brown? 

Hi to everyone else! 
Jen.x


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

i have been awol for ages on this thread sorry. I am still on the clomid. Finished my 4th month which was all i had, asked my Gp for another 2 months and she gave me 6    Dont think i will be using the full 6 months though as will be having my 3rd IVF before that time i think.
So, have we had any BFP's since i have been away? i hope so. I am on my 5th cycle now, due to ov tomorrow so we have been busy    Really thought it had worked last month, my Leutal Phase was 18 days! that normally indicates pg, but not in my case, think my AF just went awol.

Anyway, i look forward to chatting to you all again, it was a good thread this   

Jenni, how you getting on hun? how many months have you had now? Are you having any more IVF?

xx


----------



## jenna201

hi birba, no i couldnt find anything on it and i started bleeding yesterday so all that stuff must have been a load of rubbish what she was tellin me, never heard nothin like it and she said i wouldnt bleed but it started yesterday and gettin heavier so god knows how she qualified. i am taking this as the miscarriage and not going to take any clomid till may, just gonna give my body a good rest without any drugs or lotions and potions lol, just gonna heal and then i will start again in may hopefully if my AF is not too affected by the miscarriages. i am doing ok tho hun, thanks for asking, taking this one alot better than the last one and my bf is being amazing and we will get thru this and i will get my long awaited baby one day. 
hope ur doing ok hun and i hope u get success this cycle xx


----------



## angel star

Hi all,

Jenna,   sorry you are going through this again, but good for you being positive. Hopefully a break will do you good and the month will go quickly.

liggsy, haven't spoken to you before but hope the clomid works before the IVF . It still is a good thread 

birba, yes I'm off the clomid and BMS for 2 months . This is to take those antibiotics and ensure they're out of my system before we try again. So it's probably going to be mid May before I take the clomid again. I was a bit fed up (well a lot) about it initially, but like this whole journey you just start to accept things and go with the flow.

Hi emsy0986, welcome to this very friendly thread. I'm sure you will get lots of support. Are you off the clomid completely, or will they let you try again with a reduced dose?

Jen, you're back posting so early in the morning 

Floofy, haven't tried the link yet but hope you're ok.

Amy, keep positive. Hope your 2ww flies and you get a BFP - come on girl 

To all of you hope you have a good week and we soon get some positive news on here. xx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all ok and have had a good weekend?

Jenna, I am really sorry about your news. I hope that the break will give you time to heal and recover and then you will get some good newws. Thinking of you.

I have had a busy weekend on my Hen Weekend but it was amazing! So tired today and havent been out of bed long, start nights tonight, feel rubbish. I got a positive on my ovulation test last thursday which is such good news for us as it was day 17 of my cycle where as before the clomid my cycles were 6 weeks long and didn't think I was ovulating (if at all) til day 28.

We made love lots last week so really hoping we get some good news, we will see.

Hope you are all having a good day and a good week. I probably won't be around much to post until I finish nights on Wed am.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Emma

welcome to the site - hope you get lots of support from everyone as we are all going through the same thing.

Ladies, i'm on my 4th cycle of drugs tomorrow - i',=m back on tamoxifen so here goes xxx


----------



## birba

Hi jenni hun I did yes so much! I even met him afterwards got a picture and the book signed!   That really cheered me on! I was thinking come on I have got to meet him! 
You never know anyways so let's wait until test date! 

Jenna love glad you have the support you need, you will get there I know it. Take the time to heal physically and mentally,   I am good, finished clomid and waiting for BMS to start on Friday!

angel I understand it's frustrating, but you are right you start to accept so many things ..... chin up lovely things will get better soon  

Hello Jaqui! Good luck hun and hope you feel better soon

Hello to everybody else hope you have a good afternoon! x


----------



## SarLiv

HI everyone 

welcome to the new joiners/ those i have not spoken to before!!

been sway since friday so will go back and have a read and see how everyone is doing.

Jenna did see your post -    sorry this has all happened but really hoping when you start clomid again in May you get another BFP and its a sticky one.

AFM im on day 4 of clomid for my 2nd cycle  - i find it ok but i cannot sleep with it at all (just on nights i take it, it was the same last month), i wake up all night, every hour, either in a hot sweat or just wide awake - its bizarre!!


----------



## birba

hi SarLiv hunni I have got the same, can't sleep at all with it....

Hope everything else is OK! Good  luck for this month, I have finished my round for this month yesterday!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi all my FF's!!!

Im sorry i have been away from this forum for a while as i have been a bit ill with migraines!!
But im all better now thank god, i have had a read through so im up to date with you all now, i would just like to wish you all good luck and   and i hope we get some BFP's soon!!!  

AFM... i have finished my 2nd round of Clomid with very few side effects thank god. With me being ill i only managed to have BMS 2 days so i dont think i have done enough this month but you never know??   I am now on my 2ww so we will see what happens!!      Iv got one last round to take now and then im back to the hospital in May to talk about IUI if this does not work.

Hi to all the newbies, this is a great chat room everyone is very supportive so make yourselves at home and enjoy the crazy chat!    xx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

Hope everyone's well. AF turned up today so means I can start next round of tamoxifen tomorrow. Oh the joys of hot flushes and insomnia. I've been craving carbs today and have eaten far too much, a symptom of AF and feeling ravenous. 

Jane xxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

hi ya everyone, wow ive missed heaps so i wont try to catch up if thats ok i will just start from the next posts, hope ur all ok ?

Jenna hun,  did i read some thing about u oving when your m/cing and you not knowing if thats right or not ?

only when hubbys sis was 8weeks preg she started to bleed ( m/c ) 2 days after her scan. when she went for a scan at 10 weeks coz she was still bleeding but test coming up pos at 3-4 weeks with clear blue they said she had lost that baby as no heart beat that time it took another 3 days to leave ( sorry if tmi ) but didnt need dc but was about 5/6 weeks preg already at that scan and she now has a lil girl. so i guess it can happen ? we found it very strange though i must say, didnt know that our bodies can ov when preg already but turns out some times it can happen if with in the first 3-5 weeks hormones are not strong enough with sum people to stop the trigger of ov and the release of the egg , we got the 1st baby scan pics still plus they gave her a pic when they confirmed the m/c and the preg of the 5/6 wk bean too. we did look stuff up at the time but couldnt find much if any thing about it either. we did keep asking if they was sure but as her lil girl is now 18mths i guess it does happen even if rare , fingers crossed some thing works out even though you have af going on x


----------



## Jane2011

Sar liv and birba, night sweats and insomnia are awful but only a short term thing in our quest for the end goal. 

Jenna, wishing you lots of love and big hugs  , you are doing the right thing having a rest, all these drugs take it out of us physically and mentally. 

Floofy, I really lol at the tips, something to brighten up our emotional rollercoasters

I spent Sunday shopping, I was in the right frame of mind, I had some money and it was a disaster. Couldn't find anything to wear that didn't make me look really frumpy. So cheesed off, I got a dress from monsoon and everything else was a pile of rubbish.  I really hate the way my body has changed physically and I open my wardrobe every morning to find that nothing fits. I'm gonna have a big clear for the charity shop and buy a few outfits that look nice so I am in a positive frame.  I hit M and S, got re measured and now my underwear drawer feels like it's Christmas. All the bits that don't fit have gone, I've started my cull. Wardrobe next! 

I can take on the world if my underwear is fabulous so here goes my next round, scan booked for day 10 next weds to check those follies

Onwards and upwards, have a great day xxxx


----------



## SarLiv

hey all 

good to know i am not alone in the awake all night stakes - having said that i think i was so worn out from 3 sleepless nights that last night i just passed out and that was it for the night!

one more day of clomid for me today and then the fun begins and another 2WW!

Leanne - thats really interesting re your sister in law - how strange that it happened

Jane - whenever i go shopping with money i can never find a thing - if i dont have the money then there are things everywhere!


----------



## jenni01

Afternoon girl's!
Just popping on to say Hi!! 
I too can't sleep but I've alway's been the same!! 
Hope you're all OK!
Jen.x


----------



## leanneNpaul

it was ages ago now, over 2yrs ago as lil one is almost 19mths


----------



## JacquiP

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all having a good day. I am between night shifts. Have woken up far too early with tum pain. Getting very low down pelvic/pubic pain. 1 more night then off til monday!
Hope everyone is ok?
Best wishes, Jacqui xx


----------



## birba

Hi Girls!
How are we today (a part being shattered from sleepless nights  ) 

Just popping in to say hi, it's been a crazy day at work, still here and all I want to do is sleep. Hot flushes again last night and woken up in the middle of the night 
Plus my sis now is giving the announcement of her preg so it's becoming harder and harder for me to deal, because everybody call me to know how I am. Whilist it's sweet it does upset me...... Am I wrong??

Big hugh everybody off to enjoy some traffic .....


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Birba, can totally sympathise with you hun, my sis is also pg and she is 6 years younger than me. It was hard for me to take at first, but im coping ok now. I think it may be harder once the bump starts appearing though, we are really close too which makes it harder i think. We have to be positive hun, it will be us one day       You are not wrong in how you feel, its really hard to deal with pg announcements as it is, so much harder when its family    Hope you get home soon xx

Jaqui, boo to night shifts! dont know how you cope on them. sorry you have pelvic pain too, hope your last night shift goes quick, nice break til monday then xx

Angel star,    sorry it must have come across wrong about this being a good thread still    thats the clomid mushing my brain for you    How are you hun? xx

Well i should be due to ov tomorrow, so busy again for us tonight! Have got the pains quite bad in my ovaries so i am hoping for a good egg or 2. Good luck to you all girls xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Afternoon Ladies!!  

Jane... sorry AF turned up hun, but like you say at least you can start your next round now, stay positive   Good luck!!!

Sarliv... I have not been sleeping either recently its awful. Im sooo tired!! Have fun with all the   you never know it might knock you out tonight so you can have a brill sleep!! 

Jenni... hey hun how are you?  

Jacqui... hope the pain eases off for you chick, do you know what could be causing it?  

Birba.. you are defo not wrong for feeling the way you do, although it is sweet for people to ring and see how you are, it still effects you its totally understandable   its hard enough seeing celebrities and strangers pregnant let alone your own family members. Try and keep your chin up hun your time will come soon, iv got everything crossed for you. Remember we are here for you alll the time!!  

Liggsy... have fun with all the nookie tonight   Sorry you have ov pains, they are nasty but will soon pass. Got everything crossed for you  

AFM.. I am now on my   so fingers crossed i have done it this time I only managed to have BMS twice as i have been poorly, but i actually ov'd on Sunday so i have been doing it ever since (Sun night and Mon night) I will also go at it again tonight just to cover it. My mum rang me last night to tell me she had been watching a programme about women who have been trying for a baby for years and there was a doctor talking on there saying that the egg can get fertilised up to a week after ovulation!! I never knew that, so i feel a bit better now about being ill and only being able to do it twice on the lead up to ov.
Do you think this information is true? I am really thick when it comes to things like this   i know what i need to know but then it goes straight out of my head,   ha ha
 and love to all xx


----------



## JacquiP

Thankyou ladies. 

I suffer with Endo but had recently had surgery so presuming it's related to that. I was quite sore yesterday after my hen weekend but didn't take anything so think maybe I left it too long before taking some painkillers. Really trying not to take anything incase we are pregnant but have taken some paracetamol. 
Looking forward to some relaxing days off after tonight, I'm so tired and very emotional. 

Are large and painful breasts a side effect of clomid? Mine are still so sore and I'm 5-6 days post ovulation

Right I have to get ready. 

Have a good evening all xxx


----------



## birba

hi ladies, I am so happy I have you!! Honestly I say this from the heart  

Liggsy hi, thank you so much for your words, how are you coping? I just go in phases up and down, yesterday was quite a down day. No matter what the family is going to be thrilled even more because it's the first pregnancy............ big hugh to you, good luck with ovulation, pains sometimes are a good sign hun!  

Vicnste love thanks, what would I do without you - break for a few tears - yes let's stay positive!   Good luck on your 2WW hope you have made it this time hun!!  I heard this too hun, it depends on the quality of   they can survive for a long time in there! 

Jaqui my first 2 periods after surgery have been HELL, never experienced so much pain. I had moderate endo and ovarian cysts, all removed, and during ovulation it gets really bad ... hope you enjoyed your hen week-end! Don't worry for 1 paracetamol, if you are preg it's safe (at least that's what I know.......)

AFM watching a movie and will be in bed early to make up for lost sleep, clomid effects should soon be out of my body.

A big hugh to you my lovely FF! xxxx


----------



## shelbel

Hi everyone

I've had a truely horrible few weeks so haven't been on here so I'll apologise for the lack of personals but so much has been posted since I was last on so haven't been able to catch up! Hope you are all doing well though and lots of BFP's or at least lots of fun trying!!

I started my new job this week so am absolutely knackered. AF is due tomorrow so hopefully can start the first course of clomid on thursday - eek! Am really in 2 minds whether to start this cycle or not! I really want to get cracking as got it prescribed just after my last period so feels like waited ages already but then with it being first time and not knowing what to expect am so worried about coping with side effects in new job - don't want them to all think I'm mad! lol

Take care
Shel x


----------



## birba

hi shel welcome back 
Go ahead with Clomid hun, make sure you take it at night so you sleep most of the side effects off. See how it goes, how much do you have to take in mg? is it days 2-6?
I am on round 2 and honestly a part from a bit of night sweats (that make you wake up a bit) and headache in the morning I have been OK.
Good luck hun! x


----------



## Rosey78

Flying visit, evening all!!!

Iv not had any side effects from it really, maybe slightly more emotional at times but nothing I cant contain....................certainly not a wreck or anything!!  I also take it at night!

Seems that a few of us are all at samme stage in cycles this month, how exciting!!  CD 10 so expecting +ve OPK Friday ish.......................starting a new Bd regime which is directed by DH this month, god help me.......not sure exactly what its gone involve but he has decided its his month to take charge lol!!

Love and baby dust to all, will try and catch up properly tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Birba and Jacqui - I had a lap last July to remove my endo. Didn't feel better afterwards and Ov through to AF is painful. Stomach is swollen too at the moment. 

Tired and bust at the moment. Grrr. Can't wait for Easter. 

Love to all  

Think I'm about Day 19. No hope of any   this month. 

Floof x


----------



## shelbel

Hi

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. Think I'm just gonna go for it and like you say take it at night cause too impatient to wait a month and if it works (oh the naivety to think it could happen first time!) then be due just after Christmas . Just hope af turns up tomorrow - never thought be saying that!

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's! 
Hope you're all well today!!  
Birba...It's totally understandable hun 
I had another cry at my neighbour's washing line the other morning!..(she's had a little girl!)..I keep trying to avoid her! 
Jacqui...I had endo and had to have Prostap injection's and then a lap, touch wood I seem to be OK but now have PCOS!!...but I remember how bad the pain is!!...Hope you feel better soon! 
I thought that sperm can live for upto 5day's so I think the info about it living longer is def true! 
AFMTMI)...I have had that strange "snot" like stuff coming out again! it's not clear, it look's like I've sneezed on the loo roll, so my Dr is calling back today to "hopefully" help!!...I'm just worried cos it hurt's to have nooky and I'm due to take the pill's again on Sunday and I'm worrying incase I ov late and if I do get preg then it won't have time to implant?...I even showed it to my DH who kindly said "Maybe you've got a cold up there!" 
Anywho, if life was easy these thing's would happen to men!!...
Have a good day girl's!! 
Hello to everyone else!!
Jen.xx


----------



## angel star

Jen, sometimes my mucus looks like snot but I have to finger test it for stretch and when I do, although it looks a little green/yellow on the tissue it is cloudy/white when I test it. However, if you are having pain when having nooky then best to get it checked with your doctor, it could be a simple infection. I hope your Dr's call is helpful today .

I know what it's like to avoid people too. Darn nice weather and people hanging their washing out 

Floofy, ditto roll on Easter, I've the delights of trying to toilet train DS - not going to be easy 

Shelbel, sorry you've had a few horrible weeks. Hope you settle into your new job and enjoy it.

Birba, think most of us have been there  . I dread my sister getting pregnant again before me. I know it's not a race but when we have all been trying for years it does make it difficult.

To all of you tons of   and  .


----------



## SarLiv

Morning all

Birba i agree with everyone else - totally natural for you to feel the way you do.  i have found it hard to face my friends who are all pregnant at times, sometimes i just avoid seeing them which i know is silly but its also less painful!

Shelbel - sorry you have had a tough time, fingers crossed you have a good few weeks now and no side effects from the clomid

Vic - well done on all of your bedroom action, i definitely think you are still in with a chance this week

Jen - TCOYC book says your peak day is the last day that you have any of the  egg white type mucous (can be clear or coloured)

Rosie - good luck for this cycle!

Floof - not long for you to start the next round if you are not lucky this month?

everyone else - hope you all have a lovely day!

AFM - finished clomid for this cycle and am now on day 7 - last month i had a positive OPK on day 13 so we will start getting to it soon.  i was wondering about the whole trying after OV thing.  we usually try before OV and a few times around smiley face on the OPK but then stop because i start progesterone 3 days after OV and its messy!  im wondering if we should keep going a little longer and start my progesterone day 4 or 5 after OV.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies  

Hope your all well, I forgot to ask the other day if anyone used the link i sent to make babies with yours and your DH's pic to get a insight as to what they might look like?? We have used it a few times and they are so cute some of them look more like me and others like DB and there are also a few that look like both of us, it depended what pics we used.  

Jenni... I hope your doc can get to the bottom of the discharge you are getting hun and hope its nothing to worry about!! Men are so lucky they dont have to go through all this, its so not fair  

Sarliv... I would defo keep at it after you have ov'd, that is what im doing this time. I wish you all the luck in the world hun,  

Birba.. how you feeling today hunni, hopefully much better, thinking about you  

AFM... this 2ww is a killer every little twinge im conspiring in my head, ha ha!!! We didnt manage to have nookie last night as we were both so tired!! But will defo tonight! My tummy feels tight like a stretched elastic band and i have no idea why Ii will see how it goes. Apart from that im fine. Hope we get some BFP's soon from all of you,   xxx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all having a good day?
I have just got in from work and im losing a light pink discharge. I'm not due my period til next week, I'm about 7 days since I got a positive ovulation test. Can clomid cause mid cycle bleeding or could it be clomid related or ?
I hate not knowing what's going on. 
Going to sleep as I am exhausted but would really be grateful for any reassurance. 
Have a good day xxx


----------



## jenni01

Jacqui...I had a dysfunctional bleed/ovarian bleed recently hun, I was concerned but the Dr said it's normal, but if you're worried ask for a scan hun!...try to rest up and take it easy! 
Vic...I hate the 2ww!! you look at everything indepth!!...like why do I want more chocolate!...Oh yes it's cos I like it!!   
Angel and Sarliv...Thank's girl's, Dr called and said so long as it's not smelly!! I shouldn't worry, but to test on Sun morn before next pill!! 
God I wish this was easier for us all!!...I never realised how patient I could be!! but it's wearing thin! 
Soon girl's, we will all get our bubba's!!     
Take care all!
Jen.x


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Birba,    some days are ok and some are hard. When my sis 1st told me, i couldnt stop crying and neither could she. She wanted it to be me first but it just doesnt work like that. she was in shock that it happened so quick for her, she was convinced she would have IF problems like me. I am happy for her i really am, being an auntie will be lovely but some days i think seeing the bump is going to be so very hard. We have to take each day as it comes hun, if you cant be around the bump then im sure your sis will understand. Wish it was so much easier for us all hun    xx

Vicnste, fingers crossed you have cracked it this month hun    Im not sure about the egg living for over a week, i thought it onlu lived fro about 12 hours and then disintergrated    Worth trying just in case hun    xx

Jacqui, paracetamol are safe to take during pg anyway hun so try not to worry. Fingers crossed teh spotting could be implantation hun    you are about the right time for it anyway       

Shelbel, good luck starting this month hun, i had awful side effects the first month, once i started taking it at bed time instead, they were much better, just headaches in the morning really nothing too bad. Good luck in your new job xx

Jennie, glad its nothing to worry about. Good luck for testing too    When you say you had a dysfunctional bleed, what was it hun? only i have had some bright red blood today day after ov, had some last night too, seems a bit much to be ov bleed, never had it before on clomid, i used to have so much irregular bleeding in my normal cycle. I have had quite bad pain in both ovaries this month too, could it be something to do with that do you think? xx

Well i did ov yesterday, my temp has gone up this morning. We got as much bms in as poss, will go for tonight too just to make sure    Although, i am now worried what this bleed is all about, never had it before and its really bright red    xx


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies,

hope everyone is well.

jenni hope the doc sorts out your problem and that its nothing serious.

sarliv, hope you ov soon and get lucky this month, do u mind me asking why your doc puts you on progesterone pessaries? i think i need help in that department as both pregnancys mine has been low so gonna make an appointment with my doc to speak to him about it and try and push for it if i can, dont understand much about them tho apart from that they are messy but if they do the job i am up for anything.

jacqui i hope the bleeding is just implantation bleeding hun, so fingers crossed its a good sign, i have only bled mid cycle once and that was when i was ill in hospital with pneumonia so i think that was the cause of mine. fingers crossed for u hun

vicnste good luck on your 2ww hun, will keep everything crossed for u and hope u get a bfp on OTD x

leanne, thanks for the info u gave, the nurses dont seem to be able to help with my problem, i had the follicle on saturday at 15mm so started bms straight away but then the miscarriage started the day after so i dont think it will mature now as i am bleeding quite heavily at the mo. they dont have any clue how my ovaries were working when i was pregnant as they are meant to shut down or somethin, its all so confusing and all they can say is i dont really know and cant answer ur question which is a lot of blimmin help.

liggsy   for you, even tho i know u are so happy for your sister it must be difficult, my friends are falling pregnant left right and centre and its really horrible, i am happy for them but a bit of the green eyed monster comes out when i want it to be me so bad and i have been trying for coming up to 5 years soon and they fall pregnant first time.i dont have a sister and as horrible as it sounds i am glad i dont so that i wouldnt have to go thru the same thing as it is so difficult, ur very strong woman and it will be your day one day hopefully very soon x

AFM well i had a call from the early pregnancy unit today as i got a negative pregnancy test and they are now telling me i dont have to wait so i am torn as to what to do, i dicussed it at length with bf and we decided to wait till may to try again as i thought my body should have some time to recover but now the nurse said as i have been trying for so long and had troubles falling pregnant that i shouldnt wait at all and should get going right away as i am falling pregnant each time i ovulate even tho the pregnancy isnt lasting she said i shouldnt miss the boat and just see what happens as our bodies can react differently to each pregnancy. so now i dont know what to do, i so want to be pregnant and for it to last and not go thru these miscarriages so one part of me wants to wait and let my body heal to see if it makes a difference or the other part of me wants to get going again as i dont know when my op will run out and the clomid will stop working again.Any advice? i know the decision will be mine to make alone but i just need some outsider views on it, the nurse said it wont do me any harm to get going again.


----------



## jenni01

Liggsy...Hi hun! 
I had a little bit of light spotting at first and then it went like a normal period for about 3day's, so I called my Dr and he did a scan and said it was OK, but he did reassure me that it was normal to have a bleed but that it was best to be checked.
Don't get yourself to worked up hun, keep an eye on it and if you get concerned call your Dr..
Hope I helped a little!  
Jen.x


----------



## liggsy

Jennie, Thanks hun    it has slowed down again now so will just keep an eye on it. you have helped thanks    Will just wait and see now i guess xx

Jenna, thanks for your kind words hun    so sorry for what you are going through at the moment so sad. I have to say i agree with the nurse though, you are apparently more fertile after a m/c, as sad as that is, sorry    so maybe its worth giving it another shot? Lots of m/c happen due to abnormalities in the embryo, maybe thats what has happened with you. so whats to say that the next one wont stick? unfortunately its all down to "luck" so the consultant told me after my 2nd failes ivf anyway. dont give up hun, you will get there soon. Its positive that you can actually get pregnant, your body knows what to do now so when the right embie gets in there, it will stick         hope i havent offended you in any way there, really dont mean to, big


----------



## jenna201

thanks liggsy, of course u havent offended me hun, i think exactly the same way so thats why i am so torn but just spoke to bf on the phone and he wants to try again straight away so gonna take my clomid and see what happens. i dont want to miss my chance and think back and wonder what if? so as they have said it wont do me any harm i think i will just keep going for it and hope that i finally get a sticky one, hopefully 3rd times the charm. i am feeling fairly good at the moment so i am not gonna get myself down at what could have been, just going to look to the future and look forward to whats to come. thanks for ur reply hun x


----------



## SarLiv

Jenna -    i think its a hard decision to make and i know if it was me i would try again straight off because i am not good at waiting (even though with TTC all you seem to do is wait!)  i would just do what feels best for you.

re progesterone - i had endo after my son which they spotted on a Lap in November and removed (mild) I was having premenstrual spotting so they thought once the endo went that the spotting would too but the spotting remained.  i had  a day 21 test and progesterone was fine but when i temped my temps would be up and down lots in that second part of the month.  So consultant thinks my progesterone is not consistent in that second part of the month and i now have pessaries.  first month i took them i had no spotting and have not had any since (4m later) so it obviously has done the trick.  consultant also thinks i had a Luteal Phase Defect as my LP was only about 8 days on average.  Clomid should help you produce more progesterone anyway but taking progesterone cannot hurt you at all - its just a bit messy!!!

must dash!


----------



## jenni01

Jenna...It's really pooh what you've gone through hun, but if you feel strong enough to keep going then personally I would...I think that we're all  the same in the sense that until we're holding our babie's we won't feel like we've got to the "safe" stage and we alway's expect the worst to happen, cos let's face it we wouldn't be here otherwise!
Just know that you have all of our support! 
Stay strong hun and stay brave!!     
Jen.x


----------



## JacquiP

Thankyou for your support ladies. Can you get pain with implantation bleeding?
Xxx


----------



## angel star

Jen, glad it's nothing to be worried about. You can get increase discharge if pregnant     to for you.

SarLiv, good luck this month  . 

vicnste, hope you don't go too mad in the 2ww  . 

liggsy, sorry about the unusual bleeding, but glad Jen has been able to help.   to you too and hoping you get lucky.

Jacqui, I used to do nights and I hated them, I don't envy you. Hope you've had a good sleep today. Agree with liggsy maybe it's implantation  .

Jenna, good for you going for it again . If I were you I would ask your clinic for some progesterone support like SarLiv and I have. When I take it I only take it at night and it's messy in the morning first thing but then ok.


----------



## gem0112

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and was just wanting a bit of advice! This is my third cycle of clomid, 1st 2 cycles I wad on 50mg ovulated on cycle 1 but not second, so was upped to 100mg. I have very irregular periods but since Saturday I have had period like cramps but no period and I'm just wondering what is happening or if anyone else has had this? I don't know if I'm late as my cycle is do irregular! As far as I know I ovulated this month but was so moody and irritable on 100mg. Any help with regards to this period like pain it's not constant it spasms and I've never had this before so I'm confused!
Gem


----------



## liggsy

Jacqui, yes you can get implantation pain, think its like mild crampy feeling    really hope thats what it is for you hun x

Jenna, thats a very good positive attitude you have hun, keep it up    You will get your sticky one       dont give up hope. Yes i agree 3rd time lucky for you hun    xx

Bleeding has eased now but the pain is worse, low down and around ovaries    hope it buggers off soon! xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Afternoon ladies!!!  

Jacqui.. yeah i think CLomid can cause many side effects one of them being slight bleeding. Unless its implantation bleeding   !!! Hope you had a nice sleep

Jenni... ha ha ha ha ha yeah thats sooo true!! The least little thing and your on it, wondering, dreaming!!!   Im glad im not the only one!! Good to hear your discharge is nothing to worry about hun.

Liggsy.. I thought the same that the egg lasted about 12 hours??   Oh well il keep at it anyway its fun, lol   I would ring the docs about the blood hun just to put your mind at rest. Have fun with all the   tonight!!!

Jenna... it must be really frustrating for you hun, you have been through so much   If i were you and the nurse told me it wouldnt harm anything trying straight away then i would do that and not have a months break, but you know your own body and only you can decide. I wish you all the luck in the world sweetie  

Angel Star.. ha ha ha i think its too late im already mad   How are you doing hun?

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Going back a few pages   and can't remember who asked   

The Egg only lasts around 24 hours, however the   Can last up to 5 Days in 'good' Cervical Fluid, hence why your CM will change through the cycle coming closer to OV and why there are some Fertility Lubricants to help keep them alive.

Also Spotting can be clomid related, OV related (follicles releasing fluid) and also implantation related, but no way of really knowing which yours is   Just another TTC thing to send you


----------



## Shellebell

gem0112 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and was just wanting a bit of advice! This is my third cycle of clomid, 1st 2 cycles I wad on 50mg ovulated on cycle 1 but not second, so was upped to 100mg. I have very irregular periods but since Saturday I have had period like cramps but no period and I'm just wondering what is happening or if anyone else has had this? I don't know if I'm late as my cycle is do irregular! As far as I know I ovulated this month but was so moody and irritable on 100mg. Any help with regards to this period like pain it's not constant it spasms and I've never had this before so I'm confused!
> Gem


Hiya hun

I have moved your post into the chatter thread to meet the girls 

What day of cycle are you on?
clomid can change your cycles, as it will be trying to make you more regular


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Shellbell, 

It was me who asked about how long the egg lasted, thanks for all the info it helped a lot!!! xx


----------



## Shellebell

I'm glad i wasn't going   then


----------



## JacquiP

Hi ladies, thanks for your support. Haven't had any mote pink discharge since this morning but got cramps. Have had a rubbish sleep so feel pretty yuck!
I guess time will tell what's going on, it's hard not to read into everything. 
How soon do you suggest testing?
Xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,


Jenna - I've been in a similar situation to you, its totally heart breaking. I know you want to carry on, but I think at the same time you need to rest for a month at least to make sure that everything is ok for when you ttc next time. I had 3 miscarriages in a row, I wondered if we'd waited if it would have had better outcomes. Do you have prog support whilst you're taking the clomid? Maybe its something to mention to your GP or Consultant to see if its a luteal phase thing thats causing the early miscarriages. I read in a book that if your prog levels aren't high enough then the corpus luteum won't be sustained and the pregnant won't either. Another thing you can take (unless you know known blood issues) is 75mg of baby asprin which you can get from Tesco's or Boots. There's a good post on the immunes section of other supplements you can take that can deal with possible issues that could be causing miscarriage, the ones I take are vit B6 which is good for prog production, vit D3 which is an all rounder for immunes and green tea extract which is also another good one for immunes / blood issues. 


Jacqui - got everything crossed for you hunni       


Sending lots of              for everyone else. 


Hoping to find some answers to the fertility issues we've been having, sort of hoping the hysterocopy doesn't show anything as ashermans would be a definite show stopper. Hopefully with the lap they can release my ovary and check my tubes and do all the other endo/adhesion stuff. 


Hope everyone is ok. 


xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Good luck Jacqui. Hope you're successful  

Jenna - I can't advise on whether you should have a break or not, but maybe try and see if they can give you progesterone support...  

Mrs M - hope your surgery goes ok

Sarliv - not going to do clomid for a bit. Awaiting a HSG at the moment, but the hospital are still not sending my letter out, 4 weeks later. Grrrr. 

Hi to everyone else.  

I've been getting weird pains down there today. Weird stretching type feelings. Endo pains are here now though. 

Floof x


----------



## Amy N

Good evening ladies!!!!!!!!!!

IM BACK!!!!!!!! Internet finally up and running, and we are settling in to our new house nicely.

Theres been lots going on over the last week so im not going to attempt to respond individually to everone, but do promise i will be here from now on!!!!

AFM im now 4-5DPO (i think), and not really been thinking much about things this last week, guess moving house really has taken my mind off  things. We did however only manage to BMS twice during our fertile time, so just hoping we have caught lucky!!! not feeling any different at the moment, but then dont think i would be!! just have to keep on waiting!!!!

Just wantd to give Jenna a big hug, and say im sorry for what your going through, just keep on trying when you feel the time is right, you are sounding quite positive, and i really admire your strength!!! keep smiling hunny!!!

Big hugs to all you other Fab, strong and deserving ladies!!!!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Jane2011

Well i'm day 2 of my 4th cycle of drugs and boy do the hot flushes keep getting me.  I'm a little bloated tonight and feeling wired so am hoping that i can get some sleep tonight xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls! 
Mrs Mag..Good to see you hun!
Amy...Glad you've settled into your new house!!... 
Floof...I hope you're feeling a bit better today! 
Angel...Finger's crossed if it is early preg discharge!...Hope you're OK hun! 
Hello to everyone else! 
DH is off sick today!!...so look's like I'm playing nursey!! 
Have a good day girl's!! 
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Jane, the only side effect I get on clomid is the hot flushes and always at night. Hope they wear off soon. 

Hi Amy, great you're back and settling in your new home. I'm sure that twice will be fine. I think we get paranoid we have to be at it all the time and I definitely think now for me every other day is better than every day for DH sperm quality. Fingers crossed for you. 

Floofy, sorry the endo pains are back  

MrsMaguire, I hope the surgery goes well and all will be sorted. 

Hi gem0112. Welcome to the thread. Sorry I can't help you with your query but I'm sure someone will soon. I'm sure you will get loads of support here.

AFM, start the antibiotics today. Just been reading the leaflets and the side effects don't look too hot, absolutely no alcohol for three weeks which will kill DH    and the tablets are huge  . The dose seems a bit severe for three weeks, but hey, if it means we will get lucky in a couple of months and clears up any potential infection then great. Just feels a but odd taking drugs without any proof of infection but no way of finding out if low grade endometrial infection so just taking them from one doctors experience with other couples. Maybe I've truly gone mad .

Hi     and   to everyone. Nearly the weekend and April tomorrow, where is the year going  .


----------



## angel star

Almost beat you to it this morning Jen, but took too long to write my post   .


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies thank you for all your replies and kind words.

mrs maguire thanks hun, in regards to the 75mg baby aspirin and vit b6 i am already taking them so i have got them covered its just the progesterone, i asked my gyne for it and he wont give it as says that the miscarriages could have just been down to luck, i have to have 1 more miscarriage then he will run some tests and go from there which is really frustrating me as i have read up about progesterone and its a natural hormone we produce anyway so having the supplement wont do me any harm but he wont give it to me. i looked on the net but every website i have seen needs a prescription which i dont have so cant do anything but wait and pray that my next pregnancy sticks. i feel fine in myself and depending how long i bleed for will determine if i try again as i need to make sure my lining has enough time to get thick enough. i hope your surgery goes well hun and that you get some answers or treatment at the same time if they can x

Amy glad you have settled in to your new home hunny, hope its the start of a great future for you, i have everything crossed that u will get lucky this month and hopefully see a bfp from u in 10 days time 

floffymad thanks hun i will see how i feel and i am def gonna try some other routes to get the progesterone, just not sure who to go to if gp and gyne cant help. sorry ur in pain with your endo hun, hope it dont last too long 

vicnste thanks hun, hope ur doing ok?

sarliv thanks hun for explaining, i am def gonna try harder to get some, its so stupid, anyone would think i was asking for a class A drug by the way they are acting lol but its onwards and upwards for me, not gonna let things drag me down just gonna see what happens and take it day by day xx

angel do you mind me asking you why you also take progesterone? is yours to do with endo too? good luck with the antibiotics hun, i really hope they help and that you get lucky in a few months xx

jenni how u doing hun? hope DH gets better soon.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning everyone!!! Hope you are all well  

Mrs Maguire... hope all goes well with your op hun  

Floofy... Iv had the same stretching pains, i dont have a clue what they are?? Hope yours ease off soon  

Amy N... congrats on your new home hope it holds many happy memories for you hun. I also only managed BMS twice in the fertile stage, so fingers crossed we have both done enough!! You know what they say.... NEW HOUSE , NEW BABY!!!  

Jane... hope you managed to get some sleep and the hot flushes have died down xx

Jenni... good luck being a nurse for the day, ha ha  

Angel... good luck with the antibiotics hope they clear everything up for you and you can start trying again!!   

AFM... I am now on CD 18 only 10 days to go till test day!! I have had stretching pains for the last 2 days and last night it felt like i was going to start my AF the pains got worse and more of a dull ache, but im not due that for another 10 days Way too early for that yet!! This morning i have the same pains but not as bad more like stretching again? What do you think could be causing that?? Im also not sleeping and keep waking up at night for a wee (which i never do) 
Im probably just over analysing everything, i always do in my 2ww!! ha ha ha  
 to all xxx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, I take the progesterone as my peak+7 bloods without are 20 / 28. I did manage 31 last month which I thought was brilliant but my clinic like it to be between 60-100. So alongside the clomid (when I'm on it), I take either hCG or cyclogest but because of my false positives I'm just going to take the cyclogest in future until a confirmed positive. As far as I know I don't have endometriosis, it's just for luteal phase support. 

I'm not sure why your Dr won't prescribe it, it would not do you any harm. Could you ask your GP and even get a private prescription? They are about £1 each so not cheap in the long run. I hate it that Dr's insist on you going through 3 miscarriages before they do anything. I know my clinic is a lot different but their philosophy is to try to predict which women are more likely to miscarry before it happens and offer the necessary support.


----------



## jenna201

hi angel

i did ask my gp but he said it was down to my gyne to prescribe it for me as he was my consultant, all my gp could do is repeat the prescription but i cant get it in the first place for him to repeat it, where would i go to get a private prescription for it? i dont care how much they cost, if they may save my next baby i am willing to pay anythin to give it a try.

when would i have to start taking them? from the positive pregnancy test onwards or during 2ww? i wouldnt wanna waste any if i didnt need it, i only got my first pregnancy progesterone levels checked and from day 21 it was 141 to 18.9 at 5 weeks pregnant which is a huge drop, for my second pregnancy i didnt get the day 21 bloods only on day 28 which was the day i got the positive pregnancy test and that one was 30.9 which the nurse said was low to sustain a pregnancy. sorry if thats all confusing lol xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Shellbell... please could you tell me what everything means under my name?? ie credits, bubbles etc

thanks xx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, 

I'm sorry you are having problems getting any cyclogest  . I had a feeling your GP might have said that, dr's don't like to step on each others toes so to speak. I'm not sure where you could go for a private prescription except your GP. Could you talk to the nurses at your clinic and plead with them to let you try the cyclogest? Give examples from the people on the site and say you don't want to have a third miscarriage before they do anything and also tell them that even they said your progesterone was low so you would like some extra support. Even they have identified it could be a problem and you're right that is a huge drop the first pregnancy. Cyclogest is not a guarantee for a successful pregnancy but for those of us with poor progesterone levels it offers us more hope. 

Ideally you should start taking the cyclogest in the 2ww as this helps support the corpus luteum. I take them from peak+3. 

I'm not sure I've helped very much  .


----------



## SarLiv

hi girls

i take cyclogest on 3 days post peak too.  Jenna - any chance you could ring a different GP or just your GP practice nurse?  i know it feels a bit pushy but you never know they might relent!  remember though that my consultant said Clomid will help with my luteal phase issue and that this cycle (first on clomid) when i stopped the cyclogest AF did not come for 3-4 days whereas without clomid stopping at the same time AF came after 1/2 days.  so i think it was the clomid helping me along - in other words hopefully the clomid will do that for you too.

sorry to be a bit of a downer but i am feeling really stressed and anxious today - its CD 8 for me so a while off until OV and i stopped clomid on day 6 so nothing to feel anxious about (its not like im in the 2WW or anything), but this cycle i am feeling really highly strung, work things are really upsetting me and stressing me out, when normally i would be fine and it all feel a bit too much.  Has anyone else had this kind of thing?  wondering if the clomid is making me feel all emotional.


----------



## birba

Afternoon ladies,
I'm back! Sorry been AWOL yesterday but I had a very hard long day, upset because DH has to travel again on Sunday afternoon, so we only have Friday-Sat-Sun to BMS, but with low count is not ideal   stupid people at his work doing things last minute...

SarLiv I was so emotional yesterday I can't even tell you, I felt I was going to burst in tears at work (not like me), I'm on day 10 (only 2 days diff from you) and I have been feeling like this since yesterday (day 9).  

Jenna hunni, I'd try again if you feel strong enough. It makes me mad too hearing that you have to go through all this before you can have a test .... it's ridicoulous. Stay strong lovely, you'll get there, determination is power! 

Angel hi hunny, so no tx for a while eh? I'm sure it will be worth in the end hun! I'm sure you'll be better on antibiotics than clomid 

Vicnste hunni how are ya? Sorry too much has happened in 2 days can't keep up!!!Hi Jenni, Mrs Maguire, Angel, Floffy, Poppy, Amy N, Vicnste, Jaqui, liggsy and welcome to gem0112 (sorry if I forgot anybody) not doing too many personals as can't go back 4 pages you've been chattering a lot lol 

AFM some ov pain - getting closer - only 3 days available hope it'll be enough this month. Going to Italy next Wed with my sister, travel planned before I knew she was preg, now she is going to announce to the family.... It's will be a lovely 4 days of feeling c**p but hey, ticket already bought, I'm going to at least enjoy the sunshine 

Talk soon  my lovelies, hope you have a great afternoon


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Sarliv... I know exactly how you feel hun, i felt the same on my 1st round, everything and everyone stressed me out and i could break down into tears at the drop of a hat, i thought i was going mad   at one point, but its just the Clomid making us a bit crazy!! It will pass in a few days hun, grin and bear it  

Birba... Im not too bad thanks hun, just having a anxious 2ww as usual!! Hope you enjoy your hol to Italy iv always wanted to go there. Try and relax, enjoy the sunshine and forget about everything. You deserve a break. You should have a rule... no speaking about babies until you get back to the UK!! Thinking about you chic x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies, I hope you doing ok?

Sorry ive not been on for a couple of days. Work is extremely busy at the mo so im flat out  . I haven't had a chance to get on here and catchup   and we have a new thread!!!

Just a quick hello and hopefully I will be able to catchup with all the posts and reply tomorrow.

Sending you all love and  

Cxx


----------



## jenna201

angel thanks hunny for your reply and yes it did help, i am def gonna dig in my heals and make myself heard. i know that is no garantee but its a chance so i am willing to try anything and i am going to print off your comments and take them with me so that i dont forget anything.the nurse that said it was low works at my local epu unit but they dont offer progesterne support, she said i would have to go tru my consultant so i am gonna call tomorrow and try to get an appointment as soon as he is free and kick and scream till i get them lol.

sarliv, my gps practice nurse is his wife so she goes with what he says so that wont be an option but i am gonna try harder to get it.
in regards to feeling emotional on clomid that is totally natural hun, u might just be under more stress this cycle than the last one so clomid is making it seem so much worse, just try and relax when you get home and have a bit of "me" time and see if that helps hun, thats what i do, i put on some tunes, get in a lovely bubble bath and chilax for a while, def helps unwind x

birba hey hunny, i hope ur trip goes as well as it can and hopefully a bit of sunshine will do u a bit of good, i really feel for you, u are a very strong woman x


----------



## floofymad

Hey all,

Vicnste - I'm not sure about the pains and stretching feelings either. I've also had the weird AF feeling and aches. Think it's probably just my endo..  

Talk to you all soon x


----------



## Shellebell

vicnste said:


> Shellbell... please could you tell me what everything means under my name?? ie credits, bubbles etc
> 
> thanks xx


Everything you need to know is on this thread in the introductions hun
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## birba

Jenna thanks hun, I think the same of you actually.   You have been through so much, but then again we get use to so many things we never imagined possible. I think that's why nature has women to have kids and going through all this and not men 

Vic hunni thanks, it will be difficult not to talk about babies, that would be the topic of the week with my sis's announcement, almost certainly followed by joy and then a aaawww Babs you'll get there TOO. I know it's sincere but I wish nobody told me anything, they make me feel I AM a problem.
Oh well .... let's think positive hey!
I'm keeping everything crossed for you!  

Caroline hi hun! welcome back, yes chatty thread 

To all of you a lovely evening, I'm going to finish my last chapter of "tricks of the mind" before starting my new one about persuasion. (If I could only do this and give direct messages to my body ....) 
xxxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Thanks everyone for the support its such a relief to know im not alone because i have felt so emotional and stressed and its really upset me because I thought i had passed that stage, i had months of feeling terrible re not getting pregnant and i thought i had got better at handling it and then i feel like this.  its good to know its the clomid and hopefully it will pass!

having this little board is really helping me along!

have a good evening everyone

Sx


----------



## karry17

Hope im not butting in to much not sure if ive posted this in the right place!! was just looking for some guidance, after failed ivf etc. my consultant carried out ovarian drilling in jan which went ok i think. However i never had a period by march and had a provera bleed (which knocked me for 6 ouch!) and started clomid 50mg (not a big dose think i need so much bigger) on day 2. By day 19 i had a period which is crazy as i never have periods and when i dont want one it comes!! i have now started clomid 100mg again and was wondering what all this means and has this happened to anyone else? am currently losing wait bmi is 30 so im gonna keep going. am also wondering did anyone have the same bother ovulating with clomid as i did as its never worked for me and wonder will it ever work!! good luck everyone xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Everyone!! 
Karry....Welcome to the thread hun! 
Sarliv...Unfortunately I think the heightend emotion's are part and parcel of all of this!!....Someday's it doesn't feel so bad and then other's you could cry for ever!!....But like you said you're not alone hun!! 
Jenna...Def push for the Cyclogest hun, I had it after embryo transfer but it was on prescription and there's been no mention of it this time for me?, but nag them till they're sick of you! 
AFM: I'm OK and plodding on as per norm!!...DH was a typical man yesterday with being ill! 
I'm thinking of getting "patience is a virtue" tattoed on my head!! 
Anyway's, have a good day girl's!!!... 
Jen.x
Angel...I thought you may have set your alarm a little earlier this morning hun!!


----------



## angel star

No Jen, only just got up   That's a lie in for me  . Hope you don't need to play nursey today, I have very little patience sometimes so could do with a bit more.

I think I've messed up the day to start my antibiotics as I have loads of peak type mucus again so started them too early (day 18 today). The thing is now I've started them i can't really stop them. I also have a weird taste in my mouth which I think is down to the tablets  . So I think I will have to phone my clinic and explain - dreading it as after a year I should know what I'm doing but have found this month's charting really difficult for some reason  . 

Karry, pleased you have joined us all, hopefully someone will answer your question. 

SarLiv,   and hope you're feeling better today.

Hi birba, oh I'm sorry about your trip to Italy, hope it's not too painful  . You're right though enjoy the sunshine  

Caroline, I hope work is less busy today and you can relax over the weekend. 

Hi Floofy  

Jenna, good for you being persuasive. If you have time do a little research on naprotechnology and progesterone support. They practically give 12 weeks support to all women who get pregnant on the programme.

To all of you happy Friday and hope you all have something nice planned for the weekend. I know it's not an easy weekend for any of you given what Sunday is, and I am thinking of you all. Hopefully next year we will all either be pregnant or have our wee bundles of joy in our arms.     

Much love to you all xx


----------



## kaka

HI Jen
I too am new to this site and on 3rd cycle of clomid, took 50mg for first two cycles and 100mg on 3rd cycle waiting to see if 
AF arive on 13th April but hopefull not...... does it seem like everyone around you is pregnant at the moment, we have been
TTC for 3 years with no luck.
ITs great to be on a site with people who understand... thanks for all the stories ladies


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning Ladies!!   Happy Friday!!!!!!!

Floofy.. hmmm iv got no clue as to what it is?? I only had my endo removed in Dec, do you think it could be that for me too?

Shellbell.. thank you, very helpful x

Birba.. you are a very strong lady for going away in this situation, stay strong hun and relax in the sun the best you can, easier said than done i know. Will be thinking about you  

Sarliv.. hope your feeling a bit better today hunni, thinking about you  

Karry.. welcome to your new online home!! I am unable to help with your question but im sure some of the other ladies will be able to. Good luck with your journey hun,  

Jenni.. ha ha ha you make me laugh. Men are awful when they are ill its a pathetic sight to see, ha ha ha   Are you glad your nursey day is over  

Caroline.. Morning hun!!! Hows your day going not too busy i hope!! Hope your having plenty of  

Kaka.. welcome hun, nice to meet you!! Good luck with everything hope you manage to conceive this month. I have just finished my 2nd cycle of Clomid 50mg my AF is due on 10th April so we have quite close cycles, be sure to keep me updated on yourself! Yeah it defo feels like the whole world is  preg and not me, people around me have either got kids already or are preg its awful, but hopefully it will be us soon   I have been trying to conceive for 5 years with no luck, its very frustrating but this site has helped a lot with my feelings as all the ladies are understanding and helpful its great.!! Is there any reason why you havent conceived or are you unexplained like me?? xxx

AFM.. Im fine, still got slight stretching cramps but nothing to worry about. Im so glad its Friday, hope you all have a nice weekend with your mum's. Speak to you all later on,


----------



## birba

Happy Friday my lovelies!  

Welcome to Kaka and Karry   Karry, on my first cycle of Clomid I had my period earlier than usual, due to clomid, so it might be your body adjusting to an higher dose, I'd speak to your consultant with a list of questions so he/she can put your mind at rest xx

Kaka welcome hun and good luck!

Vicnste how u feeling today with the pains? Hope it goes away soon and a nice bean is implanting! xxx

Jenni and Angel how early do you wake up in the morning  you must be shattered by the evening.... Happy friday to you both!

I know it's not easy for Sunday but it will be us soon!

AFM have EWCM which is very good indeed as last month was completely absent, think my body is adjusting to Clomid. Only 3 days to BMS, pray that will be enough!  

Talk later

PS Where has the sun gone?


----------



## angel star

birba, that's why I rarely if ever post in the evening  Usually pooped by 8pm  . I usually get up between 5.30-6.30 depending on DS. This morning was up before him. But I think the clock has not adjusted on this site or hadn't this morning so it looks like we posted 1hr earlier than we did. 
 this is your month. Great you have EWCM.

Welcome to the thread kaka


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Birba.. the pains are not to bad today the stretching feeling has gone now but i have a slight pain on the left side of my stomach it feels weird and comes and goes?? How about you hun, how you doing? make sure you get cracking with all the BMS and it could be your month, fingers crossed and   for you hun, good luck!!

Angelstar.. your right the closcks havent been changed on this site, im glad you noticed it too i thought i was going mad!!   ha ha  

What do we all have planned for the weekend
Im taking my cat to the vet tomorrow for his vaccinations and then shopping, and on Sunday im taking my lovely mum shopping and then for a meal!! xx


----------



## JacquiP

Hope you are all having a good day?

I am quickly losing hope that we are going to get a BFP this month as I am getting such strong cramps/period pain which started on Wednesday after I had some pink discharge. No pink discharge since but the pain is horrible and feels like AF is on its way!

I didnt think i was due until wednesday but maybe the clomid has shortened my cycle?!xxx

The waiting game is tough!

xxx


----------



## birba

ah that explains a bit why you posted at 4.30am  
Still I admire you both, mornings for me are a disaster, just cannot leave the comfy bed and I look like a zombie!!!

Vic & Angel thanks hunni I am keeping everything crossed for you too
Jaqui could be implantation pain?   This month Clomid shortened m cycle considerably, could be that too .....

Hubby arriving at 10pm at airport, told him to get a redbull drink before coming home


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Jacqui, sorry you are loosing hope hun, sending some               your way lots of people have af cramps and still get a BFP, fingers crossed hun xx

I wondered why we had some posts at silly oclock in the morning    didnt realise the time hasnt changed on the site. I struggle enough getting up at 7am   

birba, loving the demands of dh    tell him to get 2   

welcome to karry and kaka, really hope you both get lucky girls, you will get lots of support here xx

Jennie, looks like you were up sooo early this morning too, well middle of the night it looks like   

Hello to everyone else too, sorry for lack of personals, been a mad few days in work and still trying to catch up with you all   

I went to the dr's this morning about the pain i was having in my ovaries, she said it seems that i have over stimulated this month as my left ovary is swollen and rather painful. I have to stop taking clomid    shame really as this is my 5th month on it now and it really has helped my cycle, until now that is. But my leutal phase has been 16 days where as before clomid it was like 11 days. So this is my last month now then will have a break until next IVF.   
Hope you all have a lovely weekend girls xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies,

Sorry ive not been on here much so manic at work at the mo.

Hope you all have a great weekend and I will hopefully catchup with you all next week.

Sending you loads of   and   and  

Cxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Hi all

Liggsy sorry you have to come off of the clomid - could they lower your dose instead or are you on 50mg?

Jacqui - it still could be implantation - with my son i had an implantation bleed about 7dpo.

Birba great news on the EWCM - get going with the BMS!!

Angel - so did you have to take the antibiotics on certain days in your cycle?

Vic - im really hoping your stretching pains are a sign!

welcome to the new ladies and hello to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM - another emotional day, worse than yesterday.  i took my son to meet up with my friends and one of them has just had her second baby, the other has a 5m old and a 2 yr old and the last one is 20wks pregnant with her second.  i started trying before all of them to have a second baby.  i know it shouldnt upset me but i really did find it too much as they were all talking about their first children being lovely brothers and sisters etc and i just felt so guilty about my son not having a brother or sister.  i see them all the time so i dont know why today in particular got me.  it must be the clomid.  i then went to see my cousin and had a good old cry to her and felt a bit better.  i dont want my husband to know how upset and emotional i am feeling as its coming up to OV time and i want him to want to   and not be worrying about me again!  bizarre how this cycle of clomid has affected me and last time i felt ok!!  oh well onwards and upwards!


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Vic - I'm not sure if it could be endo pains for you. I never felt any better after my lap, so the pains have always remained. Did you feel better after?....  

Hi to everyone else  

Today, I've felt increasingly aggressive and grumpy. I've been fighting yet another migraine and am so tired all the time. Can't sleep properly. Don't know why.   
Off to reflexology soon. Hope she can release some tension! 
Floof x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Hope everyones good, just a quick one
Hope we get some bfp this month


Lots of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi girls, 

Liggsy has told me about you all...  

I am due to start clomid on day two, which should hopefully be a week today    i dont have natural periods so am on the pill at the moment (feels weird being on it after two years break)

I have low AMH, but all other blood results have come back normal, so doc at Manchester Fertility thinks its because of lack of eggs that my body doesn't respond properly. Fingers crossed the clomid gives my body a kick up the backside to get going!

After waiting almost 12 months on the NHS trying to get clomid, and then going private I am almost there! All I want is to feel like I am doing something productive instead of seeing "if my body sorts itself out" as the gynaecologists kept saying to me! 

I am looking forward to seeing lots of success stories and hopefully sharing mine before my 6 month limit is up. 

Lots of Love
Fairy Dust (FD) x x x


----------



## Amy N

good evening ladies...... im now 7-8dpo... been having twinges all day... all i can describe it really is a hevy feeling low down in abdomen, not really cramps...just like a fullness. DH suggested that i just needed the loo!!! CHEEKY!!!!! hoping it a good sign, but dont wanna get hope up, boobs starting to feel a little tender when i poke them, but they normally go sore b4 AF anyway..... not long to wait now. my OTD is on my birthday, would you test the day before to prepare yourself if its another BFN, or wait an see if AF arrives on birthday?? not sure what to do...could either be a really happy birthday or a crap one!!!!!

hope your all well, anyone got any nice plans for the weekend??
Amy xx


----------



## SarLiv

welcome Fairy Dust - wishing you lots of luck when you start clomid!

Amy - that sounds really promising - i take it you have not had that feeling before in any other clomid cycles? 

i would test before AF because i am rubbish at waiting!!  Good Luck!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

hi, i have a few questions which i hope someone can help me with...

i have to go for a scan on day 11 of bleed - what type of scan is this? what will it show?

if i am ovulating (just spent £40 on ovulation sticks!) do i just wait the regular 2 weeks and then test? 

Because i dont have natural periods, if i dont start to bleed how long after should i wait til i start taking my next pack of the pill?

Thanks in advance

FD x x x


----------



## birba

DH plane has a delay ...  

So here I am with you my dearest 

Fairydust welcome hun! Read your posts and I don't understand something ... 

I get you are you on the pill to try and regulate your cycle, when you finish your pill (normally day 21) in about a week you should start to bleed. Then you can start clomid (normally from day 2-6 or 1-5 depending to what your consultant told you). 
As soon as you get your positive ov test obviously you know what to do  (Personally I use clearblue fertility monitor, in the long run in cheaper). From there it's 2 weeks wait yes but if you don't get a bleed some ladies here are on provera to stimulate the bleed.

When you are asking about your next pack of the pill I assume you are enquiring about what would be your second round of clomid and that the anti-conceptional pill is only for the first month ...?

Let me know! xxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

thanks for your help birba!

i've tried provera and it didn;t work to make me bleed  only the pill works. i'm quite new to all this, so if i get a bfn on my first round of clomid, i would need to bleed to take second round of clomid, which inevitably would be the pill, so would this be a few days after the 2ww?

omg, so confused!


----------



## angel star

Hello all.

Welcome Fairydust to the thread. You will get loads of support here. The scan on day 11 I assume will be to see how well your follicles are developing on the clomid. Some of us here get scans others don't, just depends who you're with I suppose.

Birba, sorry DH plane was delayed but hope it didn't put a stop to any activity 

Amy, it's up to you when you test. I know what you mean about waiting though it's really hard. I really hope it is the best birthday for you  .

SarLiv, yes I was supposed to start my antibiotics on my peak day, but because I don't know until a day or 2 later I waited and because I had 2 days of non peak type mucus assumed day 14 was my peak day so started on day 17 and then after that loads of peak mucus. Anyway spoken to my dr and she said was fine a couple of days either side so stressing about nothing  . I still think the dose is severe and for three weeks. Only on day 3 of them and the taste in my mouth all the time is horrible and DH has it too. I'm not sure he has the will power to see it through so I will just have to give loads of encouragement. I don't like it much either but if there is an infection and it helps then it will be worth it. It's often given to women on Napro who have tail end brown bleeding. I have some but not every month and not loads. Was far worse before on clomid. Gosh that was a long explanation .
Sorry you had such an emotional day yesterday  . It's really tough this journey. I'm pleased you had your cousin to listen to you and have a good cry - sometimes that's what we need. Also the clomid can make it worse and cause a lot of emotional upset for some ladies. I hope today is better for you.

Liggsy, sorry you were in a lot of pain and had to stop the clomid. I'm just wondering how the doctor could tell you had over stimulated without scanning you? Or maybe you had a scan? I hope your final cycle of clomid works   .

Jacqui, don't give up hope yet  .

Jenna, did you manage to see the consultant?

 to all of you and have a good day  .


----------



## Rosey78

Happy weekend everyone!
I was awake at 0700 which is a tad annoying, so now up and making start on Uni assignment  

Hope that everyone is ok and has something nice planned for weekend.

Welcome Fairydust.  I also use clear blue fertilty monitor, as they are chearper in long run and mroe accurate I think.  Have a look on the flea market thread as sometimes they are for sale on there.  I got mine off Ebay.

Hey Angel, hope the antibiotics get better and tast goes away.  Lets hope they are working their magic! x

Floof hope you had a better nights sleep x

Amy, diffucult one especially as its your birthday.  Though I have made a vow of self preservation and not testing until AF at least 5 days late now.  Cant stand keep seeing one blue line x

Hey Sarliv, hope you ok!  It is difficult, I was on train home last night with a copule sat next to me who got there apporx 8 week old out of his buggy and wanted to show him off.............to me.  Smiled and cooed at him despite an overwhelming sadness.  DH also does not really know how this effects me.  Had to go visit his friends and their new baby other night (they got married after us, she older than me yadah-yadah) and then he suggest we go for bearkfast with them! The girl is really difficult to talk to, so all there is to talk about it the labour and the baby, yet he cant see why I dont want to go for fecking breakfast..........................  It will be our turn soon, keep strong x

Hey Birba, we must be really close in out cycles this month.  Nice to have a buddy, hope your doing ok and Dh wasnt too late home x

Ligsy, really   this is your month x

Hi caroline, hope you have something nice planned for the weekend x

Hi Poppy, hope all ok with you x

Hey Jacquie, not long now til OTD................ur symptoms sound promising.  When I was pregnant last year, before miscarriage I felt like AF was on her way for a week before we got the positive.   Its your month.

Vicnste, I think we are also really close in cycles this month.  Hope you have anice day with your Mum tomorrow.  Mine lives too far away to go and see, but did see her last weekend which was good. x

Kaka, hello and welcome.  Hoping that its your lucky month x

Karry, Hello and welcome, hoping that the clomid helps with things x

AFM, 1st peak on CBFM this morning.  FF says I am at peak fertilty now until Monday, so I know what my weekend is going to be full of  
Already managed Weds, THurs, Fri and my plan is twice today, tomorrow and Monday.  Have also bought one of this mooncups, so going to give that a whirl once too...................hells bells, Im hoping that should have it covered  

As always, love and baby dust to all.


----------



## Rosey78

Crumbs Jena, how could I forget you.  Hope you doing ok chick  xxxxxxx


----------



## JacquiP

Morning ladies, hope you are ok and all have a lovely weekend!

I couldn't resist and did a pg yet an got a bfn, it could be that I tested to early, not quite sure when I'm due as this is my first cycle of clomid and never ovulated as early as I did this month. Still getting the ba pains but they are coming and going. Got very sore breasta but I get that when premenstrual. Also got a headache but think I'm a bit run down as my glands hurt. 
Guess I am going to have to be patient and just see what happens over the next week. The show was on wed so if that was implantation my hcg prob wouldn't be high enough to be detected?
Anyway, we will see, as my DF keeps telling me, I have to be patient!
Off to puck up my best friend as we are off out for the day, I have my wedding dress fitting and she has a bridesmaid dress fitting (our wedding is 4 weeks yesterday  ) then going for lunch and shopping. I'm then staying at my parents to spend mothers day with them.  
M DF is away on his stag do in Amsterdam :/
Catch up with you all soon. I will keep you all updated. 
Take care and enjoy the lovely weather xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls!! 
Fairydust....Welcome to the thread hun! 
Just to say have a good weekend everyone!!..and let's hope it's full of positivity, very little pain! and happiness!!! 
To all of our Mum's, "Happy Mother's Day!" 
To all of our to be Mum's, hang in there we can do it!!  
DH is OK, just the typical man thing "I'm dying...blah blah!!"...I was coping alright till his Mother came up yesterday who is normally OK but with a bit of wine become's the reason why people commit murder!!....Anywho this time DH heard the insensitive thing's that she normally say's just to me, and he then proceeded to take her home!!!(yes!!yes!!)....and he brought me a takeaway home!!....I think I might make this a regular thing!! 
Anywho, I'm testing tomorrow but not expecting anything!! but it would be nice! 
Have a good weekend girl's!!  
Jen.xx


----------



## Rosey78

Morning Jeni,
Sorry I missed you off my last post too, this thread is sssssssssoooooooooooooooo busy!!
Glad to hear that Dh stood up to the outlaw, wish mine would do it a bit more.  Everytime we go to see her she moans and moans and moans some mroe.  she bought new car recently and mentioned it having a nice big boot for putting a puschair in GGRRRRRRR, glad she lives 2.5 hours away!!

Im kepping everything crossed that tomorrow is your day.  There must be some sort of god of mothers or fertilty, lets hope they watching over you on such a special sunday xxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Jeni,
Really sorry I missed you too on my last post, this thread is sooooooooooooooo busy.

Glad DH stood up to the outlaw!! Wish mine would a bit more.  Everytime we see her, all she does is moan, moan, moan and moan I bit more.  She just bought a new car and referred to it having a nice big boot ready for a pushchair on more that one occasion last time GGRRRRRR!

Really keeping everything crossed that tomorrow is your day.  There must be a god of patron saint of mothers of fertility and really hoping that they are watching over you on such a special sunday.  xxx


----------



## Rosey78

That meant to say God or patron saint of mothers or fertilty................heck iv woken up illiterate!!


----------



## SarLiv

Morning everyone

Rosie bless you covering everyone in your personals!!  also very impressive you remember everyone - and seriously impressive the amount of BMS you will be doing!!! 

Jenni - really hope you get your BFP tomorrow

Jacqui maybe it was a bit early, how mant dpo are you?  exiting about your wedding!  whats your dress like?

Angel keep going with the antibiotics it will be worth it to put your mind at ease there is no infection and make your hubby take his too!

so do we have anyone else testing this coming week?  or is it Birba, Vic and Rosie all 2 weeks time?

everyone else i hope you all have lovely weekends - sun is shining and i am feeling better today and not an emotional wreck with is a BONUS!!

S xx


----------



## Rosey78

Hey Sarliv,
Made an extra effort today    I think I am usually a bad fertilty friend as can never really do personals, so tried my best!  Still missed a few ladies tho  

Im letting DH have a lie in, hes a bit tired bless  

Glad u feeling better, I really think the sun shining puts  a spring in everyones step.

Jacqui, way to early to be testing.  Ur OTD isnt until Weds, so your only about 9/10 dpo.  Keep away from those damn pee sticks!! x


----------



## jenni01

Rosey....Thank's hun!!...How sweet of you to let your DH have a lie in!...Mine's just woke up in a foul mood!!  
How insensitive of your MIL!!...Don't be too impressed by mine sticking up for me....it took long enough! 
Sarliv...Let's hope for a BFP!!!  
Have a good day girl's! 
Jen.x


----------



## Amy N

Good morning ladies-
Well its raining and miserable outside so i hope you have got better weather whereever you are!!!!

Rosey- WOW!! you plan alot of BMS!! dont know about anyone else but DH struggles with once a day(and thats an achievement!!)...think he just feels the pressure as he knows its now all down to him. we only managed to do it 3 times for the whole of fertile time!!(suppose we were moving house too). Is this normal or should i be worried the DH cnat seem to physically do anymore??

Jenni- good luck for tomorrow hunny, keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx

Jacqui- sorry for BFN, but i rekon its still far to early.... im due to test on the 9th, i may test one day early, but only as its my birthday on OTD!!

sarliv- glad your feeling a bit better hunny,           

Angel- hope you have a lovely weekend too!!! think im gona test one day early, then at least can prepare myself if BFN...

Fairydust- hey hunny, how are you xxxx

Birba- how are you doing hun, hoep you have a nice weekend xx

Jenna- how are you, hope you managed to see your consultant and get some answers hunny xx

BIG HELLO AND HUGS to floofy,caroline, poppy, liggsy, vicnste and anyone i havent mentioned(can only see so far back!!!!!)

AFM- well its the weekend!! weather is rubbish!! and im in a crappy mood!! off to spend the day with my mum, 4+5 yr old niece and nephew...they always manage to cheer me up, although make me realise how much i want children of my own. still feeling "heavy" in uterus(or there abouts), and boobs feeling a bit sore if i squeeze them(or is that because i am squeezing them )....... praying that there all good signs and keeping positive... I WILL GET MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

Morning laides.

Amy hunny i really hope this is your month and i would test the day early, i had the same problem last month for bf's birthday and didnt want to spoil it so tested 2 days early and it showed up on test, 12dpo is the earliest i have had a bfp any earlier showed up negative, but obviously if it was negative u would still then have to test on your birthday but fingers crossed its a BFP for u    regarding the bms i think its just down to our individual partners, i dont think there is a right or wrong amount to have sex, as long as its in your fertile time once is enough, mines happy to do it 10x a day if it did the trick but we usually do it once a day for the week coming up to ov and then 2-3 times a day day before ov, ov day and day after just to be sure but then he is a bit sex crazy lol so i wouldnt worry about it too much hun, as long as u had some of hubbys sperm in there it should do the job xx

hi rosey looks like u got a busy weekend ahead of u   i hope this is your month and that we see lots of BFP'S this month to keep us all going, i am doing ok hun, ploddin along as usual. bleeding has pretty much stopped now which is much better than last time when i bled for 2 weeks straight so i think i will be fine to try this month  xx

jacqui i hope that the test was just too early to detect it, if your otd is wednesday than u are way too early to test, i think monday would be just pushing it to test let along now hunny, fingers crossed it changes for u in a few days xx

jenni whishing you lots of luck tomorrow and hope its good news   

hi angel, how are u doing hun? i am seeing my gp on monday and i am armed with loads of info that i researched (thanks to you)  and printed off to see if i can persuade him to help me, i also called consultant yesterday and his secretary cant give me a date for appointment just says i have to wait for a letter in the post which usually means he is very busy and the wait can be up to 3 months so not gonna hold my breath on that one. i have however found a site that i can buy it on which is an american one so dont need a prescription, its £50 for a box of 15 so not too bad and if i get really desperate i may just order them from that site, and i know before u say i shouldnt be buying things off the net in case they are dodgy lol this is a proper pharmacy site so it is all above board just dont need a prescription over there for it for some reason x

sarliv sorry you had an emotional day when seeing your friends, it will be your turn soon hun, just keep positive xx


----------



## SarLiv

hey girls

very quick one - hubby and I   today and i had a little bit of bleeding afterwards.  im about 3 days from OV i think and i only used to ever get spotting after OV before the progesterone so now i feel really worried something is wrong.  do you think this could just be midcycle OV spotting?  or should i be worried?

Amy - consultant told us to BMS every other day throughout the month and that is way enough so i would not worry that you did it 3 times in your fertile time.  im seriously impressed at you girls doing it more than once a day!!  18m TTC and have to say our sex live is defintely not what it was - working hard to get it back but dont know if we will make it to 3 times a day ever again!!!!


----------



## Amy N

Sarliv- im quite relieved to read your post!!! thought something wrong with DH not being able to do it more than once a day!!! 

amy xx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi everyone,

Sorry I'm such a sporadic poster - I can't get online much and it's so hard to keep up with the speed of the thread!  

Feeling a bit blue today.  Well a lot blue really.  I'm on cycle 3 of clomid now, but first unmonitored - basically I think this month is a write off anyway as I'm away all next week when I think the important stuff needs to be done, but I had a month's supply left so decided to throw caution to the wind.  No bloating symptoms this month, unlike the last one, but each month I seem to have a day of really bad PMS (POS?!) about 2 days before O - I think today is that day.

Sarliv - I've just had pre-ov spotting too and also think I'm a few days off O - like you I usually get spotting in my Luteal Phase, so was a bit alarmed to find it today.  Not quite sure what it is - my immediate thought was that it could be down to Cervical Erosion.  My sister had that and used to get a lot of spotting before (it's one of the common symptoms apparently) but when I mentioned it to my consultant he said he didn't think that was the case with me as with CO spotting occurrs throughout the cycle, not just in LP, and tends to occur mostly after BD, but now I'm thinking maybe I've just never really paid attention to it before O before.  Let me know if you find out any more your end - maybe it is to do with the progesterone like you say.  I don't think anything's 'wrong' though, so I wouldn't stress about it.

Jenna - so sorry to see this babby didn't stick - I was looking forward to a more positive update today after your good news and was away last weekend so didn't see your update until today.  I'm sending you big hugs x

Hi to everyone else and lots of   for tomorrow - I don't know about the rest of you but for me it always rubs a bit of extra salt in the wound  

Suzie xx


----------



## JacquiP

I've just had some more bleeding. It's only a little and very light and at the moment no pains unlike last few days. What I had on Wednesday was like a pink discharge. Guess I just have to see what happens. Today the pains had gone, maybe the calm before the storm!
Thanks all for your support. Hope you have had a good day.xxx


----------



## SarLiv

Jacqui sorry you have had more bleeding, i know the stress spotting can bring, it leaves you so up in the air about what it is.  i dont think spotting is unusual on clomid - i could be wrong?  if its luteal phase spotting then cyclogest can help if you do not get a BFP.  it still could be implantation spotting though.

Suzie - i did some research and it is apparently not uncommon to have ovulation spotting and can be a sign of a strong ovulation apparently, so im going to try and look it at that way!  sorry you are having a blue day - i have been the same the last few days, its such a hard journey.  have you ovulated same time on your other cycles?  you still may have a chance this cycle?


----------



## birba

hi ladies,
flying post as going out with DH and friends (it's already 10pm eeeek!)

Just a quick one for Fairydust, hun I think you should talk to your consultant, you can't take clomid and pill in the same cycle ..... unless I am missing something in your question, if you don't get a bleed you need to wait for it or ask your dr if you can take clomid anyway. The fact that you don't bleed is often associated with an anovulatory cycle, hence the endometrium doesn't shed. Let me know!

Didn't manage to BMS yesterday hubby came home past midnight and fell asleep, managed today and will do tomorrow will it be enough?
CMFM today still 2 bars, last month on this day (CD 12) was 3 ....  

A big hugh to all of you my dear FF, I'll come back tomorrow for personals!

And, happy mother day to all of you for tomorrow, IN OUR HEARTS WE ARE ALL ALREADY MOTHERS.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi Birba, 

Thanks for your message...

think i am even more confused now!!!

I have been diagnosed with secondary amenorrhea - went to see specialist and he suggested i try clomid but i would need a withdrawal bleed first. the only tablets that do this for me is the pill. So i am taking 21 days as usual then taking clomid on days 2 - 6. but, if i get a negative test result, do i then need to have another withdrawal bleed to do another dose of clomid? if so i will need to take something again e.g. the pill... i just think that each clomid cycle i have will take almost 2 months!!!


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Not had bleeds before on clomid around ovulation, but have heard that some people do spot or bleed then...

Am quite worried after reflexology on Friday. Told her that I was feeling hormonal and irritable and had had cramps and a swollen stomach all week. She asked when AF was due, but I said this Fri, so technically we were a week before. She felt my ankles and said they are swollen and have heat in them, like they should right before AF is due (i.e. 1/2 days before) She sounded quite worried and said it's not normal, and I shouldn't get any of these symptoms this far before. I told her this happens every month though. I usually make it to about 2-5 days past ovulation, before all the AF symptoms start up, which is why I know something's wrong in my body. Anyway, she's hoping I'm going to have a massive bleed this week and hopefully clear everything out. I'm nervous, because I don't know what will happen if my period is pathetic again, after spending all this money and giving all my hope to her! Grrr, why is making baby's so hard?!...  
She also told me to stop taking one of the herbal tablets I was taking, because I was getting headaches all the time. She said our meridian point runs from our feet all the way up to our head through our uterus. If excess can't come out through our uterus, then it will try to come out through our heads.  

Got my appt with an endo specialist tomorrow. Then got a student coming in at work to work with me all week. A busy one!  

Take care everyone


----------



## Jane2011

Hello ladies

I've missed you all, taken a few days to cope with the tamoxifen thats floored me this week. My DH is in Berlin running a half marathon for charity and I'm Lying in bed resting as feel rubbish.  

It seems that everyone is going through a busy time - I am thinking of everyone, especially today. Next year will be different for us xxx


----------



## birba

morning lovelies!

How are we today?

Fairydust I think your consultant need to explain to you exactly what to do, at this stage I think you are waiting for AF right? So take it one step at the time, get clomid on days 2-6 and see what happens, you might conceive straight away you don't know. If AF doesn't come and you're not preg then your consultant will need to tell you exactly how and when to take the pill, in this case yes your second clomid cicle will start the month after. Hope this helps lovely, let me know! xxx

Floffy, you poor thing. I think this therapist is going a bit over the top. They shouldn't get you worried like this. From a chinese medicine point of you clomid increases heat, which is a well known factor, so her job is to counteract this and reduce the heat. Telling you "it's not normal" only increases your stress level and more than observing your ankles (which could be swollen for other reasons too, there are more meridians that go across that area) she hasn't done a scan to tell you exactly what's going on. Also, as far as I know, herbal medicine could interfere with Clomid, for example you can't take FertilAid Woman when on Clomid. So take a breath and go see your consultant. Big hugh hun xxx

Hi Jane, so sorry you are feeling so crap, we are all here for you! xxx

Hi SarLiv, how's the bleeding? Still spotting? Hope it's stop now and you are feeling OK xxx

Amy honey how' it going? I;m OK thanks hun, love your positivity keep it up, not far now from test day ehy  

Rosey yes very close I'm on CD13 today you are on CD12-13? How is it going lovely? I had 3 bars today on CBFM yeppiiiii, only it's last day DH is here  enjoy BMS!!!  xx

Jaqui how's the spotting going? Still there? Hope not hun....  

Suzie sorry you are feeling blue hun, can we do anything for you?   xxx

Jenna hun good luck for tomorrow, sometimes when we go there will all the info they can't help but cave and understand we are not stupid and give us the right meds. big hugh honey let us know how it goes xxxx

Hi Angel how you doing hun? Well the delay did interfere with the activity, he was was too tired, so we managed yesterday and will manage today before he leaves. pray this is going to be enough! xxx

Hi Poppy and Jenni and everybody I missed a big hugh to you all!

AFM 3 bars on CBFM, no more EWCM at all   weird... But I know Clomid can interfere so I won't worry! ONly 2 BMS (well 3 if we manage twice today  ) but that will be my cycle this month.

Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi all,how is everyone?
I've had no more bleeding! Not sure what's going on! Just have to wait and see. Hoping for good news. 
Thanks for your support cxx


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Birba,
Im CD 14 I think lol, 2nd day of 3 bars on CBFM!
Looking forward to having a symptom spotting buddy.
Good to hear that spotting stopped Jacquie x
Hi Jane, hope you feeling better this afternnon x
Amy, as Jena says I raelly wouldnt compare with anyone else or their DH.  As long as getting some BD during fertile time its fine.  Hoping you have a very special birthday this year x
Hello to evryone else, hope you all having a good weekend. OOhh do any of you use instead/mooncups??  Got one to try for 1st time this month, hoping its helping keep the swimmers heading in right direction. xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi all

Birba and Rosey, thank you for your messages. I've had a good morning and am sat in the car outside a golf club whilst everyone finishes their meals. I was fine one minute and then locked myself in the toilets in floods of tears and I don't know why. My sister in law came and found me and asked me what the matter was but I couldn't tell her why. 

I can't face going in to see everyone when there's about 100 people dining so I've snuck out the side door. Tears are rolling down my face as I'm typing this and I'm finding it hard to keep it together. No one seems to understand that I can't help how I'm feeling, I don't understand it myself. Times like this I wish I was curled up in bed. 

I'll be in my pjs extra early on the sofa unde a duvet

Onwards and upwards xxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Sending      to you Jane. We all know how you feel. 

Look after yourself x x


----------



## Jane2011

Thanks floofy, it's times like this I start to wonder if I'm cracking up. I know its just hormone overload, I just wish  it would happen in private. I've got 8 gorgeous godchildrens, 3 of whom I've been with and now they are asking why I was crying in the toilets. Kids eh, gotta love them xx


----------



## SarLiv

Jane hope you have a better evening, as floofy says we have all been there and know how you feel - friday i was terrible, bursting into tears  - its hard when its in public!!  

Birba and Rosie - good news on the 3 bars!!

Jacqui - glad the spotting had stopped

Floofy - having not had reflexology i dont really understand it but one thing i would say is that i had accpuncture (witha  good accupuncturist who is one of Zita Wests recommended ones) and she did treatment on me once a week for about 4 months (costed a fortune) she kept saying she could sort things but ultimately nothing happened and then i had my lap and found i had endo and scar adhesions.  i then decided that accpuncture for me was stress relieving but it was not going to solve my problems (the lap did that) so what i am trying to say is, yes your reflexologist is helpful but she might not know everything, speak to your consultant and dont give up hope.

AFM - no spotting after that little bit yesterday and no other side effects - EWCM so OV must be on its way soon!!  hubby is ill though with a really bad stomach upset so hoping i dont get a smiley face for a few days!!


----------



## Jane2011

Thanks SarLiv and the rest of my ff. It's lovely to know other people who are going through the same experiences. 

Hope your hubby gets better soon x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls! 
Hope you're all OK!
Rosey...I use the instead cup's now and again, they're OK just a little uncomfortable but maybe that's me! 
Fairydust...It sound's like you're having to do the same as me, my Dr told me to start the pill's again even if I haven't had a bleed which concerned me cos everyone else has been told dif!...He's only scanned me once but siad everything's OK and to do another 2mnth's at 50... 
AFM: I tested yesterday and it was a BFN, but I was expecting it so I'm not too bad! 
Just confused about the way I have to take these pill's cos you all havve bleed's before starting again!....I wish this was simple!
Have a good day girl's!!
Jen.x
(Angel...very early for me today hun!! just got lot's on my mind!)


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies

Jenni i am sorry it was a bfn yesterday for you   hopefully next month might be the one xx

sarliv hope your ov happens when hubby is feeling better and that you make the most of your fertile time hun xx

jane2011 hope your feeling better hun, its totally normal to get emotional when on clomid, i have had plenty of times where i have started ballin me eyes out for no particular reason and its not very nice, going to the car to compose yourself was def the right thing to do and i hope today is a better day for you and that your not feeling upset xx

rosey nice to see u got 3 bars on your cbfm, hope the bms results in a BFP for u in a couple of weeks hun xx

birba also nice to see u got 3 bars too, regarding EWCM i dont get any at all, no signs of ov apart from my smiley face on pee stick  and then the temp rise the next morning so i also think that is down to the clomid but hopefully u also get a BFP in a couple of weeks hun xx

floofy good luck with your endo doctor today, hope it all goes well hun xx

Fairydust welcome to the thread hun, hope u settle in nicely and get all the advice and support you need xx

suzie thanks for the hugs hun, i am doing ok, back on track to starting again after being given the all clear from the hospital so i hope i will be 3rd time lucky, hope you are well hun? xx

jacqui, glad to see u have had no more bleeding hun and hope u get a positive result in a couple of days, will keep everything crossed for u xx

Amy hope your ok hun and had a nice weekend, how are you feeling? xx

Angel hey hunny, hope u had a lovely mothers day and was spoilt rotten, thank you so much for all the help u gave me, i think i finally got somewhere with it all  xx

AFM well i went to the doctors this morning armed with all my info and due to the second miscarriage he is agreeing with me and thinks that i may need the cyclogest during my pregnancy so has said that even tho i do have to be prescribed it from a consultant so is down to me to sort out he will make all the phone calls and get the prescription from my consultant for me and stress to him that it may be beneficial for me to take it so i am really happy today and thanks to angel who gave me the things to search i was armed with lots of info that he agreed on straight away so thanks again hun xx


----------



## Amy N

Well I tested this morning and got a very very very very faint BFP!  Not quite sure  if I believe it. AF not due till sat. So still very early. I had my trigger 12days ago and on previous cycles its been out of system within 6days. Im scared to get excited, but surely a line is a line. Will wait till friday to test again.. Really wish I hadt tested.. I hope its a real bfp. Will catch up properly later just sat im the toilet in work! arghhhhhh!


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone.

Will catch up on personals later for everyone as at my mum's. But just want to say ......

Amy, wow.   you must be so excited   can't believe your on the toilet letting us all know.

Jenna, so pleased your GP agrees with you hooray!! 

Love to all of you and catch up later or tomorrow morning. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning Ladies!! Im going to try and catch up with you all, but you have been so busy over the weekend i apologise in advance if i miss anyone out xxx

Floofy... I felt much better after my lap yeah, but over the last 2 months iv been getting pains again!!! How you feeling hunni, let us know how your app goes  

AmyN... How are you feeling hunni!! Wow thats brill news about your   iv got everything crossed that its the same on Friday for you!! Good luck hunni xx

Rosey... Yes our cycles are close together!! Hope you had a good weekend hun and lots of   I had a lovely day with my mum thanks i really spoilt her! ha ha  

Jacqui... So sorry you got a BFN hun, maybe you should test again in a few days as it may have been too soon!! The bleeding could be implantation, finger crossed  

Jenni... So sorry you gor BFN hun, stay positive!  

Sarliv... Hmmmm im unsure about the bit of blood after BMS , maybe it is mid cycle ov spotting as it is quite common but if you are worried as your doc xx

Suzie... The blue feeling is normal hun.... horrible.... but normal   It will pass, hope you feel better soon

Birba... Good luck with everything hun and all your   iv got everything crossed for you!!

Jane2011...Hope your feeling better hun

Jenna... Glad you had a good chat with your Dr and actually got somewhere with them thats brill news babes  

AFM... All my stretching pain have gone now from my lower stomach, but i now have very tender breasts and the feeling of my AF about to start but im not due on for another 6 days!!! Iv also got bad lower back pain, but i suppose i always get that before AF is due?? Had a lovely weekend hope you all did too!! 

xx


----------



## birba

Amyyyyyy wow hun I am so excited for you! I actually have a tear in my eye of happiness! You have been so positive, visualising this BFP oh my god I am thrilled for you!!!!!!! Now take a breath, relax and keep visualising that the little one attaches nicely! It WILL be a great birthday! xxxx

Jenna hun good news with the docs, excellent! Happy for you, onwards and upwards from now on!

Vic hunny hey how are ya? I'm keeping everything crossed this is your month! Me you and Rosey are all very close with our cycles this month! Let this be our month!  

Jenni sorry about your BFN, stay strong hun, here's a hugh for you  

Hi Angel, how are ya hun?

AFM well another 3 bars today, but wasted as DH not here.
I have been positive so far but now obsessing again as we haven't done the second SA test and I can't help but wonder if those 11 millions are enough, have they increased and so on ... soooo today it's emotional for me ...

Hello to everybody else!

Back to work .... Talk later!

xxxx


----------



## SarLiv

wow Amy thats great news - how many DPO are you?!

Birba - i know what it is like to worry about SA counts and if there is enough but i think you have done all you can this cycle and it has been at the right time - hang in there!

Vic - sounds positive for you with the back pain!! 

Jenna - so pleased you have a plan to get the cyclogest, it does sound like it will make all the difference and for something that is natural and cant hurt its definitely worth a try.

Jenni - sorry about the BFN - what day are you on, are you definitely out?

AFM - lots of EWCM today and will do an OPK and see if i get a smiley tonight (last month i had one on day 13 and today is day 12)  of course im not following my own advice and am worrying if we will BMS enough etc etc!  i dont know whats happened to me - i was so positive last cycle and fine at the start of this cycle too and now its all gone to pot and i am worrying again!


----------



## jenna201

Amy thats brilliant hun, i am so pleased for u, i will keep everything possible crossed that you get it again on friday and your right, a line is a line so def positive hun.    xx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Girl's!
Jenna...I'm glad that your Dr has "eventually" listened to your needs hun!...Let's hope you get the prescription soon! 
Birba...Sorry you're feeling a little down hunni, he will be back soon and then you can get busy again! 
Vicnste...Please please no AF! 
Amy...Congrat's on your BFP!!... 
AFM:..I'm OK but these BFN's are a bxxch!! 
Anywho, stay positive!!   
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Birba.. yep i love the fact we have close cycles, its brill!!! Hopefully it will be all of us with BFP's this month. Keep your chin up hunni im sure there is defo one   out of the 11 million waiting for your egg to fertilise!   

Sarliv.. its normal to feel positive one minute and then start worrying the next, but try and keep as pos as possible   I think my back ache is due to my AF being due in 6days, but we'll see? Have fun   tonight hun!!!! Got everything crossed for you

Jenni.. thanks for the positive vibe hun, i need it   Iv convinced myself that we haven't done enough this time Keep going babes you will get a BFP soon im   for you xx


----------



## Jane2011

Amy 

Thats brilliant news, keep us posted and I've got fingers and toes crossed for u xxx


----------



## Amy N

Thanks for the       ladies!!!!

Im not 100% sure thats its real just yet (although will we ever believe it?).
Spoke to fertility nurse today who explained thats why they dont advise testing early as trigger injection can still be in your body up to 14 days. Even when i said on two previous cycles i have had BFNs after 6 days, said it can vary between cycles............. 

Sarliv im 10-11dpo....so still early to be picking it up, which is why im now having doubts!!!!

Jenna- im so glad your appointment went well and you will be getting your perscription!!!!!

Birba- how long is DH away for??

Jane- thanks hunny, im trying to stay positive!!!!

Jenni- so sorry about your BFN  , will you be continuing with clomid??

Vicnste-whens OTD??     

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

Amy dont lose hope, people get pos 10dpo, it all depends when implantation happened, what miu was ur test? i am praying this is your month hun, could show early for any number of reasons like twins, my friend got faint pos 9 dpo with her twins. keep positive and keep us posted. so excited for you, u deserve it so much after all you have been thru xxxx


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- test was a 10miu, im just trying to prepare myself for it to turn into a BFN, im really hoping it doesnt.... and am waiting until friday to test again.... i dnt know why we do it to ourselves, its not to much to ask!! I really hope it stays....be so cruel to take it away now!!! STAYING POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!

amy xx


----------



## birba

Amy hunni don't loose hope, as Jenna says it could be for a number of reasons, I'm keeping even my hair crossed for you! 

Vic hunni thanks, I   one of them is there waiting, I had my LH surge yesterday so should be today any time.... Hope they are still in there waiting! I'm keeping everything crossed for you too hun xxx

Jenni thanks hun it's almost time for the 2WW, I don't know what's worse this or the fact that I'll be in Italy with lots of happy people for my sis's preg announcement ....  

Jenna hubby works abroad so normally he's away mon-fri for 2 weeks coming back for week-end then he tends to do 1-2 weeks at home. This month was just bad luck as he knew last minute he had to go, he was supposed to be at home this week so we could have used today and tomorrow...  

SarLiv thanks hun and yes you should follow your own advice  hang in there too

Off to eat something, last day of work tomorrow before Italy, I'll try to keep myself update with you all!

 Love to all

xxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all

Sorry to those of you getting BFNs...  

Amy - congrats on your BFP! People say a new home means a new baby!    I need to move house! lol  

Vic and Jenna - thanks for asking about my appt. I'll post it all here. Sorry if it's waffle!  

Saw endo specialist today. He was lovely. I asked him about our entitlement to treatment and being classed as 'unexplained' etc. He said they've changed the way they classify it. Apparently you score points for where the endo is and how bad it is. i.e bowel stuck to uterus would score 40 points and automatically be severe endo. Mine doesn't score enough points for where it is. He still admitted it was weird we were unexplained but didn't say we could question it. He asked me millions of questions and went through periods and all sorts. He said I'm unusual that I get worst pain leading up to AF from ovulation, whereas most people get it worst at period time. I told him I get worst pain on alternate months and think there could be a problem with one ovary. 
He said if I didn't feel better after the last lap, then something was missed or has grown back. He also said that it's not great lasering it like mine was, because it doesn't get it all.
Anyway, have 4 options.
1) do nothing and hope we fall pregnant
2) go back on clomid and hope we fall pregnant quicker so pain will be less in long run. 
3) go on hormone treatments and wait 2 more years for IVF. 
4) Have another lap. The good thing about that is that he 'cuts it out' (excision) rather than lasering. He said he might find disease on my ovaries that was missed and thinks he'll find it on my uterus ligaments that was not 'lasered' properly. 

Mulling it over with DH. Told him I'd find it hard fitting another lap in with work. He suggested trying to squeeze me in over the Easter hols. He'll also check tubes rather than having the HSG and check inside of uterus. 

STILL haven't got letter about HSG test from hospital! Have rang 3 times now!  

Floof x


----------



## birba

Hi Floff, well he seems very thorough at least you have all the options there. When I had my lap I had my endo excised to make sure it was all removed. How long ago did you have yours?
If surgery is the answer I'd go for it, maybe they can find the reason of your problems there?
Anyways it's good news having options, how are you feeling about it?


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Birba,

I'm feeling a little anxious. I don't mind having the operation, but guessing I'm worried in case they can't find any in there. Although AF is due in 5 days and pains tonight are horrible. Had my last lap in July. Didn't feel any better afterwards.   The surgeon who did it didn't do excision.  Not many people do. 

Floof x


----------



## Jane2011

Floof

Dont give up hope- at least they are laying out all of the options. I'm sure you'll choose what's best for you. If they can fit you in over easter, perhaps will give body chance to heal ASAP. 

Sending big hugs  

Xxxx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok. Amy hope your result stays a bfp and all is ok. Thinking of you!

Flood, sorry you may need more surgery but it's good you have a endo spec now. I know it's hard to decide on what the right thing to do is. My last op was in feb. 

My period still hasnt arrived, no more bleeding since the small amount sat evening. More cramps today. 

So tired from work and nearly home now and really for a hug from my fiancé who has been in Amsterdam on his stag do and got home this pm. 

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's! 
Floofy....I agree with the other girl's hun, at least they're giving you option's but I know what it's like when you want something "now!"....stay positive  
Birba...I'm soooo jealous of you going to Italy!!...and just think that soon you will be giving your own announcement! 
Amy...Yep still carrying on with the Clomid!!...I had a weird feeling earlier in the year, kind of like dejavu, I said to DH this is the year we're going to be pregnant and we will be moving house!!...So trying to stay positive hun! 
Don't start losing your positivity hunni, it's now only 3 more sleep's till OTD!!   
Jacqui...I hope you're feeling better hun and you got your hug! 
To everyone else have a good day and stay strong and positive!    
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

I will try and catch up with you all, as far as I can see back anyway.

Jacqui, I hope that AF doesn't show.  

Floofy, it sounds like your consultant was very thorough. I hope you get some answers from your lap and then you can decide what to do.  

Birba, I hope that your trip to Italy is alright. 

Amy, expect you are still on cloud nine today. 

Vicnste, stay positive. Although you may think you've not done enough, it only takes one good swimmer to make it.  

Jen, so sorry you got a BFN  . 

SarLiv, we go through so many emotions. I hope you feel a bit better today. Try and stay positive although I do know how hard it is and I have lots of days when I feel it's a waste of time. 

Jane, I did read your post on Sunday and I really felt for you  . It's so hard, yet you're so positive that you have all your lovely Godchildren, but it would be nice for you to have your own.

I can't see any further back so I'm sorry to those I have missed, but hello to you all, hope you're all doing ok and     and   to all of us and hoping for more BFP soon. xx

AFM, well still on these vile antibiotics. Had the most dreadful wind on Saturday (tmi) but that seems to have settled for the time being. Had a nice time at my mum's. Still fertile mucus on day 20 (yesterday), so have decided that my cycles are truly crap when not on the clomid. Beginning to think I do have quite a short luteal phase now which explains a lot. At least when I'm on clomid I ovulate earlier. I get more and more confused the longer I'm ttc  .


----------



## SarLiv

Morning ladies!

Floofy your appointment sounds really good and thorough.  i know it would be daunting to go for another lap but if you think this is the best thing and he can fit you in at Easter then i would go for it.  my lap i had the cuterage not the laser on my endo and scar adhesions and since then my periods have been like a normal persons so it has made a difference, hopefully he could go in and spot the problem straight away.  its a tough decision 

Amy - hope the BFP is not the trigger shot - i think if you have tested earlier than this before then its definitely a good sign and im keeping everything crossed for you.


Hope everyone else is well and having a good week?

AFM - got a smiley face on the OPK last night (day earlier than last month) which is CD12 so i was a bit surprised but made hubby BMS even though he was still a bit ill and not really into it!!  he said he was very impressed he managed it at all but he was pleased we had - we only have 3 cycles of clomid and do not want to waste it.  will try again tonight and then that might be our lot for this cycle!  im used to ovulating at CD18 so 6 days earlier on clomid feels really quick!


----------



## Jane2011

Angelstar, thanks for your message- whilst I was hysterical walking to the car, I looked back to hear my 3 yr old niece banging on the window saying 'come back, I love you'. I just wanted to scoop her up and hug her. How are you getting on With the antibiotics, have you nearly finished your course? 

Amy, I dreamt of moving houses and having a baby last night! 

Birba , which part of Italy are you going to? My sister in law is Italian and I love hearing my nieces switching between the languages. Can you squeeze me in your suitcase? 

Jacqui, Any news? 

Jen, thinking of you  

Floofy, how are you feeling Today? 

Vicnste, keep smiling - not over till the fat lady sings


SarLiv, i think ive been through every emotion this weekend higlighted by the fact DH was away. If you are still feeling low then surround yourself with people that you have told. That said, whilst they have our best intentions at heart, I got into my pjs sun night and watched tv on my own as I wasn't great company. 

We had another get together last night as it was my nieces birthday and I managed to keep it together. Got my first day 10 scan tomorrow, any advice on what size the follies should be and how often they get you back for scanning

Wishing everyone a good day xxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Good Morning ladies!!!

Amy N... my OTD is on Sunday!! I know it will be negative though as iv convinced myself that we haven't done enough this month. I have one course of Clomid left, so you never know 3rd time lucky! How are you feeling today babes?  

Birba... there will be loads of   in there waiting hun. Soon it will be on its way down to implant itself!!   Good luck babes

Floofy... thanks for letting me know about your appt hun. Its great they have many options for you but i can imagine it be a bit frustrating as well as you want something so bad and it seems like so far away. Try not to get too anxious about it hunni. Have you decided which option you are going to take yet? The hospital seem to be dragging there feet with your letter i would ring them again and demand they send it now!!  

Angel... im the same hun. Im constantly confused   But it doesnt take much ha ha ha!! How much longer do you need to take the antibiotics for?  

Sarliv... glad you got your smiley face hun   make sure you keep on with the   and you will have your little bundle of joy soon!! 

Jane 2011... glad you managed to be a bit stronger yesterday hun at the get together, nobody understands how hard it is. Keep your chin up hunni and stay positive  

AFM... 5 days left until test day!!! I really dont think iv done it this time but a small part of me keeps saying you never know!! I felt really sick last night and went really dizzy dont know what that was about?? Think im getting stressed out with it all.   
Hope you all have a good day!! Speak later on


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies,

Amy how you doing hun? bet u cant wipe the smile of ur face  i def think its genuine, even tho ur doc says each cylce is diferent when getting rid of the trigger shot, if u have tested negative 6 days after in previous cycles then surely u should be about the same this cycle too just make sure your taking it easy hun xxx

sarliv, pleased you got a smiley face last night, mine has changed both cycles, jan was day 14 and march was day 15 so i think it can vary on clomid, good on hubby for doing the deed even tho he wasnt very well, lets hope this is going to be a good month for you hun xx

angel sorry your not liking the antibiotics but fingers crossed it does the job for you and that you succeed on first cycle after u have finished taking them x

floofy i am so pleased that your specialist is being thorough with u and that he has given you a few options to choose from, i am not sure which route you want to go down but if the op is going to improve things and he can squeeze u in over the easter holidays surely its worth the try? only you know what you feel comfortable with and which ever option you decide i wish u lots of luck with it hun x

birba must be hard being away from hubby for a couple of weeks at a time, i really hope that u got some of his men in there at the right time and get a bfp this cycle. 

hello to all the other ladies, busy at work so just a quick one, only on cycle day 9 and its dragging along for some reason, got all my test sticks ready and fingers crossed i ovulate on sunday when i am due to but i guess i will see. still havent heard from gp yet so i am hoping he has managed to get hold of my consultant for me, not sure when i will have to start taking the cyclogest, i think its after day 21 bloods as wouldnt the progesterone affect the result and make it less accurate?
anyway i hope everyone has a nice day even tho the lovely sunshine seems to have gone  always depressing when its raining.


----------



## angel star

Jenna, I suppose it depends what your Dr says about starting the cyclogest. But if you have day 21 bloods done every month then there should be enough of a record for you to able to start earlier. It would then be good to have day 21 bloods done and see how much the cyclogest improves your progesterone levels. Again from my own perspective my Dr is more concerned that at day 21 my levels are over 60 and they never are unless I have extra support. What have yours been? 

SarLiv, on clomid I definitely have earlier ovulation given the last 2 months not being on clomid. The first cycle I ovulated on day 12 or 13 as when I went for a scan on day 13 the follicle had ruptured.

Vicnste, hopefully all your symptoms are not stress


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls, sorry not been on for a few days, finding it a bit tough, this month being my last on clomid, and i dont think there is much chance of a BFP for me as i had that nasty internal last week because of my ovary pain, cant see an embie surviving that. Ah well, what will be will be and all that eh.

Amy, quiet congrats on your bfp hun, you will beleive it more when you test again Friday, really hope its for real, how lovely xx

Jenna, i would have thought you should start cyclogest after ov (you do with IVF anyway) Even though you get your bloods done on d21, they can tell if you are absorbing it properly and just make sure your level is high enough, you cant really have too much progesterone so wouldnt worry about it hun, it will help you   

Angel, sorry the antibiotics are nasty, what are you taking them for hun? really hope they sort it out anyway xx

Starliv, glad you got your smiley face hun, i seem to ov earlier on clomid, my normal pre clomid cycles were at least cd17 or 18 on clomid its bang on cd14 and 1 month it was cd13. Good luck hun xx

Floofy, glad you have seen a specialist, so sorry that IVF wait is 2 years for you though! why is it that long hun? I agree the op sounds like the best option for you to make sure it gets rid of it all, you have to do whats best for you hun xx

Jennie, sorry for your BFn hun, doesnt get any easier does it   

Jacqui, glad you have had no more bleeding, not long til otd hun xx

Birba, enjoy your trip to Italy, im not jealous at all     

FD, glad you found us hun, hope your af arrives soon so you can start xx

Hello to everyone else too, sorry to those i have missed, i have read back but mind gi=one blank now   

Someone asked (cant remember who sorry) how my GP knew i had over stimmed without having a scan, i wondered this too, she said she could feel the swelling in my left ovary, im not sure if this is right or if she was just trying to shut me up! I have to trust what she says though and tbh the pain has eased lots over the weekend so hopefully she was right.
xxxx


----------



## angel star

Think it was me liggsy who asked you how your GP knew you'd over stimmed without a scan.

On 2 different antibiotics for a possible endometrial infection. There is nothing to suggest I have but seemingly on Napro if a women has tail end brown bleeding with her period then they sometimes attribute this to a low grade infection and have had good results with some women. So DH is taking them too just to cover us. I have some tail end brown bleeding but not loads. However, my dr is running out of options for me.

Has anyone else taken clarithromycin? DH and I were reading people's responses to the drug and one person likened it to having a nuclear bomb going through your system  . I have to say I think no infection has a chance with this drug  . 

Jane, nowhere near finishing the course, not even half way through. On them for 21 days and only day 6 today  .


----------



## liggsy

Hi Angel, i knew it was someone who asked but couldnt remember who   
sorry you are on the ab's for that long, 3 weeks yikes. Like you say though, nothing will survive those tablets so if there is any infection it will soon be gone.
I have a personal question for you so i will pm you hun xx


----------



## Amy N

Evening ladies!!!!!!

Jenna- im fine thanks hunny, still smiling (ALOT!!!!!), starting to feel a bit more real as i have done another 2 tests and both BFPs!! Spoke to fertility nurses again who advised that at 13 days after trigger would be very unlikely to still be picking it up. she even said "congratultions your pregnant"...which felt very surreal!!!! still got to re test on friday, and ring them if still a BFP- will then be booked in for an early scan. its all very exciting/scary and very surreal!!!!!!!!!!!

Ligsy-thanks hunny, cant quite believe it!!

Angel- hope you start to feel better soon with the anti biotics xxxx

Vicnste- keeping everything crossed for you for sunday. I had thought the same for this month, i had trigger injection on wednesday(ovulatiuon usually then happens between 12-48 hours), we only had BMS wed night and sat morning!!! AS you have prob read i have had a BFP, still early yet so desperatley trying not to get to excited yet, but its looking like im pregnant!!!

Sar liv- good luck with all the BMS hunny enjoy!!!!

Jenni- that is wierd!! everyone has said to me "this will be the month", only because it shouldt be the month because we were so busy and stressed with the move!!! and id said id prefer not to have a xmas baby(dont mean that to sound ungreatful!!)....if this BFP stays id be due approx 17th dec!!!............. guess where il be xmas day lol!!!

Jane- this moving house thingy really seems to be catching!!!! deff reccommend it!!!!!!!

Jacqui. floofy and birba......and anyone else.....HELLLLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

AFM well been naughty or stupid, and done another 2 tests, both still BFPs even though still faint. I spoke to clinic again who said that at 13 days post trigger its extremely unlikley to still be in system so take it as a true positive. I now just have to test again fri morn, and pphone the with the result. if BFP still(which im hopeful it will be) then il be booked in for first scan. Have toal a few people in work about it. but not even told my mum yet!!! think i will tell them on my birthday which is sat......Hope you lovely ladies are well and want to thank you for being so kind!!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Well I tried twice yesterday to post 2long messages and me phone went funny and deleted the messages so I gave up!! Made me mad ha

Hope everyone Is well 

Floofy was it mr Phillips u saw he's fab that's who I see due to see him next week he's very good x

Will do longer mess when I get on comp

Xx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all ok?
Im just on my way home from work and feel exhausted. 
Still no period. Think im going to do a test again tomorrow or Thursday if I haven't come on by then. 
Pain was rubbish this mornin and has cone and gone today. No more spotting since sat! Very strange!xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Amy... well you have made me slightly more hopeful now, i only did it twice as well, so you never know     I really hope babes that it stays positive for you hunni and that you are preggers and have a beautiful little baby and a healthy pregnancy. Dont forget about us on here hun, make sure you keep us posted for the whole 9 months,  

Poppy.. hello hunni, not spoke to you in ages how have you been? Have missed ya  

Jacqui... hey babes, when were you due on AF? I hope to god   you get a BFP when you test, let us know  

At the moment im waiting for my DB to cook a late dinner and he is still sat here staring at me,   and im starving!!!!!!! Im not feeling too good at the moment iv got pains in my chest so he is looking after me, well sort of  
I was at my mums earlier and she rubbed my tummy and asked me how i felt, it was so weird. I would love to tell her i am preg, she is dying to be a grandma. Iv noticed that iv got quite thick CM what does that mean? xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Vic - fingers crossed for your BFP hun. I've heard thick CM is a sign.   . 

Amy - congrats on more BFPs!  

Poppy - hey. Yeah it was Mr Phillips. I saw him on the recommendation of you and other endo girls on here. Hope you're ok.  

Liggsy - We've been told we have to try for 3 years before IVF, cause that's the rules if you're 'unexplained infertility' I  question the fact that we're unexplained, when I have endo.  

Jacqui - good luck for testing.   

Angel - sorry about the yucky antibiotics.  

Hi to Sarliv, Jenna, Jen,  Jane and Birba - you're all such fantastic girls. Thanks for all your support  

AFM, just got in now from taking 40 9-11 year olds to see a performance of We will Rock you. They loved it! In particular the swearing!  

Got a message from endo consultant to say they can fit me in on the evening of Monday 18th. Think I'm going to do it. At least so he can check my tubes without the embarrassment of a HSG.  

Talk more tomorrow x x 

Floof


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Vic Hun iv got a good feeling your symptoms r pregnancy related fingers crossed hun am ok feeling bit down nearly broke down in tears at work but composed myself! When ru due to test sorry can't see on phone had a nightmare yesterday wrote a long message and it just deleted itself did it again pressed send and screen went off went back in and that had gone so gave up ha! Xx

Floofy ur in good hands me Phillips is one of the best and people come from all over to see him you r very lucky to get in so quick, after my last surgery my periods were painfree I cudnt thank him enough my life is much better now I'm not in the horrendous pain I used to be xx

Amy Congrats Hun bet ur still in shock xx

Hello to everyone else hope everyone is ok xx

Hi everyone else


----------



## purplebutterfly

Hello everyone,

Am a newbie here. Have very much appreciated reading all the posts on the forum!

I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid (take it day2-day6).

I find that I am really tired - blaming it on the clomid - does anyone else feel this?
Also, I'm wondering about checking my ovulation with a Clearblue Easy ovulation test. Do you think this will work properly being on the clomid? Is it worth doing?

Thanks for all your help!

Giving positive energy to everyone


----------



## angel star

Welcome purplebutterfly to the thread.  

Poppy, how you doing? I have had that problem before where I've lost a long post  .

Floofy, that's great they can fit you in so quick for your op and in the holidays too.  

Vicnste, hope you got your late dinner in the end. Sorry you were / are feeling rough. Thicker CM can be an indication of pregnancy but then I read into every symptom going  . Good luck though and hope it is, would be fab to have 2 BFP.

Jacqui, sounding hopeful, sending   that it is your month too.  

Amy, you give us all hope. I need to be as positive as you and believe it is going to happen. I wonder if you will wait until Saturday  .  As vicnste says don't leave us, you must let is know how you get on or tell us where you've gone to on the site  

Hi to Jenna, Jen, SarLiv, Birba, Jane, Liggsy, Rosey, Caroline and those I have missed but cannot see       to all of you xx


----------



## JacquiP

Got a bfn! No period so guess it's still a waiting game. I'm on day 30 of my cycle now. Got a pos ovulation test on day 17/18 of my cycle so just know I'm due anytine now. 
I just want to know either way. I'm constantly checking if I've come on. 
Hope you all have a good day. I'm planning a very lazy day!
Xxx


----------



## angel star

Jacqui  . I'm so sorry it was a BFN, life sucks at times. But perhaps worth doing another in a few days if no AF.

I know what you mean about constantly checking - I'm terrible and constantly on knicker checker alert when AF is due. 

Have a good lazy day and so something nice for you. xx


----------



## SarLiv

Floofy and the Mr philips people - where are you all based - im thinking if clomid does not work this cycle or next then i might hot foot it to him too to see if my endo problems have been properly resolved or not as he sounds brilliant!

Amy - so pleased you have had two more BFP's!!!  you must be wanting friday to come round like crazy.  i suppose it does show when your mind is on something else like moving it does help!

Jacqui - sorry about the BFN, we all know what its like to see those and its horrible when you have the waiting game and AF is not here but tests are BFN.  Hope they turn into a bFP for you.

hi to Angel, Jenna, Birba, Jenni, Vic (oooh we might have another BFP!), Ligsy, Poppy, Jane, Rosey and Caroline - is there anyone else, im sure i have missed someone!

AFM - had some horrible cramps last night not like the sharp pains i had last month - more dull AF type cramps and i have them again today.  im a bit confused as i thought you had a positive OPK and then OV was likely day after but yesterday (day after my OPK) i did not have the EWCM i had been having at all - could i have OV'd the day of the OPK?  anyway we did not BMS last night so will do tonight and hope thats enough - only 3 times over fertile time - but as Amy has shown us, that could be enough!

PS - those girls who temp, does your temp go up day after smiley/positive opk or 3 bars etc?  or a few days?  i could not temp this morning as i had a disturbed night and kept waking up so i dont think my temp was accurate.


----------



## SarLiv

oh and welcome Purple Butterfly - i am also on 2nd cycle days 2 to 6 and i do use ovulation kist to check when OV is (i take progesterone second part of cycle so i need to be able to see when it is)  and the clearblue digital kits work fine for me, when i check the lines they are actually a lot stronger and darker on clomid than they have been other months.


----------



## angel star

SarLiv, when I take the clomid my CM is completely different and a lot less, so you probably did ovulate the day after or whenever it is with the positive OPK. The whole TTC business is a funny thing as you get given clomid and often that alters your usual biological markers just to confuse us . Good luck for this month and  .


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladie's! 
Jacqui...I'm sorry about your result hun!...stay strong it will happen!   

Purplebutterfly....Hello and welcome hun! 

Hope you all have a good day!!
Take care..x
Jen.x


----------



## JacquiP

Feeling really emotional! Had a bit of a rubbish end to work yesterday and feel like I am cr*p at what I do.
Also keep getting pains like my period is coming which has been going on for a week now but still no period and to be honest I just want to know either way. This is the first cycle of clomid so its all so new and so I don't know what I am experiencing is normal.
Its just a waiting game.
I have 2 days off work and back in work fri & sat so if my AF is going to arrive it I really need it to turn up soon as the first few days are so bad and tend to sop me from working.
Feeling really emotional and fed up & find it so hard guessing constantly what my body is doing.
Sorry for the moan!xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!!!!

Floofy.. really? is thick CM a sign?? oooo you never know then!!! ha ha ha kids make me laugh. Wow thats such a quick appt hun, good luck with it I think its a good idea you get it done so they can double check everything. How you feeling today?  

Poppy.. lets hope so!! I'll let you know. Awww hun is there any reason for the way you feel or is it just one of them things. I hope it passes for you and remember we are always here and if you want a private chat just PM me anytime xxx  

Purple.. welcome hun!! The tired feeling on Clomid is normal, it will pass. I would defo test with Clearblue while on CLomid it will work fine xx

Angel.. yeah i got my dinner in the end, bloody men   !! My chest os still very tight on the left i must be anxious or something?? How are you today hun? xx

Jacqui.. so sorry you got a BFN hun, if i were you i would test again in a few days if still no AF and if its still neg i would go to the docs and get a preg blood test instead. Try and stay positive hunni, iv still got my fingers crossed for you,    

Sarliv.. hope your horrible cramps go soon hun they are awful, iv got my fingers crossed for you this time round  

Jenni.. hey hun, how you doing today?

AFM.. well i dont feel any different really, still got thick CM and slight pains in tummy but nothing really. My chest is really tight as well i think i am worked up about it all, i just want Sunday to hurry up!! I was so close to testing last night as my DB was asking me to and trying to convince me but i didn't do it!! Iv also been really grouchy with him last night and this morning and i dont know why?? I feel really bad now   I think im starting to go mad slowly x
Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

Amy, glad your extra 2 tests are still saying BFP, really hope the line gets darker on friday for you, well done hun xx

Jacqui, sorry your got a BFN hun, maybe its too early to show yet? i know with me i always have a 16 day leutal phase on clomid, so you may still have a few days yet. Really hope its just too early for you xx

Vicnste, sorry you are having tightness in your chest, it could be anxiety causing it, take some deep breaths hun, try to relax too    signs all sounding good, fingers crossed for you xx

Floofy, i think thats awful you have to try for 3 years before you can go for IVF, its normally after 12 months, not 3 years. Unfair hun. Exactly, how can you be "unexplained" when you have endo? (i dont beleive in unexplained anyway, there has got to be reasons)! xx

Purplebutterfly, tiredness is normal on clomid hun, im still getting it now on month 5! some months worse than others, good luck for your cycle xx

SarLiv, i chart my temps, my temp does shift the day after ov then the 2nd day goes even higher. Some people dont show a temp shift until after a few days, guess it depends person to person. I would think your temp wouldnt go up for a few days after + opk as that is telling you you have your surge, so ov is normally 12-36 hours later i think? so id say 2 days after your + opk your temp should rise. Clomid also dries up your normal fertile CM (i dont get that, why give you something to enhance fertility and take away the most important part   ) Evening Primrose Oil caps 2 x 1000mg a day has worked wonders for me    Good luck hun xx

sorry to those i have missed   

Im only 8dpo, why does it go sooooo slowly after ov    Im not holding out much hope this month anyway, but you never know    
I have my apt for further immunes testing tomorrow evening, yay! want some answers before going into 3rd IVF    xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

I'm back with you post op. 

Just got about 2 weeks before I jump on the clomid train again, really hoping now I've had this big clear out that we'll get pg soon. 


A few psychics have predicted a little girl, in fact everyone said a little girl, so really hoping for some good luck. xx


----------



## samantha2020

hi all im new to this just needed somewhere i can talk to people going through the same as me me and my oh have been ttc for over 2 years now i have been to the doctor and waiting on my af so i can go for blood tests to see whats going on with me im really worried that i will never be a mum   that i will   i hope to try clomid as i have heard so many sucess stories x


----------



## SarLiv

Liggsy not long until testing day for you - fingers crossed

Ms Maguire how did your lap go?  

welcome Samantha - hopefully the blood tests will give you some answers, its hard to think positively but at least you are now speaking to your GP and moving forwards

Jacqui sorry you are feeling so emotional - TTC can affect everything and i have had bad work days too in the last few weeks where i have felt i am rubbish.  remember its probably the clomid making everything seem worse. 

Vic - are you going to hold out then till sunday or will you cave and test early?

hey to everyone else, got to dash now and start the commute home!


----------



## liggsy

Samantha, best of luck with your blood tests hun, dont give up hope, you WILL be a mum        . hope your Dr prescribes clomid for you. Best of luck hun xx

MrsMaguire, welcome back hun, hope your op went well, how you feeling? xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi PurpleButterfly
Have you taken a look at this thread  it's got some helpful hints/tips/side effects on Clomid
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

With regards to the Ov kits, all will say that they may not work when you suffer from PCOS or having tx like clomid. This is to do with what happens to your body when in these cases, the levels might not be detected correctly in these cases. So they cover themselves


----------



## birba

Greetings for Italy!!

Read all your posts, Amy so happy for you babes! 

Mrs Maguire how did the op go? How are you feeling?

Welcome Samantah and Purplebutterfly to the crazy clomid thread, you will find plenty of support and advice. PButterfly personally I use CB Fertility monitor, I find that in the long run is actually cheaper. xxx

Jenni, I'm in Naples! That's where I am from originally before moving to rainy UK! How are ya hun?

Jenna, how you feeling?

Poppy hun how are you? How's DP holding up? Hope time is healing ... xxx  

SarLiv defo a preg sign!!   finger crossed hunni!

Hi Liggsy, good luck hun not long to go to test, visualise good things! 

Jaqui sorry for your BFN hun, big hugh to you and don't loose hope ...  

Floffy how you doing hun? Have you decided if you are having the op?  

Vic hunni hope the pain goes down sound nasty, might be anxiety? Get your DH spoil you  

Angel how are you hun? I'm the same with CM on Clomid xxx

AFM some twinges down in ovaries .... didn't get much sleep last night as we woke up at 3am to go to Liverpool, got to Naples at 11am had a fantastic lunch then (sis and I) both went to bed for 2 hours, bliss
Now waiting for dad to pick us up. All in all it's going OK(ish) mum has been of course very happy about her announcement (Yes I did feel jealous) but our brother is here too and I have to say they are really looking after me.
Now it's dad and grandma turn tonight to hear the news, thank God for pizza! 

Big hugh to everybody, I'm sending you positive vibes, and yes the sun defo plays a great part in one's mood!


----------



## Jane2011

Samantha and Purple Butterfly - welcome to fertility friends, its lovely to have a support network where everyone is gong through the same thing.

Vic how you feeling hun, any better?

MrsMaguire, hope you are doing well post op 

Birba, lucky you being away in Italy - the weather is glorious here too  

SarLiv - any more news, i've got fingers and toes crossed for you

Floof - hows things with you?  

I went for day 10 scan on tamoxifen - there was 1 dominant follicle at 14mm.  I should be chuffed but i'm ruddy well deflated as they said that they will keep me on tamoxifen for at least another 3 months.  Pumping my body full of chemicals, feeling emotional and its only produced 1 folly.  I'm polycystic so i could have produced that anyway.  DH was more positive - i just hate being a grumpy cow and emotional wreck and having to have another 3 months after taking clomid then tamox for 4 months, i dont know how much more my body can take.  Neither does my wardrobe as nothing fits - got a wedding to go to on Friday and since my wedding 6 months ago, i've put on 2 stone  - 23 or 24 pounds is down to the treatment, the rest was eating bread and pasta after avoiding it to get into my dress.  I met the bride to be at a military boot camp about 6 years ago and all the boot camp babes will be there in the evening so nice to catch up.  Its my 2nd of 8 weddings this year.

right off to the post office and then going for a personal training session, i will shift some of this lard from my backside or at least try and maintain my current pig like status and not get any bigger.  Oink oink.

jane xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hi

I was wondering if anyone on clomid has ovulated late like day 18, 19 or later I'm worried and stressed am day 16 and haven't had a positive ovulation test yet am praying it will happen tomorro

Thanks and wishing everyone luck x


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Just a quick one. Am snowed under at the moment. 2 more days and then break up for Easter!
Trying to sort out the parts for the musical I'm doing and just can't decide at all! 
Just waiting for specialist to finalise op date. Pretty sure it'll be Mon 18th April. 

Sarliv - Poppy and I are North East. We're not far from Middlesbrough. That's where Mr Phillips is based. I've also heard fab things about Mr Trehan in Leeds if you're looking for someone.

Liggsy - I agree about what you said. It doesn't seem fair at all, but it seems there's not a lot we can do..... 

Talk more soon x


----------



## Dilee-99

book marking but    you all, wstruggling bit atm and very busy x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Mrs Maguire.. welcome back hun,hope all is well with you and ur not to sore from your op  

Sarliv.. Im going to try my best and hold out till Sunday if my DB stops pressuring me, its because he is excited but id rather wait. How you feeling?  

Birba.. Hello Italy!!! glad you are having a nice time with your family, stay strong enjoy the sun and relax!! Im feeling better now all chest pains have gone!  

Jane.. yes feeling much better thanks hun, how are you doing, try not to be too deflated babes, im sure it will happen for you soon   

AFM.. im just relaxing with db watching tv, my chest pains have gone, im sure its down to the   we had as soon as we got through the door, ha ha   its true thought i felt better after that!! 
Speak to you all tomorrow, night night sleep tight


----------



## jenna201

hi just a quick one as very busy at work

wahooo amy!!! i am so pleased for u hunny, this is def ur month and IT WILL be positive on friday, u done it darlin and i pray u have a happy and healthy 9 months. def gives us all a lift with a BFP, i dont blame you for testing again, u just love seeing that second line  welldone hun and see u dont have to have sex 100x in your fertile period to get pregnant, it only takes one of his men   xxxxx

angel i have only ovulated twice in my life and only got my progesterone done once on first ov and it was 141.9 i think on day 21 so nice and high but then it droped to 18.2 at 5 weeks pregnant which is when i had it tested again, second pregnancy i didnt have 21 day bloods only at hospital to confirm pregnancy and it was at 30.9 at about 4 weeks pregnant but then miscarried the week after.xx


----------



## angel star

Good morning all  . What a beautiful day again.

Jenna, definitely sounds like progesterone will increase your chance of a successful pregnancy. 

Vicnste, oh dear side effects of    

Hi Dilly, how you doing lovely?  

Floofy, just one day now, hope you have a good break despite your op. 

Jane, sorry you weren't feeling great yesterday. I feel like a big lump of lard and am now trying to tone up and lose a bit of weight. Think it was seeing me in a dress for my sister's wedding the other day and if something doesn't happen on the next 12 weeks it's not sexy knickers but big pull your tummy in ones  . Good luck with your weight loss it's not easy .

Birba, glad you are having a nice time in Italy and your brother is looking after you.  

Hi and welcome to this thread Samantha  . Hope you will find us all really supportive and friendly. Your feelings are so normal and we all understand  .

Mrs Maguire, your back with us all then . Great I really hope that you will soon be pregnant and have a successful pregnancy. Hope your op went well - reading between the lines you sound positive so that's good. 

Liggsy, I find the whole cycle goes so slowly never mind just after ovulation  . I wanted my baby yesterday and if I'd not had the miscarriages then my second would have had a little 13 month old  . 

Hope you all have a sunny day. I'm not going to try and be clever today and mention all as I will inevitably forget someone and there are quite a few of us now - great but not so great  . xx


----------



## SarLiv

Hi girls 

hope everyone is ok - Birba am very jealous of you in Italy.

very quick one for me as i have lots on at work and actually not much to report - im 2 dpo and having a few cramps but now have the LONG 2ww to endure!  hopefully we will get a few BFP's from those of you testing this weekend 

Amy - i have everything crossed for you for tomorrow's testing!


----------



## JacquiP

Good luck Amy for your test tomorrow!

I am going a bit  . My period has still not arrived despite feeling really rubbish all day yesterday.

I have just emailed my consultant. I used a Boots brand pregnancy tests yesterday, would it be worth trying a different brand over the weekend? I am day 31 today.

I haven't been up long but pain is alot easier again today so no idea what my body is up to and going insane trying to guess!

Best wishes, Jacqui xxx


----------



## blondieleeds

Hi All

I am currently on cycle day 7, and it is my first cycle with clomid.
I am slightly concerened as I havent had hardly any sideffects i have had a headache, feeling tired and vivid dreams, apart from that nothing. Do you think Clomid will be working even if i havent got hardly any side effects.

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

poppy 29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone on clomid has ovulated late like day 18, 19 or later I'm worried and stressed am day 16 and haven't had a positive ovulation test yet am praying it will happen tomorro
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone luck x


Moved your post into the chatter thread so you can 'chat' with the girls


----------



## Shellebell

blondieleeds said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently on cycle day 7, and it is my first cycle with clomid.
> I am slightly concerened as I havent had hardly any sideffects i have had a headache, feeling tired and vivid dreams, apart from that nothing. Do you think Clomid will be working even if i havent got hardly any side effects.
> 
> xxxx


and I have moved this into the chatter thread


----------



## jenna201

hi sorry for the quick message again, i will do personals when i get home, just been running round at work all day.

Angel i got thru to a different consultant at my gyne hospital and bless her heart she wrote me the prescription for cyclogest not knowing me from adam so i went and collected them and have 60 pesseries at 400mg each and have been told to take them twice a day but not told when to start them? i think as i pushed for them so much that they expect me to know when to start using them so and ideas when i should start them? due to ovulate on sunday. i know your no doctor but any advice would be greatly appreciated as i dont want to waste any by starting them at the wrong time, on cycle day 11 today xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Afternoon ladies!!  

Angel.. ha ha tell me about it! How you doing today hun?  

Sarliv.. good luck on your   hun. Hope its not too stressful for you xx

Amy.. iv got my fingers crossed that you get ANOTHER   tomorrow hun!!!  

Jacqui.. thats a great sign your AF hasnt arrived yet   im all excited for you!! Yes go and get another make of preg test (Clearblue) and let us know, good luck hunni

Blondie.. it will still be working hun, your just one of the lucky ones with no side effects, i envy you! Good luck with your journey hun  

AFM.. only 3 days until test day for me!! I have been so close to testing early but have managed to stop myself just abouts   i had some really weird dreams last night? and then i woke up in the middle of the night with really bad pains in my tummy and dying for the loo (a wee) i do find this strange as i never usually wake up for the toilet? But then again im just over analysing everything at the mo   
Hope your all enjoying this sunny weather its lovely and warm i love it!! Speak to you all later on xx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, I am told to start them 3 days after my peak day, so if I were you I would start the third day after you ovulate. So if Sunday start Wednesday - does that help? If anyone else has any other opinion please let Jenna know. They are a bit messy but my doctor told me that most the drug is absorbed after 30 minutes as I was paranoid about losing it all - worth it in the long run though  . I just make sure I take it just before I go to bed in the evening as I don't have to take one in the morning I will have 2 at night if I ever do a cycle again  . I know some take it rectally as not so messy but can cause a bit of bloatedness. 

Blondieleeds, welcome to the thread. I only get the hot flushes on the clomid. I'm moody anyway  . Count yourself lucky if you don't get many side effects but be warned you're only on day 7 so they may yet catch you out  . I suppose the only way to tell if clomid is working is scans or bloods. 

Jacqui, sorry you are still left guessing. I know they're expensive but a digital test would tell you clearly and also I reckon they're really sensitive.

Poppy, sorry can't help you with your question - how you doing?  

Sarliv,   as you endure the 2ww. xx

Vicnste, really hope this is your month, but I also know what you mean about over analysing things. I am the absolute worst  . 

Hope all the rest of you are ok.


----------



## SarLiv

Hi all

Jenna i agree with Angel - i was told to take my cyclogest (also 400mg) 3 days after OV and i also take it at night before bed, my problem is i always go to the toilet in the night (weak bladder) and i always find it a bit messy but if i dont go till the morning its fine.  First month i took them i did have some funny side effects where basically i felt incredibly nauseas for the 2WW which i didnt like but then it got better and second cycle i was fine.

poppy i think they say on average its 5 to 10 days after your last clomid pill you will ovulate - when are you taking your pills?  i bet you OV in the next few days.

welcome Blondie - first cycle clomid i did not have many side effects but second cycle has been different and i have been really emotional - i have ovulated both cycles so i would not worry about a lack of symptoms and also my symptoms have kicked in around the 12 day mark both times.

Jacqui what about a digital or a first response so that at least you know either way?  

Vic -  for sunday

enjoy your evenings everyone - friday tomorrow


----------



## birba

Hi ladies,
another gorgeous day here in Italy 
Yesterday it was hard, announced to dad and he got emotional and was jumping up and down like a kid to the prospect of becoming a grandpa, when sis told him he asked "from you?" as they all expected me to be the first one to give such news  

Anyhow ... enjoying good food and sunshine, I had quite a lot of CM but I'm only a few days post ov  

Amy good luck tomorrow and happy birthday! I'm sure it will be another BFP and it will be a great birthday  

Welcome to the newbies and good luck  

Poppy hun can't answer your question hunni how u doing?  

Jenni, Jenna, Mrs Mguire, Floffy, Vicnste, SarLiv, Liggsy, Angel, Jaqui a big hugh to all of you, and anybody that I haven't mentioned ...


----------



## JacquiP

As I am only taking paracetamol incase we are pregnant as no period still, can I use my electric heat pad? My belly hurts


----------



## poppy 29

Hey all

Hope everyone is well, sorry this is a me post am feeling so down, day 17 and no positive ovulation test am sick of getting negative all the time, partner also struggling due to his dad passing away finding it hard, has anyone ovulated late?

Lots of luck to u all xx


----------



## SarLiv

poppy do you chart temperatures?  or check cevical mucus?  im wondering if maybe you have ovulated but just missed it with the sticks?

jacqui - i use hot water bottles so i assume heat pads are ok too


----------



## poppy 29

Hey sarliv

No I don't check them I'm hoping it will happen in next few days, I use Clearblue digital ov tests and no one has had problems with them, it's just so getting me down but thanks for advice
X


----------



## Amy N

Good morning lovely ladies. Its OTD today, and as the last 6days have shown its BFP. Its finally starting to sink in. Just dont know what to do next! Ive got to phone the clinic today and they will book me in for an early scan, but do I have to go and see gp? Ive got an appointment 4th the nurse this afternoon to do a new patient health check as just moved to the surgery, so will tell her and see what she advises too.. I will keep popping on to see how everyone is doing, and PM me if want to know anything else. Keep positive ladies, AMY X


----------



## SarLiv

yay excellent well done Amy - its brilliant its definitely a BFP - let us know how you get on at your scan and yes you should go and see your GP and they they send off all the forms and you get an invite to go and have your booking in appointment.  my surgery likes you to go in once you know so they can get everything started - congratulations!!

poppy good luck with getting a positive OPK today or the weekend  

i had some news that a friend who has been trying for her second baby for about 18m (she had a mc 10m ago) has just got a natural BFP on the month they only did it twice all month.  it can and will happen for all of us!

AFM 3 dpo and OV tummy cramps stopped so just a case of enduring the 2WW

hope everyone has a good day - its meant to be sunny everywhere today


----------



## JacquiP

Morning!

Congrats Amy! So happy for you, brilliant news! Wishing you all the best. 

Hope everyone has a good day. 

I was meant to be working today but have had to call in sick. Have had a rubbish night with pain, nausea and headache. AF has arrived this morning and I'm in so much pain. 
Feel so awful about ringing into work sick, had hoped af would have arrived on my days off!

Got a few cr*ppy days of this. 

Thanks for all your support. 

Xxx


----------



## jenna201

Amy   on your BFP hun, yes you should notify your gp as soon as you know and they will confirm it and then get you started on your anti natel care hun, make sure you start taking folic acid if your not already on it hunny,so so pleased for you, what an excellent birthday present  please keep us updated on your progress hun, would love to know how your getting on xxx

Angel thanks hun for all the info, a lovely lady pm me and gave me lots of info too to help me so i know exactly when to start taking it and i hope that this month i will get lucky again and my little bean will stick.hope your doing well hun and that the antibiotics are not too bad for you xxx

Birba, how is your trip going? hope your having a lovely time, i am doing ok thanks hun, hoping to ov on sunday, doctors have all given me the go ahead to try again so i am hoping i get lucky again this month but not going to be disappointed if it doesn't as falling pregnant 3 times in a row is asking a bit much but i am doing everythin the same as the other two times and hoping its right, bms started last night and will continue till monday to make sure i maximise my chances. i am glad your family are taking care of you and thinking of your feelings regarding your sisters news, your a very strong women and it will be your turn soon hun, keep positive and try and enjoy your break away xxx

jane, sorry your feeling so poo at the moment, is hard with all the medication, side effects and weight gain, i have gained 3 stone in the last 7 or 8 months and nothing fits me either, horrible when its lovely and hot outside and no summer clothes fit  but it will all be worth it in the end, i know your deflated about only having one follie but its growing nicely hun and it only takes one, so keep positive and this month could be the month and you wont have to take the rest of the drugs, chin up hun and hope you feel a bit better xx

hey poppy hunny how you doing? i will give you a text later, hope you get a pos ov stick over the weekend xx

vicnste wishing you lots of luck till test day hunny, i will keep everything crossed that you also get a bfp, keep us posted xxx

sarliv good luck on your 2ww hun, hope it also results in a bfp and thank you for the info about the cyclogest, i really appreciate all the info and help both you and angel have given me, dont know what i would do with out my FF's xxx

jacqui so sorry that AF arrived and that it is so painful for you, i wouldnt feel bad about taking the day off, you cant help it if your unwell, you just need to rest and hopefully it will die down a bit by the end of the day xxx

hello to everyone else, i can only see so far back, hope you all have a lovely weekend and can enjoy the sunshine.

AFM bms started last night and will continue till monday, i have my ov sticks ready to start testing tomorrow and hopefully i still ovulate on time, my temps have been up and down and had some bleeding on/off since mc 2 weeks ago so i am hoping that does not effect my chances this month. Feeling so much happier now that i have the cyclogest so praying that this is the thing to help me sustain a pregnancy from now on.keeping positive


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!!!!!!!!!!

Angel.. over analysing is my worst nightmare when on my 2ww i try and get myself to stop but i cant help it, ha ha. How you doing today?

Birba.. glad you have lovely weather in Italy hun, how you bearing up?  

Poppy.. hi hunni, hope you feel a bit better today   Yes the Clomid can make you ov early and late, keep checking im sure it will happen soon  

Amy.. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Im so so happy for you what wonderful news!! Are you still going to do another test again today? Let us know what your nurse says and let your doc know asap. Take care of yourself and make sure you do plenty of relaxing!  

Sarliv.. good luck on your 2ww hun, got everything crossed for you hun  

Jacqui.. oh hun so sorry your AF came and you are feeling so poorly   Im sure work will understand, you just relax the best you can and i hope you feel a bit better as the hours pass. What painkillers do you take?

Jenna.. have fun with all your   hun, will keep everything crossed for you babes!!

AFM.. I think AF is defo on her way, i woke up 3 times in the night with hot sweats!! And today iv got little pains in my tummy   i hope she doesnt arrive but i reckon she will. Feel a bit down today wish i didnt as its such a lovely day! 
Hope your all having a good day xx


----------



## Jane2011

Morning ladies

Am en route to a wedding and the sun is shining, yey!

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for their support. Have a wonderful sunny weekend and I'll be back on the board soon   xxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Jane, have a lovely time at the wedding - beautiful weather  

Vicnste, sorry you feel a bit down today  . I hope AF doesn't  . xx

Jenna, glad you're ready to go with the cyclogest. It would be amazing if you got a 3rd BFP in 3 months (I think 2 is pretty impressive so odds on you will  ).

Jacqui  . It's so tough. Hope the AF pain eases soon and take care. xx

SarLiv - your story about your friend does give us all hope when we feel we've not done enough. xx

Amy, I am so excited for you. You have always been so positive on this thread and you truly deserve this. I wish you all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months. xx

Poppy, sorry you were down yesterday and life is tough at the moment. How are you today  . 

To everyone else have a lovely weekend and hope you have something nice planned.  

AFM, on CD24 so AF should show anywhere between 2 and 9 days I reckon. Never know as feel pre-menstrual for over a week sometimes and others AF catches me out  . Still taking the antibiotics and have a foul taste in my mouth but hey nearly half way there on Sunday! Can't wait until May to start trying again.


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Than girls, still no positive ov test so looks like I'm not guna ovulate and still feeling really down bout things, am goin to c consultant on third and am gunna ask if hel up it to 100mg instead of 50 

Amy Congrats Hun xx

Vic hope ur ok him it's a rollercoaster of emotions isn't it, u never know symptoms of af coming can also be pregnancy related fingers crossed xx

Birba hun how u doin? Hope u had lovely time away and u come back to beautiful sunshine! Even better x

Jacqui sorry af has arrived hope your pain goes soon have you got good pain relief? X

Sarliv Thanku for reply good luck for 2ww

Jenna thanks hub yeah speak over wend xx

To everyone else hope ur enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## angel star

Gosh, it was quiet on here yesterday. I suppose nice to see probably because of the beautiful weather or you had better things to do than come on here. 

I hope you are all ok.

Amy, sorry forgot to wish you a   yesterday.  

Take care everyone and enjoy the weather while it lasts.


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

AF turned up for me Thurs night. Was in so much pain Thurs and yesterday. Had a horrible stabbing/throbbing pain on my right side for about 20 minutes on Thurs and couldn't stand up. 
Have a date for my lap and dye - Monday 18th April. Just waiting for him to confirm times etc. 

Poppy - sorry you haven't had a pos OPK yet. Don't give up, it might happen a bit later. If not, I hope they do up it for you.. 

Vic - hope AF doesn't arrive for you!   

Floof x


----------



## poppy 29

Thanks Floofy
Is mr Phillips doing ur op? He will look after you and I hope after your op you will not be in pain I was amazed after my op in feb last year, have u got good pain relief?

I don't think clomid has worked for me this month seeing mr Phillips on Thursday so am gunna ask him to up to 100mg

Shall we arrange to meet up after your op when ul be feeling better

Xx


----------



## floofymad

Hey Poppy,
I'm really hoping he'll work some magic and help! 

I can meet you next week before, or wait until later in the week after?.....

Floof


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies, wow what a beautiful day it is today in Manchester!!! Its so warm,  

Poppy.. i hope you get a positive soon hunni, if not i think it would be a good idea for you to ask for a higher dose, gl with your appointment.  

Floofy.. sorry af turned up hun, you got a appt fast thats brill. Gl with that hope he solves everything for you,  

AFM.. due to test tomorrow!!!! Im so nervous   I dont think we have done it but you never know. I keep getting af pains and have been really grumpy over the last few days so i reckon she will turn up before i even test, but if there is no sign of her in the morning i will be in shock, ha ha. Will update you tomorrow  

Hope you all have a nice day in this beautiful weather, we are going suitcase shopping!! And then out to sit in the sun for a bit and relax. May pop back on here later on, take care everyone


----------



## birba

Hi ladies!
Last day in Italy for me  

Just to say thinking about all of you and will be back tomorrow evening to catch up properly!


----------



## Amy N

Just wanted to give a few hugs!!!!    to floofy, jacqui and those who have had BFNs anf AF....

Good luck to vicnste testing tomorrow!!!! youve done really well not to test!!! ive done 7this week!!!!! keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

AMY xx


----------



## SarLiv

Hi all

sorry to those of you who have had AF turn up and where its been painful.

floofy very glad you have you lap date.

Vic i am seriously impressed you have held out this long to test - well done and my fingers are crossed for you.

AFM 4dpo and grumpy and thats about it - not much else to report!

enjoy the weather everyone!


----------



## jenna201

evening ladies.

vic good luck tomorrow for otd wishing you lots of luck    x

floofy good luck for op hun, glad he had fitted you in so soon x

poppy hello again hun, hope u had a nice bbq even tho it was a little windy x

birba hope u had a nice time in italy hun x

AFM on cycle day 13 tested opk got negative then started bleedin so think i am out this month which i am gutted about, thought m/c was over but started up again  in no pain at all tho so its def not AF x


----------



## angel star

Vicnste - any news?

Jenna, sorry you have started to bleed again. Maybe worth doing your OPK test again in a few days or so or maybe 13 days from now? I know you can't take anymore clomid but you never know  . It's so frustrating what our bodies put us through. 

Floofy, sorry about all the pain you had - must be awful every month  . I used to have horrendous pain before on the pill at 19 and was in bed for 2 days with hot water bottle, dosed up on painkillers and used to vomit and have diarrhoea as well (sorry tmi). I hope your op will ease the pain if not get rid of it. x

Hi to everyone else and have a lovely Sunday. x


----------



## Amy N

good morning,

jenna- im so sorry about the bleeding hunny....you seem to be having a really cr*p time,    

vicnste- Good luck for today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

Angel-Hopully the weather will be lovely!!!! im off shopping to spend some birthday money, got to resist looking in the baby shops!! far to early yet xxxxxx

sarliv- your allowed to be grumpy......i always grumpy on clomid!!!!

birba- hope you have enjoyed your holiday hunny! xxxx

floofy- hope your well hunny. any plans today??

poppy- def ask for the increased dose, i never ovulated on up to 150 mg beford ovarian drilling. after th op i didnt ov on 50. but did on 100mg, iits deff worth a go!!! good luck hunny!!!

Amy xx


----------



## SarLiv

Jenna - it could be an OV bleed?  i had one this month a day before my positive OPK and then nothing.

Vic -   

Amy - is it sinking in yet?!!

hope everyone else has a good sunday.


----------



## Amy N

sarliv- i think it is finally sinking in.... im only 4+2 weeks (even though i got BFP 6 days ago....i was a naughty early tester)... just wanted to get this weekend  over (when AF was due-an luckily she hasnt arrived)!! and the tests are getying stronger. I havent tested the lasdt two days, done enough now!!! il be having an early scan on 28/04 but dont know how much will see at 6 1/2 weeks ive not been able to help myself and have told a few ppl...only parents and sisters and a few very close friends, but theyd have guessed any way!! 

hope your well xxxx


----------



## birty

Amy just saw your BFP news absolutely fantastic hun, congratulations, hope the scan goes well.

Jenna sorry to hear about your bleeding hun, hope you are ok huge hugs to you    

Sarliv - you can be as grumpy as you like when on this treatment, dont worry lol.

vicnste - good luck for today hope fingers crossed   

Birba - hope you had a nice time in italy always a shame when the end comes

Hellto everyone else and hope you are all enjoying this beautiful weather and are well.

AFM - sorry ive not been on this past week has been so hectic with work with 13 hr shifts a day. so just been going to bed. Well after all the probs i had with pain etc and the scan showing it was just down to stupidly large follicles i had a non ovulatory AF but still thought i would go on another cycle of clomid since it appeared to be doing the job with follicles. I didnt do a CD21 blood test as i didnt see the point as i hadnt been ovulating and then today (CD31) AF arrived (normally comes at least CD60 +) so the fact that im having a period near to what should be deemed normal i must have ovulated. What do you think? so although AF has arrived (this early for me) im ecstatic!!!!!! and DH is excited too so gonna go at it like rabbits this month lol and make sure i have CD 21 bloods and pee on sticks like crazy lol. still waiting to hear about appointment with specialist and DH has his "wanky"(his words) clinic at end of month.

take care everyone and speak soon xxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi All,

Been away all week - just trying to catch up with this thread!

Amy - Big congrats to you!  Fantastic news - I hope all goes well with your scan

Jenna - same as SarLiv, I had a random bleed this month about 2 days before I think I ovulated - I've never had that before and it was a strange discharge - more beige than red (sorry tmi).  I've also had nothing since, so don't be disheartened by one small bleed before O - it seems to be one of those things

AFM I think I'm 6dpo, but could be 5 - I had a couple of glasses of wine on Monday, not a lot, but as alcohol does sometimes affect my temps I'm not 100% that isn't the reason for my high temp on Tuesday, but it was still high on Weds so it was definitely one of the 2.  I'm not very optomistic this cycle (hence the irresponsible drinking   ) as, like I said, I've been on a course all week w/o DH, so bd timing is definitely sub-optimal.  That said, if I did O on Monday that was earlier than I was expecting so it could have been far worse (I was expecting weds - friday) and so far no spotting (as I had on first clomid cycle).  Not had any monitoring or taken any progesterone this cycle as it seemed a waste given the dates.  Like I say, I'm not holding out much hope and probably won't test this month (just wait for AF to arrive) so I guess we'll see soon enough.


Baby dust to all xx


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies,

hi angel hun how are you? i am ok today apart from playing a fitness game on my other halfs kinect on xbox last night and fell over and sprained my ankle lol, second time this year on same one so now hobblin around.x

hi amy thanks hun, scan in a few weeks, so exciting, you should be able to see he heartbeat frm 6 weeks hun so an exciting scan for you, glad the test stick is getting darker for you and its totally understanable to tell your closest friends due to the excitment, u enjoy every second of it hun as u deserve it  xx

hi sarliv, can u bleed before you ovulate then? never had this before and never heard of it, hope your ok hun x

birty welcome back hun, long shifts you have been working, no wonder u wanted to go straight to bed, i am glad ur cycle has shortened so much, thats brilliant news and wish you lots of luck when u start trying in a couple of weeks x

suzie thanks hun, seems it might be common then on clomid, i have just never had it, things changed this morning so i am going to test, wishing you lots of luck on your 2ww even tho you feel you have not done enough hun x

AFM well woke up this morning and was barely anythin in my pad and only get a bit of brown when wipe which will be old from last night (sorry if too much info) so i am going to test this afternoon and just see what happens, i had another temp drop which is what i usually get just before ov so fingers crossed it happens this month. thanks ladies for helping put my mind at rest as i know stressing will only delay ov if it is going to happen. hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning Ladies!!  

Hope your all ok!! Wow some of you were awake early this morning!! I only got up half a hour ago   Its such a beautiful day again, we are going for a carvery later on, cant wait! 

Thanks for all your lovely positive messages, i havent tested yet, i dont know if i want to?? My AF hasnt showed up yet so i think i will leave it for today and see if she arrives later ( i think she will) i dont want to test today and spoil the last day of the weekend if its a BFN, what do you think i should do?? 

Amy... im so pleased for you hunni i bet you are so happy!! Make sure you take it easy, relax and have a good 9 months!


----------



## SarLiv

Vic i logged on expecting to see you had tested!!  i dont blame you for waiting though - stay away AF

Jenna - yes when i had my bleed this month i looked it up and midcycle bleeding around OV is very common on and off of clomid - something to do with either the drop in Oestrogen before OV or the actual egg being relased and Taking Charge of Your Fertility book actually says if you have this bleeding you should treat it as a sign you are in your fertile time.  

Suzie - will be interesting to see if the clomid stops the spotting at end of your cycle withough the cyclogest?  but fingers cross it will stop it because you have a surprise BFP

Birty - i think that sounds really positive and i would defintely go for it this month and doing the OPK's if i was you.   at your hubbys "Wanky" clinic!  my husband did two tests and did make me laugh because the first test he missed the pot a bit and did not mention it because he thought it would not matter - durrrr!!

AFM Grumpy mood gone with the sunshine   it will probably return tomorrow and strangely coincide with being at work!


----------



## Amy N

vicnste- things are looking good hunny!!!! id just test   saying that i did test 6 days early!! you must have the patience of a saint!!! wishing you lots of luck for when you do, keep us posted!!!!! 

Amy xx


----------



## birba

Hi my lovelies! Back in UK, what a great weather today! 

Amy hunni I am so pleased for you! Good luck with the scan let us know how you get on!  

Jenna hun thanks I'm back, I had a good time overall even though by the end of it I was sick of people been so happy for her   Sorry this cycle might be out, but maybe your body isn't ready yet? xxx

Vic OMG I cannot believe you have this strength!!!   Hope you had a great day and   AF stays away!!  

SarLiv sorry you're feeling grumpy, get a take away and watch a movie and take your mind off, that might work! xx

Angel how are ya hun? xxx

Floffy sorry you are in pain, let's hope this op sorts you out! xxx

Welcome back birty! very good news indeed on your cycle! xxx

Jane how you feeling today hun?

Jaqui sorry AF turned up  hope you are feeling better today ... xxx

Hi Poppy and everybody else!

AFM headache and temp is up but it could be do to the travelling (2 hours delayed), starting to feel some AF like pains (CD 20 today) don't know what to think, I guess I'll have to wait and see. CD21 blood test tomorrow morning then straight to work. DH still away, we didn't meet today as I was landing he was taking off, we both agreed he needs to change job this is not feasible anymore  

Big hugh everybody I am going to have an early night


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Birba Hun uv come back to great weather, don't worry it will be u celebrating soon, I'm day 20 today and iv been getting symptoms like period is due, unfortunately I haven't had a positive ov test this month so feeling bit down bout it but am seeing consultant on thurs mite ask him to up clomid xx

Vic I def wud of test by now! It's def a good sign af hasn't showed fingers crossed Hun xx

Hello to everyone else hope uv all had a good wend xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hello everyone!!  

Sarliv.. ha ha my grumpy mood went away with the sunshine too, but crappy work tomorrow so will be in a mood defo by then!  

Amy.. iv not usually got the patience of a saint but i think im that shocked the AF hasnt arrived yet im scared to test, ha ha. Will let you know as soon as i do though, how you feeling hunni  

Birba.. glad you arrived back in the UK safely and had a nice holiday. Hope your headache eases off soon hun, and good luck with your blood test tomorrow.

Poppy.. are you feeling any better hunni? i hope you are, try not to get too down and have a good chat with your consultant next week so you can try and sort something out.

AFM.. still no AF yet!! I have been getting slight twinges all day though i dont know how many times iv been to the toilet thinking it was threre ha ha! I think she is on her way but i do hope not will have to wait and see. Me and my DB have decided that if it hasn't arrived by Tuesday il test then, i cant believe i have lasted this long without testing, i think im in shock that its not arrived yet and im too scared to test just yet in case im a day late, i really dont want to see a neg. I will keep you all updated though.

Hope you have all had a nice day in the sun, speak to you all tomorrow, night night


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Vic I'd be goin mad by now! Ha but it's looking good Hun if af due today and it hasn't arrived, let us know how u get on, I want u to do a test am excited for ya! Xx

Back to work tomorro dreading it, still feeling crappy and now my face has erupted in lots of spots great :-(

Nite nite everyone x


----------



## Jane2011

Hi everyone

Just quick one now, vic you are do patient as I'm so excited for you. Come on Tuesday, have got fingers and toes crossed for u. 

Mega busy weekend, will do personals early this week

Went to a baby shower today and I look about 8 months pregnant as so bloated and can't even breathe it in. Imagine my horror when someone I hadn't seen for ages said 'Jane, congratulations I had no idea you were expecting!!!!  Tried to laugh it off - ooh the irony

Night all xxxx


----------



## angel star

Helloooo all.

Jane, how insensitive can people be  . Surprised nobody has said that of me. It must have been tough because you're right you've got to kind of laugh but inside it hurts. 

Vic, still not tested? I think I need some of your willpower  .

Poppy  . Hope this week is better.

Birba, glad you had a good time overall. I'm not sure how you managed to stay sane.  

SarLiv, hope you're ok. 

Jenna, pleased the bleeding stopped - could have been this funny ovulation bleed that all are on about. Sorry about your ankle.  

Suzie, try not to lose hope yet for this cyclev .

Birty, positive vibes for this month. I remember 13 hour shifts and not nice.  

To  everyone else hi and  .

AFM nothing to say. AF due anytime but could be another week  . Pulled my back last night so that hurts and toilet training DS so you can imagine what kind of day I had yesterday  .


----------



## SarLiv

morning all

Jane - thats terrible, i just dont think you should ever comment on someone being pregnant unless you have been told they are pregnant!!!  well done for laughing it off but it must have hurt  

AFM i am bored - 6dpo and no symptom spotting to do because i dont have any at all!  i have no idea if this is a good or a bad thing - i suppose its neither!  i am going to test on Sunday when i will be 12dpo but am totally expecting BFN.  so i just have to get through the week and actually no symptoms is probably a good thing because then at least i wont torture myself thinking its the month!


----------



## birty

morning guys, 

just a quickie, im really confused, no bleeding this morning, really thought i had started AF. had 2 days of spotting (pink and brown) and mixture of pink brown flow yesterday and cervical position is low (Sorry TMI). do i or dont i take clomid tonight? was gonna see if i have any more flow by this evening. was soo excited that i thought i had started.

sorry guys xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!! 

Poppy.. hope you have a good day at work hunni, keep your chin up  

Angel.. hope your AF doesn't show hun! Its not will power iv got im just scared, ha ha. Hope your DS got the hang of toilet training!!  

Sarliv.. try and keep positive hun, you just never know!  

Birty.. If i were you id ring your doc and explain that you havent had a proper AF and see what he would advise in regards to the Clomid. I hope Af doesn't show hun and your preggers!  

AFM.. still no AF today!! Now i am nervous, i just dont want to get too excited as i woke up with AF pains this morning and went to the loo expecting to see it and there was nothing there but i think she is defo on her way, so we will wait and see! My boobies are very sore too and they always are just before i start? 
I see the weather has gone rubbish again and im sat here with my flip flops on, oh well. Iv got quite a busy day at work today so i will get on here as much as i can! xx


----------



## Amy N

Vicnste- OMG!!!! do a test!!!!!!!!!!! i have has AF pains since we found out a week early... so your only actually like 2-days behind me, im still getting cramps on and off, but can just be a sign of things adjusting!!!!! and sore boobs too....thats me!! i normally get that before AF, but can also be a sign of pregnancy... dont know about you but with me when AF was due boobs would alwas stop hurting a day before sh arrived, at this stage i imagine you wouldnt need to use FMU to test either....ive had positives at various times of the day!!....although ive been good and not tested for 3 days....its soo exciting, keeping everyting crossed for you!!!!!   

Birty- id imagine youd need a proper flow to class as day one to start clomid hunny, if in soubt phone your clinicc for advice xxxxxx

Sarliv- keeping everything crosse dfor you hunny, only real symptoms i have had where just like AF symptoms anyway, so guess we'll never actually know until do a test, good luck!!!!!!

HELLO to all othet ladies too xxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Vic - AF will show for me as we had to consciously not ttc this month due to the antibiotics so no disappointment for me. Can't believe you still haven't tested  . I know when I was pg with DS I felt AF was due and sore boobs can be a sign of pregnancy as linked with progesterone levels. Oh, I'm so excited for you and really hope AF doesn't show.   I should be around loads this next week or 2 as won't be going out until DS has the hang of it    .

Birty, as Vic said I'd call your doctor as I don't know what you should do. Why do our bodies do this to us? 

Not as warm here today (yet) but still sunny.


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies, how are we all doing?

So sorry ive not been on here in ages. Works is totally mental at the mo and we are still having internet problems at hom. So annoying  

Amy.....OMG that is fab news im so pleased for you. Congrats chick.

Ive got to go to another meeting now. When I get back I will do personnals hopefully.

Send you all big  

Cxx


----------



## birty

right have rung dr and am waiting for them to call me back although its not my usual dr so dont know how much they will actually be able to help me but we shall see. why are things never easy in life!!!!!!

thanks girlies xxx


----------



## floofymad

Just a quickie as am off out to hospital..

Vic - Test! Test! Test! Test! Test!


----------



## SarLiv

i agree Vic - TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birba

Vic I logged on at work just to see if you had tested or not! *go on and TEST!!!!!!!* 

I'll come back for personals later!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, iv just got the dreaded AF i knew i would, thats why i didn't wanna test!! On to round 3 of Clomid tomorrow!! xx

Sorry to disappoint you all   Im gutted too


----------



## birty

vicnste - sorry AF has arrived big hugs to you    

Dr has called me back and she has said it doesnt sound like a proper AF, so a bit gutted to be honest and i did a pregnancy test just in case and it was BFN. so dont really know what is going on. Dr has said dont take any more tablets until referral has come through from clinic as my body appears to be all over the place. so dont really know if im day 2 or day 32. AAAARRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for that. Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Vic - huge hugs for you, we all know how you feel and the disappointment and are here for you.  lucky cycle number 3 for sure.  

Birty - that sounds so confusing.  i suffered with premenstrual spotting for ages and it drove me round the bend.  when will your appointment be?


----------



## birty

sarliv - dont know when appointment will be, I got referred on 15th March and not heard anything yet so im hoping its not gonna be long. the GP's dont even think i ovulate at all as been on 3 lots of clomid and my progesterone doesnt even get near double figures.  i hate all of this.


----------



## birba

Vic sorry hun, didn't want to pressure you honey, we wanted for you to have a BFP ... Big hugh honey  

Birty, that's strange ... I think you are on day 32, you need to have a full bleed to have day 1. Let us know what happens.... Do you use OPK? Did you have some positive this month or nothing at all?  

AFM I feel dizzy today, I got to lunch time with trembling hands   do you think it's normal....?


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Vic - sorry you got AF hun       We were all rooting for you. Hopefully next time   

Birba - I have been dizzy on clomid before, but not sure about trembling hands?... Hope you're ok  

Birty - sorry AF is playing up for you. Maybe they need to up your dose of clomid?...  

Hi to everyone else. It's raining here today. Been to hospital to full in forms and have swabs for next week's op. 

Floof


----------



## angel star

Vic, I'm sorry too that this month was not to be   . I'm always gutted for the first day or so then don't know how but we all manage to plod into another cycle and start the hoping again. I hope third time lucky for you.


----------



## birba

Floffy I think I was just hungry beyond belief!   I'm OK now, very tired and still hungry actually, been eating a lot this month. Don't think it's Clomid, I'm on day 21 I tend to have side effects on first week I take clomid.

Anyways, had my blood test today, how long do you think I need to wait to have the results and what am I expecting from the results? I.e. what's the optimal progesterone levels for day 21 on a clomid cycle?


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Thanks ladies, what would i do without you lot!!  

I am due to get my bloods done this month on CD21 i have just checked to see when that will be and its on a Sunday? Do i go and get them done on CD19 or CD22 instead as i cant get blood taken on a Sunday?
If anyone can help that would be great xxx

I really hope we get a few BFP's on here soon we all need a good boost! Amy has boosted us with her marvellous news and we need more now, so good luck for everyone testing in the next couple of weeks


----------



## angel star

Vicnste, I get told to do my bloods on peak +7 days (ie day21 for some). But if falls at weekend or bank holiday get them taken on peak+8 or peak +9. Does that help? So if I were you get them done on day 22. xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey
Vic sorry af turned up for u but we both go onto round 3 ur a bit ahead of me, ru on 50mg? I wud get blood test done on day 22 that's what I'm doin this month as cudnt get in docs today xx

Hey Caroline how u doin hun x

Iv been getting migraines which I think is clomid as never had them before, had one at work today just wanted to shut my eyes as lights were making it worse, am getting so
funny pains feel like I may come on but I'm day 21 surely it's too early ?

Enjoy ur evening everyone xx


----------



## floofymad

Birba - optimal progesterone is above 20 to confirm ovulation. Anything bigger than that is good. My docs usually take a week to get them back at most. Sometimes it's less. 

Vic - I would get bloods done on the Monday so it has risen enough. 

Floof  x


----------



## Amy N

vicnste- im so sorry hunny, i really thought this was your month, so sorry if you felt we were ganging up on you to test!!!!!, i really hope and pray its 3rd time lucky for you!!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## birba

thanks floffy hun x

Hope you all have a good evening!

love

B


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

Vic - gutted for you chick - its a horrible feeling when AF arrives but it will happen for us.

Birba - glad you had a good holiday - i was and have been hungry all the time.  I'm good, first day back at work after a week off


SarLiv thanks for your message - i was devastated inside but stayed strong.  Didnt want to have an episode at a happy occasion!

Jenna, hows your ankle - i did the wii personal trainer active 2 and then couldnt walk for days.  Exercise is evil!!

Angel Star - any news??

Poppy - I'm a severe migraine sufferer and clomid triggers the frequency and severity.  Its one of the reasons i had tp switched to tamoxifen

Floof - everything ok?

I've got terrible ov pains at the moment, have been trying to get busy with DH.  I know it sounds daft but are you supposed to leave it every other night or every night during the window of opportunity?? 

xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi everyone!! Hope you have all had a good day!

Im dying of AF pains, im gonna go and get a bath in a min and relax! Cant wait.

I never thought any of you were ganging up on me to test, i know you were all rooting for me, your all such lovely people im lucky to have you all as nobody else understands like you all do. I really appreciate all your support.

Will speak to you all in the morning, nite nite, sweet dreams everyone


----------



## JacquiP

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well?

Vic I am sorry your af arrived. Wishin you all the best with your next lot of clomid. 

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days. Was feeling really rubbish with af. It's now come to an end and I am on cd 5. Started clomid on day 2 and take last tablet tomorrow. 
Not many side effects apart from feeling very emotional and having bad mood swings. My poor fiancé, I have been a grumpy cow. 

Hope you all have a good day and will speak soon. 
Xxx


----------



## floofymad

Morning,


Jane - my FS said every other day. Better for spermies and more than enough to cover yourself  

Grrr, woke up this morning around 7 after a terrible restless sleep. DH is at work and has just emailed to say his dad and stepmum have changed the weekend they're coming up to this coming one.   Sorry to sound awful, but they treat our house like a hotel and can't arrange anything nice to do at all. Oh, and let's not forget BMS will be almost entirely out of the question!   

Floof


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies, how are we all this morning?  

Bright and sunny here this morning but really chilly!!

Got a quite spell so I thought I would jump on here quick.  

Who saw One Born last night? How fab was that. How quick did that lady have her 5th!!! Was that the last in the series? I hop  not I love it  

Im in my dreaded 2WW. I am due on next Wednesday. I have finished all 3 rounds of clomid now. Im not due back to the hospital until May. Seems so long away. Im having a bit of a run in with the hospital at the mo. I had to changed my original appointment that was on the 6/5 to the 13/5. Work have now put me on a weeks course in London so I now can't make the 13/5. The hospital are saying that they cannot give me another appointment as there is a 2 cancel policy!!! When was that introduced Thats new on me!!! So they said that I would be discharged and refereed back to my GP. This would mean that I have to start the long road again and I can't really afford to do that. I have been trying to phone the hospital this morning as I have to speak to someone in charge now as im not excepting that at all but no answer!!!   

Sorry for the rant. Im furious and quite upset about it   Bloody people!!

Floof...How annoying for you. Just jump on him anyway and make lots of noise!!!  

JacquiP...Sorry to hear you had a bad AF. Mine was bad this month. Wether that was due to the build up of clomid in my system? What time of day do you take your clomid? I took mine at night as they say it helps to sleep the side effects off.

Vic...So sorry that you got your AF and that you are having horrible pains. Fingers crossed for you next month Hun. 3rd time lucky    

Jane2011....How hows things with you?

Birba...Hi chick. How have you been?

Amy N.... How are things going hun? How are you feeling. Im so excited for you.

Poppy29...Im good hun. how are things with you?

Angel Star...Hi lovely how are things with you? Have you finished the antibiotics?

SarLiv...Hey hun hows you?

Birty...Hi chick hows things with you?

A big hello to anyone ive missed.

Sending you all big   and loads of   thoughts and 

Cxx


----------



## angel star

Caroline, that is awful about the 2 cancel policy, I have never heard such a thing - at least you are phoning to try to rearrange and just not turning up! I would ask to put in a formal complaint and maybe speak to the PALS department? You'd think they would have plenty of people who would be grateful to swap and have an earlier appointment wouldn't you  . I hope you get this sorted  .   for your 2ww. In answer to your question no, still another 8 days of the antibiotics!

Floofy, know how you feel. I try to plan my life around BMS and avoid if at all possible going away or anyone staying. I would maybe have said that it was not suitable for you as you were busy, they need not know why  . But I'm the biggest wimp and maybe not  . Blinking families hey?  

Jacqui, all the best for this cycle. Really hoping it's the one   .

Vicnste, hope the AF pains are not as bad today.   

Jane, no news here, just plodding on and waiting to start the clomid again in May. Good luck with all your activity. I have been led to believe that every other day is best especially if some male factor issues. That's coming from someone who over did it one month and wondered if I blew my chances - got carried away  .

Poppy, hope you are migraine free today  .

Oh I do hope that there are some more BFP soon (won't be from me anyway  ).   and   to all if us that we will all have our BFP this year. xx


----------



## SarLiv

Caroline thats a nightmare about your appointment - could you ring back and see if you can speak to someone else and then i would pull out all the stops and cry down the phone - its so cruel of them to say you have to go back to GP.

Floofy - sorry about the outlaws decending on you!

Hey to everyone else hope you are all ok?

AFM - still no symptoms at all and i am 7dpo - im assuming its definitely BFN and next cycle is my last clomid cycle and then consultant thinks we should just go to IVF.  im so sick of this, i am dreading next cycle and the whole pressure to BMS at the right times (we have been doing it for 18m and i am just so fed up) i just want my life back and to not have to worry about TTC about the fact my son will be an only child and how crap i am that i cannot give him a brother or sister when all of his friends have siblings. last week he asked me "mummy do you have a baby in your tummy" and i felt so sad saying no.  the blow was softened by the fact he then said "i do and its going to pop out soon and its a big fat baby catapillar!"  

im so sorry to rant i guess i need to get it out and i am also so sorry to moan when lost of you are TTC for number 1 and must think i am moaning about nothing when i am TTC for number 2 - i just feel so guilty for my son.


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies

lovely and sunny here but blimmin cold 

Poppy so excited that u finally got your smiley face   have fun with the bms and just do what feels right for you hun and hopefully u will catch your egg and get a BFP in 2 weeks time    xxxx

jane hey hun, ankle isnt too bad today, a little swollen but can still hobble about, i always end up hurting myself but i am trying so hard to lose some weight as i am just getting bigger and bigger and its not healthy, i know its from the clomid as happened in my first 6 month cycle of it as i had a 3 month break and it all just fell off but i wanna feel nice and sexy for other half and i just dont at the moment so gonna keep persiting with the xbox and the diet and just hope it dont mess with my hormones or anythin and interfer with ttc. how are you doing hun? have ov pains died down a bit? fingers crossed this is your month and with regards to bms i think we are all different, i do it lots in fertile time but i am lucky that my other half dont mind, we just try and spice things up so that it dont become a chore, i have heard every other night is good for sperm quality tho so go with what you feel is best for you hun xx

vicnste i am so sorry AF came for you darlin, i was so hopeful that this was your month, hopefully you will be 3rd time lucky hun x

caroline good luck in your 2ww hunny i hope it is the one for you, i would def call the hospital and kick up a fuss, how can they discharge you for something that is out of your control i have never heard such a thing as a 2 cancel policy,if it gets too bad then i would contact your local PALS office hun which ur hospital will have on there website and explain all to them and say you wish to make a complaint, that always gets them rattled xx

floofy i would still have bms, its your house darlin and u shouldnt miss out this month just because they are there, i am sure you hubby can think of a few ways to keep u quiet during it  xx

birba hey hunny, i always get my day 21 blood results the next day, as the blood is done on that day so ur gp should be emailed the results the same day if not the next morning so give ur gp a call and see if they have them this afternoon, hope they are good results hun xx

Angel how are you doing hun?xx

Afm still been doing the ov sticks but no pos as of yet so think i might just have to leave this cycle as its been pretty messed up with the 2 week bleed, its finally all stopped so was able to have bms last night just in case i ov in the next couple of days, on day 16 today and have ov'd on day 14 and 15 the 2 previous cycles so i am just hoping it might be delayed a bit if not then may is gonna be the one for me   hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning everyone! 

Jacqui.. hi hun glad your AF has gone and i hope your side effect disappear soon too!! They are awful i feel sorry for our partners too ha ha. Good luck with all your   soon hun x

Floofy.. sorry your having a bad day hun, i know what you mean about in laws they can be very annoying sometimes!! If i were you id take your fella for a midnight drive, park up somewhere and have some naughty BMS!! ha ha

Caroline.. yeah i watched One Born last night, i was a bit disappointed though as it was a repeat from the other series! Naughty channel 4!! Im so angry at your hospital   I cannot believe the way they are going on who the hell do they think they are! Iv never heard of anything like that before they are taking the p**s. I really hope you get it sorted hun, and i would defo complain. Let us know how you go on  

Angel.. how you doing today hunni?

Sarliv.. you can moan all you like on here that why us lot are here   . Im sure you will have number 2 soon hu just try and stay positive  

Jenna.. its good that you had BMS anyway hun, hopefully like you say its just delayed, iv got everything crossed for you!

AFM.. I am so tired, i hardly got any sleep last night because of AF pains they have not been this bad in a long time, I am not a happy bunny! I have had to come into work as well as we are already short staffed! ARGGGHHHHHHHHHH   
Im on CD2 now so took my 1st Clomid this morning another 4 to go and then they are all gone and im back at hospital on 23rd May, hopefully i wont have to go though and il be 3rd time lucky this time round in conceiving!? 
Quite busy at work today so will get on here as much as possible, have a good day everyone! xx


----------



## birba

Morning ladies!

Jenna thanks hun, my cons is ever so slow i'll give his secretary a ring at lunch time! Don't worry for this month hun I think your body needs to recover!

Poppy glad you had a smiley face (must have lost this post, I read Jenna's   ) great stuff!

Vic how's your pain today hun? Hope it's getting a bit better....

SarLiv, you're not cr*p honey! It's not your fault!! Don't bring yourself down like this 

Angel how are you feeling today?

Caroline, nver heard of that before ...  

Floffy that's your house, out your foot down and get busy with BMS anyway!!!

Jane thanks hun hope you had a good time too!

Hi Jaqui, hope you feel better soon....  

Amy how's it going?? How are you feeling? 

AFM still creamy CM (Is it a good sign?), bbs a bit bigger but NOT sore (which is a first), hungry and sleepy all the time. Have some AF type symptoms ... 6 days to go for OTD.... 

Have a good day everybody - sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## blondieleeds

Morning All

I have been for my scan today as I am on cd 12, and its my first cycle with clomid 50mg. 
There was absolutely nothing, no follicle am gutted. I am back in on Friday for another scan. 
The one thing the radiographer said was that I had some endrometrim lining building up in my uterus. 

Can anyone give me some hope please. 
Feeling very sad at the moment.  

xxx


----------



## angel star

SarLiv, know how exactly how you feel about a sibling for your DS     . Don't beat yourself up about it, it sounds like your DS is lovely.  I'm lucky that my DS doesn't really care or notice other babies - probably because he likes all the attention   or I avoid regularly meeting up with friends who have got number 2   . We need to stay positive and I'm sure it will happen.

Thanks Jenna and Birba for asking how I am  . I'm fine and nothing exciting happening in the TTC department  .

Birba, fingers crossed  .

Blondieleeds  . Hopefully they will see something on Friday. If not maybe you could discuss increasing the dose for the next cycle. I started on 50mg for 3 days, then increased to 50mg for 5 days and have had 2 cycles of 100mg for 5 days but when ready to go again will have 100mg for 3 days. So there is room to tweak the dose until you hopefully respond.


----------



## LovesChoc

Vic...I must of missed that one as I hadn't seen it before. Gave me hope as Joy was 40 and had had IVF for 5 years to concieve her first. That was naughty of them then. I will miss it. I wonder if it will come back? Sorry to hear your felling under the weather. 3rd time lucky I feel sure hun   

Angel Star, Jenna201, Birba, SarLiv......Thanks for the advice. Ive never heard of it before like you guys. So stupid. I am phoning to rearrange and not cancel full stop. Its not as if its a routine appointment. This is a crunch time appointment. I will find out what next for me and also my results of my day 21 bloods. I think I will call PALS if I can't rearrange   I really can't face having to start from scratch. Its taken me 8 years to get to this point. So cross and upset right now and I still can't get through. I have been trying since 8.45am  

BlonsdieLeeds....Im sorry to hear that hun. Fingers crossed the by Friday a follie has appeared for you. Try and keep you chinup I know its hard. Sending you a big  


Cxx


----------



## Rosey78

Hello All,
Sorry quick post having mad week.
Caroline have you actually spoken to your consultants secretary directly to explain??  I work in a hospital and it may be that you are just getting through to the booking department who are about as much use as a chocolate teapot.  I would always go straight to the secretary through the hospital switchboard and never ring the booking /rescheduling number  xxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hey all,

Been outside painting the fence. It's freezing out there! 

Caroline - sorry you're being treated like that honey. Hope you get through and stress how important it is you see someone.  

Blondie - hopefully Friday's scan will be better, or they up the dose for you  

Birba - good signs honey!    

Vic - sorry your AF pains are so bad. My guess would be that it's the clomid and maybe your endo. It did the same for me, so I've come off it.  

Jenna - hopefully Ov is just delayed for you   

Sarliv - don't apologise for feeling down. We all understand.   I know how you feel about doing the same thing every month for so long and getting nowhere. It sucks!   

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## floofymad

Oh and almost forgot,

Consultant texted me the operation procedure codes and has included the words 'Hysteroscopy' and 'Ureteric stents'  Now I'm scared. Anyone know what they are?!


----------



## Amy N

Hey ladies,

Floofy- a Hysteroscopy is just a camera into the uterus to have a look around inside,  not sure about the other..have you googled it??

Birba- im ok... just a bit tired at the mo, but only to be expected, thanks for asking after me hun, hope you all dont mind me hanging around here xx

XXXXX


----------



## SarLiv

Thanks for the support girls - you know what its like it just seems that this whole saga will go on forever and the thought of yet another month and then the whole IVF process it fills me with dread. BUT i must stay positive - i have 6 more days of the 2WW yet to go so i have to be positive!

Floofy - i had a hysteroscopy with my lap on November - it enables them to see inside  the uterus too to see if there are any polyps etc

Ureteric Stent - no idea!  is it just another way of him saying they will be cutting away anything they find and thats the tool!?


----------



## birba

SarLiv hun we are exactly at the same point, 6 days to go to test, 2nd round of Clomid! come on let's get our BFP!!!!!!!!!!!

Amy, are you kidding You are our inspiration you MUST stay on here!!!!  

Floffy don't be scared, you'll be sleeping and you won't remember, think that it's the first step for recovery (that's how I saw my surgery)  

Blondie welcome, sorry for your scan, I think that they need to increase the dosage too.

Rosey how are you hun?

AFM I have joined a gym!!! oooohhhhh!  It's the work one and it's very handy, first session today and Yoga tomorrow! Topped up with acupuncture and reflexology in the evening, that should do the trick! (At least to feel more calm!!!!!)


----------



## LovesChoc

Finally got through. Spoke to a different receptionist who was lovely. She changed my appointment straight away. No mention of the 2 cancellation rule or anything. Im going on the 27/5 and she said she would pop a confimation letter in the post to me. As simply as that. What a relief  

So thanks to that   yesterday. Ive had a stressfull and upsetting time. She must of been having a bad day. Would love to find out who she was a give her a piece of my mind  

Amy N...Don't even think about it. We want you to stay on here. Like Birba said you are an inspiration and you have given us hope. Glad your doing ok. Have been meaning to ask, what mg of clomid were you taking?

Rosey78...Thanks for the advise. If that ever happens to me again I will do just that and speak to my consultants secretary direct.

Floof...Thanks hun. When is you op?

SarLiv...Try not to get down chick. I know its hard but it will be so worth it when you will be holding a little baby in your arms. Keep   Sending you a big  

Birba...Good for you joining the gym. Yoga sounds fab. I would love to do that but don't know of anywhere where I live that does it after work times. I have reflexology and thats great. Got my next session on Monday 18th. Can't wait.

Cxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Caroline - my op is next Monday. 

I googled the uretetic stents and it seems to be something put into my ureter to prevent or treat obstruction of the urine flow from kidney   No idea what my consultant is up to?!  Really don't want something put up that hole!       

Floof x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey all

Floofy don't worry I had it done under mr Phillips they insert a tube into ur urethal tubes where ur we comes down, don't worry hun ur in good hands xx

Caroline glad u got sorted, some people just don't realise that they can upset u for whole day with their attitude x

Jenna Hun Congrats on positive this is ur month xx

Hey Birba hun I haven't posted yet as haven't had chance! I'm day 22 today and got my first ever smiley face yesterday, I dont know if it's a good or bad thing, is it bad to ovulate late? 

Speak soon xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi everyone, 

Glad to hear you are all ok, there has been quite a bit of positivity on here today! I will catch up with you all later on, iv only got 10 mins left at work so need to finish off a few things! 

Thinking of you all, speak to you later on!!

Poppy.. congrats on your smiley face babes  

Bye for now x


----------



## floofymad

Ugh, a tube into my wee tube   Didn't have one last time, well unless they took it out before I knew?!  

Oh am getting scared.   I'll have to lay there on the table saying 'this is all in the name of a baby' over and over again or I'll freak out. 

Poppy - not sure if it's bad to ovulate late or not, but I have heard that clomid does that to you. Good luck    
I'm free this Thurs if you wanna meet, or can meet later next week?

Floof


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Caroline - I glad you managed to get it sorted in the end, I had a similar experience with my rheumy appts as I had to cancel due to being too ill. I'd give plenty of notice if my appt was on the Friday that week and if by Tuesday I was still really poorly I'd call and let them know. The booking woman said our hospital have a three cancellation policy and then your out. So the only thing I can do now is pay to see the guy privately which isn't all that bad as his appointments are relatively cheap. 


I hope everyone else is ok and having fun in the hot weather. Hope to see a lot more BFP's in the near distant future. 

I had my op a few weeks ago and was hoping that the next cycle I have I'd be taking clomid, sounds pretty straight forward. But they've left some clomid between my front and back passage, everytime wind tries to escape down there I actually scream in pain, so not entirely sure I'm going to manage BMS. I'm a bit doped up on morphine at the moment but the pain is still really severe. Will have to play it by ear. 


Have any of you tried using the psychics on ebay to see if they can give you a prediction? I wasn't sure if they'd tell the truth so I paid for 2 and they both reckon a little girl, they just differ on dates, one says the beginning of next year, the other says the end of next year, they both said they saw a prem birth but no long lasting health complications. Seems a bit odd that they'd agree on the same thing. If you want any info I can give you a link, I think one of them was only several £. 


xxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Floofy don't worry they don't leave the tube in, honest u will be fine tell mr Phillips any of ur fears u have and he will reassure u, after my op I had no pain it was so good to be painfree my first period in 5 years after my op was painfree, can't do this Thursday but cud do week after I'm off work how's jenny fixed? X


----------



## birba

Caroline excellent news! Glad you have sorted this! Now relax a bit you deserve it  

Floffy hun don't worry, assuming is under general anesteshia right? You won't feel a thing xxx

MrsM. I was in a lot of pain after my surgery, wind trapped is defo one of the worse post-op symptoms.... big hugh to you and just listen to your body xxx

Poppy thanks for clarifying thought I was going mad   I think you have to see the positive side, you are ovulating!!!! Clomid is working!  

Gym was good, the personal trainer was sooo sweet, I told him I was TTC he said as soon as it happens he will change my program to tailor for each trimester 

TOmorrow bring on Yoga and acupuncture&reflexology, it's going to be a long day but I'm sure it will be worth it!

Very tired now, it's only 8pm and I want to go to bed!!!!


----------



## floofymad

poppy 29 said:


> Hey
> 
> Floofy don't worry they don't leave the tube in, honest u will be fine tell mr Phillips any of ur fears u have and he will reassure u, after my op I had no pain it was so good to be painfree my first period in 5 years after my op was painfree, can't do this Thursday but cud do week after I'm off work how's jenny fixed? X


Hey,
You off work all week?... Could meet you during day later in the week then? I'll mail Jenni x

Floof x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MrsMaguire.. i would love it if you could send me the link for one of the psychics i love things like that! x


----------



## SuzieW

Hello ladies

Please excuse any awful typing as I'm attempting for the first time to post from my BlackBerry which clearly wasn't designed for this purpose.

I'm feeling blue and needed some understanding ears. I got a dreaded scan pic text this evening from my best friend.  She doesn't know our situation - we've been pretty private about it and my friend and I don't talk as much as we used too.  Still, I want to be happy for her but I just don't feel like I can fake it right now; however no doubt shell be wondering why I haven't replied to her text over the moon.  It will be her 2nd baby and part of the reason we don't speak as much as we used to is because I've backed off as I find it too hard when the conversation will invariably revert to her talking out how great it is being a mum, and I can't bring myself to reengage knowing its only going to be worse from now on.

I really don't want to be forced to tell her as, aside from me not wanting the pity that that will cause, I don't want to pee on her bonfire, but I also know if I do nothing ill just seem like a beach.

I'm not looking for answers, but I just wanted to share where I know my feelings right now will be understood.

Afm my temps continue their steady decline towards af - 4 consecutive drops now from 36.9 to 36.53 this morning - almost at coverline  

Hope others are having a better time xx


----------



## Jane2011

Caroline - glad u got it sorted

Amy, please stay on here. It gives us hope and I'm looking forward to hearing your progress

Floof, keep positive, the sooner it's done, the sooner your body can recover  

Blondie, welcome to the board - we're all going though it so any questions just ask

Jenna, I can empathise totally. My body is changing all the time and I hate it. I'm trying to increase the activity I do. Weight isn't important in the grand scheme of things but it's hard to feel sexy when you dont feel great about yourself. Just stick at what you are doing and we will get there in the end!

Suzie, we've all prob got friends or family who have news like this and whilst it's lovely for them, it can be hard to hear. However, we can't change other people, only our reactions to them. The grass is not always greener but whilst she'll be up all night with a baby, you're getting sleep. All my friends with children say they would love to have the freedom I have as they can't drop things to have an impromptu weekend away. I'd love to have children but trying to focus on the positives, I'm getting bits done in the house that I won't have the money to do when I have children, I'm enjoying weekends away with my hubby and friends. Wishing you big hugs,  we'll all get there - we're doing a marathon not a sprint.  

Birba , good on you for getting a trainer, they push you harder than you'd ever push yourself

Night to all the other ladies, keep at it

Just remember Joy from one born - she had 5 goes of IVF

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Morning everyone
Sorry iv been such a bad ff lately. I have been manic at work and evenings spent on uni assignment. I do come on everyday and stalk u all tho lol.
Hope all of you are ok and had good weekend in the sunshine. Looks chilly this morning.
Gona struggle with personals as on phone so its diff to scroll thro and look at posts.
All of u waiting to test-praying its ur month.........what a lovely christmas pressie.
Those waiting to ovulate......hoping that eggie is getting big and ripe.
Those just about to ovulate....happy baby dancing.
Anyone having a break at moment hope u are enjoying the stress free time of thinking about procreating lol
Those of u with troublesome friends.....be strong .We will get there in the end.
Afm due to test on Monday..........this week is draaaggiiinnnggg!!
love, baby dust and sticky vibes to all Xxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Good morning - the sun has gone .

Jane, love your analogy that we're doing the marathon and not the sprint  .

Suzie   to you. We all know how you feel. I have been like that with so many people and find I almost choke trying to force congratulations out then feel awful for feeling like that  . 

Birba, enjoy your busy day  

MrsMaguire, sorry about the pain you're still having  . Hope it goes in time for BMS.

Floofy, try not to be scared and say something if you are worried. I felt like that when I had ICSI that all my dignity had gone - the embarrassment of it all. But honestly the surgical team are used to people being anxious and will respect you. I hope it all goes well.   

Yey, poppy you got a smiley face  . I can't remember that late ovulation can be bad only late implantation can sometimes be a factor in increase risk of m/c. I had my peak day on day 20 for the last 2 cycles off clomid and had a 33 day cycle last month and on CD30 today. Just monitor your luteal phase (but   AF does not arrive  ). If around 14 days probably ok.  

Caroline, so pleased all is sorted. How dreadful you were put through that. Some people just don't understand the vulnerability of our situation  .

SarLiv, Jenna, Jen, Rosey, Vicnste, blondieleeds and Amy hello and   to you. Sorry if I forgot anyone. xx


----------



## Rosey78

Ps Id like psychic info too please xxxxx


----------



## SarLiv

morning 

wow so many posts yesterday afternoon and evening - took me ages to catch up!

Birba and Rosie are we at about the same stage - 8dpo today?

Suzie - hope it helped to get your feelings out on here, i know it helps me when I am having a down day and as others have said we can all relate to how it feels to see the dreaded scan texts or ******** announcements!

Floofy - honestly dont worry about your op in terms of dignity - when i had my lap etc done i was thinking it was all fine as my consultant is a lady in her 40's.  i was just waiting for the General to go in and then the other consutlant came along and said he would be assisting and he was a young good looking man in his 30's - i was mortified as i knew i had to have the hyteroscopy (camera up my wossit!!!))  to be fair when i came round i didnt care and now i find it really funny!!  sounds like your consultant is great and you will have your answers soon and a BFP!

Caroline glad your appointment was changed

Poppy - excellent on the OPK and i have been told your luteal phase does not change (1st half of cycle can change and you can ov on different days but second part will consistently be the same) so if you have ovulated on day 14 for example one month and not had AF for 14 days, then hopefully you should have 14 days from now before AF is due.  i dont know what your Luteal Phase has been historically but hopefully that makes sense?

AFM 8 dpo today - had some cramps last night and i keep getting shooting pains in my boobs but otherwise thats it and i dont think those are pg signs so im still preparing myself for BFN

Jane. Vic, Angel, Birty, Mrs M, Amy - hope you are all well!  and anyone else i I have missed too!!


----------



## floofymad

Hi all, 

Suzie - we all know how you feel.   one of my 'best' friends asked me to go for a drink and then told me, just as I was about to leave, then turning to me and going 'I know it's hard for you'  I got home and sent her a text saying I was happy for her. Then I've kept my distant mainly.  

Rosey and Sarliv - good luck for testing next week!  

Hi Angel - are you ok?  

MrsM - Thinking of you and hoping you're not in too much pain  

Jane - thanks for your positivity hun     

Hi to everyone else  

AFM, today I'm going to work on my reports for school (sad I know) but I like to get ahead of myself, not behind! Once I've got my work out of the way, I can relax! 
I'm reading a fab book called 'Inconceivable' by Julie Inchinova (sp?) about a 42 year old woman who was told her FSH was 42 and she'd never have her 2nd child. I'm half way through at the moment, and she's taking everything into her own hands. 

Talk later x


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies, How your all doing ok?

Floof....Good luck with your op hun. Will be thinking about you.

Poppy29...Thanks chick. I know they don't. Was such a stressfull 24hrs. Sorted in the end though. Thanks god. Thats such good news that you got a simile face   Don't really know if its good or bad to Ov late. I wouldn't of thought it would make a difference.

Vic....Hope your doing ok today hun and your AF pains have got easier for you.

MrsMcguire...Thank you. It was stressfull as I dreaded being discharged and refereed back to my drs to start the long process again. Sorry it wasn't so easy for you hun. I had never heard of that stupid policy. If your ill your ill. I wasn't even cancelling I was re arranging!! Never mind all sorted now. Glad your able to see you guy privately. Would love that link to.

Birba...Thank you. It was stressfull and I heaved a sigh of relief when the lovely lady changed it for me yesterday. I slept like a log last night as the night before I was so worried.

SuzieW...I know what you mean hun. Im surrounded by pregnant ladies at the mo. There is at least 5 at work and 2 of my friends are preggers, one told me on sat that she was 11 weeks. She had been trying for 13 mths though. It is very hard, but I think it might be a good idea to tell her. At least then she will understand. At the mo she prob thinks she has done something wrong. But then its up to you chick. You know how your feeling. Sending you a  

Jane2011...Thank you. Such a relief.

Rosey78...Hi hun. Glad your ok if a little manic. Sending you   that it is all of our year this year  

Angel Star...Thank you. They don't your right about that. I was so stressed out about it.

To all of you that I have missed.....HELLO.

Sending you all big   and loads of  

Cxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Sarliv...Thank you. Im so gald I got it sorted. Such a relief. That book sounds really good. I will look out for that.

Cxx


----------



## Rosey78

Sarliv im actually 11dpo today but being strong. Af due Sun so will test Mon if she not arrived. Had some odd pains on Sat-ovary type on and off most of day, then on Sun masdive temp drop way below coverline which shot straight back up on Mon. Still up this am to 37.1 and on day 10 last month it had dropped back to 36.8 and stayed there till af. Its only 2nd month temping but praying it was implantation dip on Sunday. No other symptoms infact boobs only got sore yesterday really and normally they sore straight after ovulation. Its my nipples that are more sore at moment too......sorry tmi lol. 
Day 21 prog was 32.5-last month it was 60 something. My oestradoil wad also higher this month at 801 but not really sure of the significance of this as just get bloods dpne where i work as not under consultant only gp. If any of u know bout oestradiol levels and there relavance do let me know......also 32.5 is on lower side od dat 21prog isnt it
Sorry bout spelling but on phone
oh andsomething to make u all smile re cameras and orrifices.......when i had my lap years ago it was done in thr hospital i used to work. On mornibg of op i went into theatre and the anaesatist putting me under was the one i worked closely with as he did all the ops on the kids ward. Anyway all was fine until he mentioned the pain relief suppositry he would use once i was under. Every time i saw him after that all i could think about was fact he'd had his finger up my **** lol xxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Rosey, I have oestradiol levels taken when on clomid. My clinic like them to be between 400-800 and I think the significance of them is the quality of ovulation, so sounds like you're bang on. When not taking clomid and I've had them done they've always been in the 300's. Last time on 5 days of 100mg they were over a 1000 so that's why I'm going to reduce dose to 100mg for 3 days. Perhaps the progesterone is a little on the low side but GP's will day it is fine as anything above 30 indicates ovulation - they forget that we need to sustain a pregnancy  . If I were you if you test positive see if you can get some progesterone support for the first 12 weeks.  

I don't chart temp so haven't a clue about significance - sorry.

You made me laugh about seeing the anaesthetist  . I would have been just the same. Sure he wasn't in the least bit bothered.


----------



## birba

Morning ladies!

SarLiv yes 8 DPO today, I have some twinges and AF symptoms.... but hye you never know!

Suzie hun, I know how u feel, I have my sister pregnant! She only tried twice and my world collapsed, she's 4 years younger and I adore her, it's so difficult but I have come to terms with that and I am going to be an auntie, always try to look at the positive ......... stay strong hun  

Caroline glad you had a good night sleep, long overdue!  xxx

Floffy don't worry hun it's their job! xxx

AFM started to feel I went to the gym yesterday lol I am so out of shape, before my surgery I used to run for an hour, yesterday I barely did 20 minuted on the treadmill!  

Some AF pain today, bbs started to be a bit sore but nothing major....

Looking forward to yoga and reflexology tonight

Talk later lovelies

xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Thanks Angel. Thought same about prog if positive on Monday.......will demand the support given miscarriage last yr am sure it should be fine. Have been looking on net and it seems that 30 above is what they like to see and some folk dp get preggers on lower number but would want to air on side of caution. What do ur clinic like to see ur prog level at?? Wonder if dose should be increased but it was in 60s last month which was 1st month and wudnt want to over stimulate esp as not being monitored xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!! 

Where has the sun gone!!   Back to the dull miserable weather!! Hope you are all ok anyhow...

Suzie.. sorry your feeling so low its always hard when close ones are preg / have kids. Try and stay positive and im sure it will be your turn soon  

Rosey.. ha ha well at least when you are stalking us you are catching up at the same time   Good luck with testing on Monday hun   sending you lots of   and  

Sarliv.. pains can be a good sign. Implantation? Sore boobs can  be a goo sign too, so stay positive and dont lose hope babes  

Floofy.. good luck with all your school reports! 

Caroline.. glad you slept well hun   Im so pleased you have managed to sort out your hosp appt without anymore problems! Im keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you that you get a BFP next week  

Birba.. they could be good symptoms stay positive   Have fun at yoga and reflexology tonight!! 

AFM.. on CD3 now took 2nd Clomid tab this morning, only 3 more left now! No side effects at all which is good, and my AF pains have died down a bit now too, thank god   Im just waiting to ov now and have loads of BMS in a weeks time!! hee hee.

Sorry if i have missed anyone, im quite busy at work, but I do hope you are all well xx


----------



## floofymad

Aarrggghh Rosey, all I can think about now, is whether someone's gunna have their finger up my behind! lol.


----------



## birba

guys I need you: I did a test cut off 5miu and there is very very very faint line..............


----------



## Rosey78

Wwwwooooo-hooooooo Birba thats great. A lines a line xxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Ps Floof ul be asleep so none the wiser lol xxxxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Birba seriously?!!! OMG im feeling so excited for you!  i didnt even know they did tests that sensitive!


----------



## SarLiv

ps Rosie i love your story glad someone else had some lap shame and Floof you wont care honestly!


----------



## Rosey78

Neither did I,  tempted to go buy one lol xx


----------



## birba

sorry 10 miu - my heart is going so fast right now......... don't know what to do, shall I re-test I have CB digital but suspect is too early for that..........


----------



## Rosey78

Lol i prob wud if u have it to hand. How many dpo are u Xx


----------



## birba

Rosey only 8!!


----------



## Rosey78

Oohhh how exciting-maybe i will be 3rd time lucky. So tempted to test but have promised dh i wont xxx


----------



## floofymad

Wu hoo Birb! 

I'd personally wait until tomorrow and maybe use a Superdrug or FRER?.....


----------



## Rosey78

Whats frer?? Xx


----------



## SarLiv

Birba i dont know if it would show on the digital yet and maybe not as its not first wee of the day!  do you have any more of the 10miu?  if not what about getting a cheapo from Tesco or Sainsburies as i think they are 10miu

is the there clear but faint?  i think its defo a BFP if it is!


----------



## SarLiv

FRER is First REsponse Early test one


----------



## floofymad

Digis are at least 25miu if not 50miu so I wouldn't do one for a while. Superdrug have a good reputation and think they're 10miu.


----------



## birba

SarLiv I have another 9 of the 10miu (bought pre-seed online and they gave them complimentary!) 

Yes it's very faint, don't know how to described, and it was the second wee of the morning too....

Don't know what to expect, going to do another one....... I'll keep u posted!

Thanks Floffy won't use clearblue as yet

Blow me some bubbles for luck!!!


----------



## SarLiv

I would just wait a few hours then and do another 10miu test - but then i have not patience at all!

Good Luck!


----------



## birba

well couldn't wait, another faint line, I'll try to upload it to make sure you can see it and it's not me......

ehm don't know how to upload!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Oooo Birba.. thats great news hunni!! I reckon it is a defo BFP!! wooohooo


----------



## Amy N

Birba. Yay! I too got bfp at 8 dpo with the 10miu tests off the internet. It was very faint but did continue to get darker, also got a positive on first response on 9dpo, so its looking good for you too! Its starting to feel real for me now.. Keep me posted! Feel free to pm me if anything you want to ask!


----------



## birba

clear blue digital confirmed pregnant 1-2 weeks

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Amy hunni, still in shock, cannot believe it...... I'll ask away for sure!!


----------



## LovesChoc

Woohoooo Birba im so please for you hun. Such great news and more hope for all us ladies.  

Im due on week today so im very twitchy. I prey that I am too.  

Cxx


----------



## Hayleberry

Congratulations!! Fab news xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Ment to ask. What test have you used other then the Clearblue? Was it the superdrug own?

Cxx


----------



## Jane2011

Wow Birba, that's fab news 

I've just been asked on ** if I'm pregnant- these hormones are def make me look like I am and I'm defo not!!!!


----------



## birba

thanks for your support my lovelies, doesn't feel real yet but clearblue was my third (4th wee of the morning I think cut off is 25miu and I'm only 8DPO)! I used "One-step pregnancy strip" cut off 10 miu came complimentary off an online store where I bought pre-seed, they gave me 10 tests! 

Then I had clearblue digital that hubby bought me to stock up! 

I'm so excited, so much for "low sperm count,  low AHM highly unlikely you will conceive naturally" Well we proved them wrong!

And what I visualised happened: Hubby not to do second sperm test as my pregnancy confirmed before! 


Just rang my consultant waiting for him to call me back, suspect I need to call GP too? 

Please can I stay on this board too? I couldn't have arrived sane without you all!  

PLease stick little bean mummy loves you already


----------



## Rosey78

Oh wow how fantastic. So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Birba

You must stay on this board along with Amy. we need to hear how things are going so we can prepare ourselves

So thrilled for you xxxx


----------



## birba

aaaww bless you Jane, thanks!


----------



## SuzieW

Hi

Thanks everyone who came to my pity party - it really helped to know you get how I was feeling. The party is over now - still not decided what I'm going to do (ie tell her or put on a brave face) but I feel a whole lot better after a good nights sleep.

Poppy - I read that ovulating late can be a problem as the eggs begin to deteriorate, esp after 20 days.  I used to ovulate late, hence why I looked into it, but the good news is that once you're actually ovulating, the timing is easy to fix.  Good luck hon.

Birba - whoop whoop! Big congrats to you - it gives us all hope when one of us gets a bfp and, like Rosey said, a lines a line! Lots of bubbles to you. Maybe we should all join a gym - maybe that's the secret!

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

afm today is 9dpo. Not temping as I'm away with work for a few days and decided to give it a break and not bring my thermometer. No spotting yet, which is def a good thing as that usually starts around 8dpo and while I don't think its a pg sign, its still a step in the right direction. Sore boobies (also nips!) but that's not unusual for me in the 2ww.

I'm due to start fertility injections next cycle - can I stay on this thread or is it strictly for clomid users only? I like it here 

Xxx


----------



## SuzieW

Ps floofy good luck with your op. Just remember how speedy recovery is and you should get a bonus 2 weeks off work xxx


----------



## angel star

Birba, wow, wow, wow. You must be on cloud nine. Well done you (and of course your DH  ). I'm so thrilled for you and I bet you can't wait to tell your sister when you feel ready  . Pleeeeease stay on here and let us know how you are doing. It's so fab that both you and Amy are pregnant and gives us all a lot of hope.


----------



## angel star

Caroline -   too that you will make it a third. That would just be so fab!


----------



## floofymad

Wow Birba! Huge congrats! Digi at 8DPO is brill!    You have the same stage of endo as me, so it gives me hope too. 

Suzie - thanks for the well wishes. I'm a teacher so off work next week anyway. What a way to spend the Easter hols!  

Jane - really sorry someone else is being insensitive.   Have you visited 'bustedplumbing' before?  The girl on there used to wait for people to ask why she wasn't pregnant, and then get great delight in telling them 'because I have the ebola virus' lol.


----------



## mooers

So this is where everyone is! Thanks Birba for pointing me in this direction, and congratulations on your BFP!   It's always good to see a BFP, as it give me hope!

Hope you don't mind me coming over and joining you, I'm in my 2WW and I seem to have lost the plot a bit   I've only got a couple of days to go, so fingers crossed   

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## birba

HI Mooers! Welcome!  Good luck on your 2ww hun finger crossed!

Jane, can't believe how people are insensitive. Makes me so mad!   

Thanks Floffy, yes it was moderate/severe but all removed in surgery! So yeahy! 

Thanks Angel! Yes I'll stay here you won't get rid of me that easily! 

Called the consultant and he sooo happy, I guess he really didn't expect it! 

Booked for scan 17th May he says that's the earliest as i'm only 1-2 weeks now.

Called GP too need to collect some forms and book in with midwife, still doesn't seem real!

Thanks Susie! xxx


Big hugh to all you, you are all fantastic and I pray we have other BFP soon to spread the joy!!


----------



## Shellebell

Congrats to the BFP girls 

Although I don't mind you staying on here to keep up with the gossip, I do also need to mention that all pg chatter needs to take place on the pg boards http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0
There is a thread for waiting for 1st scans and lots of info that will prob answer any questions that you will have.


Lets hope that starts a BFP avalanche 

Although I really need to send the  round to you for testing early


----------



## SarLiv

veery quick one - Birba  yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so pleased for you and gives me hope as i had endo removed and was told my hubby had a low count too so yippeee that you have your BFP!!  of course you should stay on the board.


----------



## jenna201

Just a quick one as really busy at work.
Birba   darling, i am so so pleased for you, what a lovely suprise  
roll on more BFP'S x


----------



## LovesChoc

Angel Star.. Thank you hun. Im really preying that we have done it this time   Im only a day behind Birba but I think I will try and wait. It was also my 3rd and final round of clomid. im not due to see the consultant until 27/5 so will be having a break from treatment. Not sure whats next for me  

Birba...Please stay hun. We want to know how its going etc.  

Mooers...Welcome to you. Im in my 2WW to. Im due the dreaded AF a week today!!

Jane2011...Bless you. Hope you didn't take notice. I have put on 1/2 stone with just 50mg. I will be the size of an elephant if they up my does to 150mg  

Jenna201...How are things with you hun?

Cxx


----------



## mooers

Caroline, I'm also in the same situation as you, with this being my final round of Tamoxifen, and then back to see the consultant to find out what's next.     for us both that we get BFP's this month, and don't need the next stage!

Jane2011, I don't know what it is about these drugs, but they give me a roundy belly too, even though I haven't put any weight on. I'm dreading the occasion where I get offered a seat on the tube or something!


----------



## birba

Thanks ladies, for your words, support and excitement!  

Shellebell I'll join the other thread but I'd like to stay on here, they are all my friends now and don't want to abandon anybody!


----------



## jenna201

yes birba please stay, we would love to know how you are getting on, these bfp's from you and Amy have given us so much hope that it is gonna be us soon  xx

hey mooers how are u doing hun? good luck in your 2ww i hope ths is the one for u xx

caroline hey hun, i am doing good thanks, got a smiley face on ov test yesterday so been at it like rabbits wit other half lol, havent had a temp rise yet on bbt but hoping i ovulated today and will see the rise tomorrow which is when i will start my cyclogest pesseries. wishing you all the luck in the world for OTD and pray that you also get a BFP keep us updated xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

BIRBA and AMY you must both stay on here and update us and have a good gossip!!
I am soooooooo pleased for both of you its fantastic news  

It makes us other ladies more positive and excited, it can happen and will happen to us all  

CONGRATULATIONS yet again girls xxx

Birba.. how long have you been taking Clomid for? xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Birba CONGRATULATIONS Hun so pleased for u both xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

This is the link to the woman who does the reading for £2

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180638208503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1450wt_905

Then this is the other woman that I used:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Gender-Prediction-Clairvoyant-Psychic-Reading-/370486703025?pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item5642ba73b1#ht_2958wt_1139

This one refuses to speak about fertility specifically, but I asked a question about the babies I lost, he actually offered free of charge to look into the spirit world to see what was going on. He said that he could see a child about the age of 4 (I had many miscarriages before conceiving my son) and he's hanging about with a young boy who is in this world and they cause mischief together. He also described my Aunt in full detail and said she had the situation under control, this guy is so lovely if you want to find out something in general he is good and charges £2.50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PSYCHIC-PENDULUM-READINGS-1-QUESTION-FAST-ANSWER-/180652963079?pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item2a0fc17507#ht_1450wt_905

They say now due to strict laws that they're just for fun, but both of them said I'd be having a little girl, born early either early to mid 2012. Watch this space!

/links


----------



## tonia vel

im  on day 3 of my cycle and 3rd round of clomid been doing the ovulation tests a few times a day from the last day of my cycle til the first days of my cycle and aint has a possitive result but i had a blood test and this showed i had ovulated because it was 35 and normally it would be only 5  so doctor now put me on 100mg of clomid this time so fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Shellebell

There is lots of threads on psychic's on this board in the complimentary area
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0


----------



## birba

thanks Jenna hun! Glad you had a smiley face, third time lucky for u I'm sure, keep positive!  

Vic 2 months of Clomid, I read somewhere that the percentages increase a lot during month 2 and 3 of taking clomid  

Poppy thanks hun, how u getting on? you should almost be in the 2WW now? xxx

I feel a bit dizzy tonight so I'm in bed watching an episode of 'lie to me'

It's been a long day full of emotions so turning in, I'll catch up with you tomorrow

Lots lots lots of positive vibes to all of you  

Love
B


----------



## angel star

Jenna, so pleased you have a smiley face on your test  .   that it will be third time lucky for you and you will be joining Amy and Birba.xx

Mooers, hoping this is your month too - April seems to be a good month.  

Hoping everyone else is ok  .     to all who need them and     we will be joining Amy and Birba soon. xx


----------



## Rosey78

Morning all
Thank crunchie its almost friday. Who is due to test next couple of days?? Hoping this thread got a lucky streak.
I wasnt feeling great yesterday afternoon, bit sicky and light headed. Woke up this morning with sore throat, like swallowing glass so really hope im not coming down with any lurgy............friends running marathon on Sun and have jam packed weekend ahead of me!
Gona go buy some strepsils see if they help.
Love and baby dust to all xxxxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Morning all,

I'm tempted to buy a reading or two today. Grrrr. The last one I had said it would take 2-3 years to get pregnant. I'm beginning to think she's correct! 

Floof x


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies, how are we all doing.

Im feeling very positive this morning thanks to Birba and Amy's BFP. Its given me such hope. Lets hope it rubs off on all of us and we to get BFP's this year  

Only 6 more days to go until AF. Slight stomach cramp yesterday and this morning. Feeling a lot more bloated though this morning. Boobies have kicked in. A little sore to touch. Nothing out of the norm though!!!

My friend is more or less in the same situation as me with unexplained fertility etc. Not started any treatment yet as she is waiting for a referral to FC. She has just ordered Fertility Aid and Fertility CM. Has anyone tried these tablets? and has anyone found that they work? and has anyone conceived whilst taking them?

Jenna201...Thanks hun. Fingers crossed that we have done it this month.   Such good news that you have a smiley face. You will be getting a BFP before you know it. I feel sure this time around the little one will stick. Is that what the pessaries do? 

Birba/Amy N.....How are you both feeling today apart from being on cloud 9? Sending you lots of baby glue.

Mooers...Im preying very hard for us both hun and have everything crossed to   

Tonia Vel...They do say that clomid can effect the tests. Personally ive not experienced it. Im due back to see the consultant on 27/5 and I feel sure they will up my dosage to 100mg.

To all you other ladies....I hope your all well.

Sending lots of   vibes big   and tons of  

Cxx


----------



## birba

Hi caroline! Thanks hun, symptoms: heartburn, sleepy and hungry. Tested again this morning on the cheap ones and the line is soo much stronger today  

DH still laughing he asked me if I would do a test once a day for the next 9 months! 

Let's hope it rubs off everyone else, please make BFP catchy! 

Rosey hope you are feeling well this morning? xx

Floff hun I had all sorts of readings and they all said I would get preg like 3 years ago and that never happened, so I stopped and didn't want to have anything predicted anymore... How you doing? Nervous about op? Not long to go now right?

Jenna how you doing hun? Busy with BMS I imagine, big hugh darling xxx

Hope you are all well, full of positivity!  

Love
B.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning  

Mrs Maguire.. thanks for the links hun, I am going to use the same lady you used, she has the same name as me too, ill let you know what she says!!  

Birba.. how you feeling today hunni? Thats great you got a BFP on 2nd time round well done!! its my 3rd round now so i hope your BFp is catching and i get one soon too. Make sure you take it nice and easy and take care of yourself!  

Rosey.. hope your feeling better hun?

Amy.. how are you doing hunni? I hoe all is ok and it has kicked in now x  

Floofy.. yeah buy one and see what they have to say, im gonna get one in a min!! I saw a Clairvoyant in Jan this year and she told me i would get preg this year??  

Caroline.. oooh hun they are good symptoms, i hope they are preg related for you    

AFM.. on CD 4 now AF pains have gone away so has the blood (tmi) so feeling better. Took my 3rd Clomid this morning only 2 more to go!! I really hope this BFP fever is catching for all of us!! xx


----------



## SarLiv

Caroline/ Rosey - fingers crossed for you for testing!

floof - i really dont think someone via email can predict something like that - i know that sounds really cynical and i fully respect those of you into it i would not worry about it at all - you will get your BFP straight after your lap!!

Birba - i was like that with my pregnancy with my son - i tested about 20 times!

hows everyone else doing?

AFM 9dpo some cramps but no sore boobs or anything, i am positive it will be a BFN when i test on sunday but if Birba has taught me anything its what power of positivity can do so i am telling myself I believe in my ability to get pregnant before we need IVF!!

S xx


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies,
just wrote a massive post and lost the lot   so will just do a quick one then catch up later

Angel thanks hun, how long do u have left on your antibiotics till you can try again hun? xx

Birba so glad the lines got darker for you this morning hun, over the moon for you, i have been having lots of bms but was disappointed this morning as my temp didnt spike up again, it actually dropped from 36.61 to 36.58 so worried i wont actually ov this month even after pos stick, i am tempted to do another test to see if still having a surge that ov is just delayed or if i should just leave it.

caroline, i pray that AF stays away for you hun and that april brings on lots of bfp xx

sarliv, keep positive hun, i will keep everything crossed that your next to join birba and amy xx


----------



## liggsy

Birba,    on your bfp hun, made up for you    and so early to pick up a positive too, may be more than 1 in there    you never know. I hope your BFP is catching! take care xx

Sorry ive been awol, been struggling a bit and didnt want to bring the thread down. My af is due any day now have been spotting for few days so thats that! the end of my clomid journey. On to more IVF i guess    xx


----------



## SarLiv

Liggsy sorry AF is on the way   - what is the process for you?  will you got back to your specialist and then IVF on NHS?  how long will you have to wait?

Jenna - sorry about the temps, are you having disturbed nights at all,? could that be affecting it?  funny as your pre-ov  temps are actually same as my post ov ones - i go from 36.10 -36.20 and then after ov my temps are 36.60 and above.


----------



## jenna201

Hi sarliv yes been having terrible nights sleep at the mo, getting hot flushes at night and waking up every couple of hours tosing and turning plus it was cold in my house this morning as bf took timer off boiler for heating to come on as it was nice last week so i am hopin all them things combined have made my temps erratic, the lowest was 36.10 which was 5 days ago and been rising since then apart from this morning it dropped a little so i am hoping its happened but my temps are not showing it or that it is just delayed, started taking the pesseries just in case and if get bfn i will stop using and wait for AF to try again xx


----------



## SarLiv

i think that must be it  and you have OV'd- when i am sleeping badly my temps are way off even when i am on the pessaries.  im never sure if i should even temp on the pessaries but i always do anyway!


----------



## jenna201

Sarliv i am gonna do another opk at 1pm as havent been loo since 8.30 and had no fluids so can be def sure i get the right result, if i get a pos will keep going for it and if get a neg i will just have to pray that it has already happened, i input all my data on fertility friends.com so they do all the cover line and detect ovulation for you so i am hoping that if i get 3 good high temps in a row then they will say i ovulated a few days ago or something.
I was worried about taking the pesseries whilst not being sure of O as i didnt want them to mess with my temps, can that happen? do you start taking yours after u ovulate? x


----------



## SarLiv

yes you must take them after you ovulate and not before - i usually start mine 4 days after the positive OPK  (i take day one after OPK as day i ovulate and then i start them 3 days later)  gross question for you but best way to know if OV has happened is CM - if its clear/ewcm then its likely you are around OV time but if its creamy/sticky etc then likely progesterone has taken over and OV has happened -  sorry its pretty gross by the Taking Charge of Your Fertility book does say its best way to tell and it does work for me!!


----------



## jenna201

its still clear at the moment but i havent got a lot of it tho to be honest, is that a bad thing? x


----------



## LovesChoc

Birba...I would be testing every day to as I still would't believe it   Glad your doing ok.

Vic....I hope so to but deep down I know there not. Never mind  

Sarliv/Jenna...Thanks chicks. I hope I am but I don't think so. I had all these AF signs last month and I got my aunt flow!!

Liggsy...So sorry you are down at the moment. I have finished clomid now for this cycle and im not going back to the hospital until the 27/5. Not sure what they will do from there either. Im kind of in limbo land at the mo. Not nice. IVF will be a hard slog for sure, but try and focus on getting that little baby at the end. it will be so worth it. Sending you a big  

Cxx


----------



## SarLiv

Jenna - i dont think it matters how much just that its there - thats a tricky one to work out if you have OV'd or not - just carry on with the BMS in case and temp tomorrow!!


----------



## mooers

Afternoon everyone!

Hope everyone is doing OK today. 

Rosey, I'm due to test today or tomorrow, but I haven't caved in yet. I've got sore BB's and (TMI alert!) a lot of CM, but no sign of the   so far. When are you due to test?

Caroline,those symptoms could be a good sign! I've had bloating and cramps since CD20, so I'm really hoping it's a good thing. Fingers crossed for you!  

Vicnste, good luck with the clomid. I'm sincerely hoping a wave of BFP's will be sweeping this thread! 

SarLiv, good luck for Sunday!

 to everyone else.

AFM, well, AF is due today or tomorrow, so I'm hanging in there. Really really hope it's my month this month, as we're back on a waiting list if not. I'll be honest, I find the prospect of IVF a bit terrifying, but it'll be worth it if it works.


----------



## jenna201

sarliv did the opk and it was negative so i am hoping that it has already happened, will just see what my temp is tomorrow x

mooers you have some good signs of pregnancy hun, i had lots of cm when i was pregnant, sounds rank but i was always wet down there and turned out i was pregnant when tested so fingers crossed that witch stays away tomorrow for u hunny xx


----------



## mooers

Hi Jenna, ooohhh, I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I am cautiously optimistic now.   The CM really is an unusual amount.   (apologies for the TMI everyone!)


----------



## Rosey78

Afternoon,
Still got a sore throat, not feeling dizzy anymore or sick thankfully............actually, dont have an appetite at all!!.
Af due on Sunday, but will test on Mon if she not arrived as I have vowed to DH I wont.  I feel ok, temp still 37.0, it had dropped to 36.8 by 10dpo last month, may be a bit excited if it stays high tomorrow and sat lol.  My (0) (0) aremore achy than anything else, nipples tender but that only started few days ago.  Normally its riught after ovulation, but who knows.  They prob all phantom symptoms.

Jena, I sue Pre-seed as clomid can dry up CM.  Its good stuff lol
Sarliv, when OTD chick?

Mooers glad you are being strong willed, praying April will be a lucky month, I quite like the sound of a chrimbo baby!  Hope the CM is a sign, I have some sticky white stuff too!

Caroline, keepin everything crossed for you too.

Sending you a hug ligsy and hoping this next cycle will be your lucky one

Amy, Birba any syptoms we should be looking for??

Vic, hope all go with you x

Mrs Maguire, I think I may give one of these a go.......hoping will be positive news!

Love to all, and sorry if have missed anyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosey78

God my spelling is dreadful, writing quickly between patients..........sorry girls xxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Just been painting the fence - again!  

About to work on my reports and watching trashy tv. 

Birba - thanks for asking. I'm ok. Just praying he doesn't do the op and find no reason for the pains. That's what I was worried about last time as well. 

Rosey - F x for you honey    

Mooers - good luck too!    

Jenna - Hoping the Ov sticks are just being awkward and you're ov'ing soon  

Sarliv/Jenna - what do you know about CM if you don't have much?....I get generally creamy cm most of cycle and have rarely spotted EWCM. We use pre -seed but I would like to know my body is working properly. 

Liggsy - sorry the   showed.    for your IVF journey 

Hi to everyone else! x


----------



## mooers

Hi Floofy, clomid can dry up CM, so I took guaifenesin to improve my CM. I think it's sometimes prescribed in conjunction with Clomid, but I just took it in its cough mixture format. I used Boots Nirolex, which is only £4 for a massive bottle.


----------



## angel star

Jenna, still 6 days of antibiotics, then my doctor wants me to avoid next month too as she reckons I metabolise drugs slower in my system after the farcical episodes on hCG  and not a good idea to get pregnant with these drugs. I see what she means but gutted I will have to wait until May, however, should only be another 5 weeks or so, in the grand scheme of waiting not long  . So no clomid next cycle then ready to go again - you might be 8 or 9 wks pg by then . Agree with SarLiv too, any clear cervical mucus is a good sign, but I still get some towards the end of my cycle but not as much or slippery (sorry TMI).

Rosey, sorry you poorly. You have some good signs but I know what you mean, I convince myself I am then I'm not. I always say I will not look for any and then am the world's worst for reading into anything  . I hope for you though that they are all good signs  .

Mooers, good luck for when you test  .

Liggsy,      . I'm sorry you are feeling so low. It's a cruel tough journey we are on. You would not have brought the thread down, that's what we're here for - to have a good old moan and offload both in good and bad times  . Good luck with the IVF and   .

SarLiv, it's hard to be positive, but I agree with you after Birba's positivity I think I'm going to believe it will happen, whereas I have been resigning myself lately to it never happening again. But hey, it's not over until it's over so   you will have some fab news on Sunday.  

Vicnste,     for you this month. I hope it's catching too  .

To all the other ladies here  . xx


----------



## Rosey78

I take the guaifenesin too.  3 times a day from about day 9 til ovualtion, it thins your mucous so makes it easier for the swims to swim through. Sorry tmi coming up, but I tend to have a bit of a root around up there a few days before ovulation to see whats going on.  Its should be like raw egg white and stretchy in consitency.  If you go on google images it will actually show you how far it can stretch.  Sometimes mine is about 4 inches lol.

Hey Angel, its hard not to symtpom spot isint it.  I have so much on this week tho I cant face the thought of a BFN as it will just depress me so hence why im waiting for Af to rear her ugle head.


----------



## Rosey78

P,s I do have a bit less since the clomid hence why we are using the preseed xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Pps just made spur of moment decision to go and have tarot reading at mysteries in covent garden lol. Been meaning to for while and all this talk has given me the urge. Will keep u posted-prob be a waste of money xxx


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Everyone

I took my first lot of Clomid 100 mg tablets and finished them on Sunday.  Just trying hard now with the hubby just in case I actually ovulate for the first time in my life!!  Has anybody had any success stories with Clomid who have PCOS like me? 

Rach x


----------



## daredevilrl

Has anybody else experience increased appetite?  I eat tones now but dont seem to be putting on weight? I thought Clomid made you put on weight? x


----------



## LovesChoc

Mooers...I hope so but im not convinced. Just feels exactly the same as last month. I have a bit of the CM but mine creamy. Nothing compared to what your getting. I will just keep   

Rosey78...Thanks lovely and I will keep everthing crossed for you to.

Floof...Hey chick how are things with you?

Angel Star... Hey hun how are things with you?

daredevil...Yep I ate loads and I put on 1/2 stone. It was a gradual weight gain. Didn't show much though thank god. I was taking 50mg. Finished my last lot last month. Have you got Ov test sticks? They are really good and can tell you when you ov.

I take evening promrose oil 1000mg right from when my AF stops up to Ov. Apparently that really helps with the EWCM and so far I have had good EWCM. I might get some of that preseed though just to help things along the way a bit more. Got to help the little   out all we can hey!!

Hi to anyone ive missed.

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Caroline.. you never know dont lose hope hun, the symptoms you have got are good ones!  

Mooers.. oh good luck hunni!! I really hope AF stays away and you get a BFP!!  

Rosey.. hope your AF stays away hun you have got some positive symptoms!! When are you going for your tarot reading?

Angel.. awww hun i hope the next 5 weeks go fast for you so you can get cracking again! I wish you all the luck in the world  

Daredevilrl.. yeah i have noticed increased apetite on Clomid, im on 50mg's and i have put half a stone on in 3 months! 

AFM.. i have just bought one of them readings that Mrs Maguire had done, I am just waiting on them getting back to me now and i will keep you all informed!! xx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi everyone

On my way back from a very looong week away with work. Looking forward to some QT with my lovely DH

Rosey - sorry you're feeling poorly. Its cruel when you get 'symptoms' that get your hopes up then it turns out your just getting ill! Feel better soon

Liggsy - sorry you're having a low patch, think we all know that too well, but that's why we're all here to support each other through it (we all saw how I made full use of that earlier in the week!).  Please don't stay away because you're down.

Birba - great news your line is getting darker. At some point you might want to believe you're actually pg and save yourself a fortune in hpts! 

Mooers - welcome to the thread x

Jane - sorry people have been so insensitive. what injections are you on? I'm hoping to go on to "fertility injections" next cycle, but consultant hasn't been any more specific than that!

Jenna - progesterone will prevent o like sarliv said, so you're as well to keep taking it now and hope it passed you by stealthly!

Amy - how's our other pregnant lady doing? Has it sunk in yet?

Rachel - I eat tonnes, but I don't think I can blame the clomid for that, I'm just greedy 

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned and good luck to everyone who's testing in the next couple of days.

AFM - 10dpo and nothing to report, for better or worse! I'm taking the same tac as rosey this month and just going to wait for evil AF to show.


----------



## Rosey78

Was fully booked so no reading. On way home instead xx


----------



## jenna201

Hi daredevil welcome to thread, i have pcos and i have fallen pregnant twice on clomid, even tho they ended in m/c clomid still did its job in making me ovulate so there is hope hun. have you had ovarian drilling done? the clomid didnt work for first 6 months for me until i had the operation and now it has worked a treat.x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Crikey you girls don't half chat, I only checked this thread last night and you've done about 3 pages full!   


xx


----------



## SarLiv

Mrs M    it has taken me ages to read through since my last post this afternoon 

im really hoping we get some BFPs over the next few days as lots of us due AF/BFP so here's hoping!

Angel - shame you have to wait another 5 weeks but then you will be in great shape to start trying again

everyone else have a fab evening and   we get some BFP's over the next few days from some of you!


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Thank you for all your lovely messages. Need to shake this mood off, don't like feeling sorry for myself 
I will shake it off and catch up properly tomorrow. I'm off to zumba tonight, that always makes me feel better 
Thanks again for your support, your all fab xxx

Someone asked about my next ivf, it will be private as I've already had 2 rounds on nhs last year. Going to get nk cell tests done before my next cycle I think.

Sorry for moaning today, ill be better tomorrow

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,


Liggsy - don't feel bad for being in a bad mood. I think its because clomid messes around with our emotions and hormones which makes us more susceptible to not feeling all that grand. That coupled in with the awful 2ww. How are you finding Zumba? I keep asking DH to get it on the XBox Kinnect, he's insisting that we hire it first. Although I must admit DH was raving about the Kinnect and he's hardly used it. 


Sart - I've got everything crossed for you, really hope you get a stick BFP        


I've had a bit of a lie in today which was a nice surprise from being up really early with my little monster. DH was taking him swimming so I got left in bed till 2pm. I'm really suffering after my lap so had a much needed rest. I called up the booking line for the RHS Chelsea Flower show, most of the days are fully booked already, I really can't wait to go, means I can try out my new camera. 


I think its just under 2 weeks till I can start clomid again, I hope the pain abates so we can get some BMS in, otherwise it'll make the clomid pointless if we can't do anything. 


xx


----------



## floofymad

mooers said:


> Hi Floofy, clomid can dry up CM, so I took guaifenesin to improve my CM. I think it's sometimes prescribed in conjunction with Clomid, but I just took it in its cough mixture format. I used Boots Nirolex, which is only £4 for a massive bottle.


Thanks Mooers,

How much did you take each day and on what days?... Did it work?! x


----------



## birba

hi ladies,
gosh I missed you today! 

Mooers CM is a good sign hun, I had it this month and well you know the result!

Symptoms to look for, well everybody is different, but this month my bbs were not sore at all, slightly starting now, where normally in PMS were sore before like 1 week before. But then again other women have really sore bbs and it's sign of pg........ 

Well I am now on 5 positive pg tests, including cheap tesco, ultra early pg strips and clearblue digtal. I think I can relax a bit and stop spending money....  

liggsy sorry you're feeling down hun....  

Amy hunni you've been quiet, everything OK?

Big hugh to Jane, Jenna, Mrs M, Floffy, Poppy, SarLiv, Suzie, Rosey, Vic, Caroline, Angelstar and anybody else I forgotten 

I'm starving so going to have a very early dinner


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi!

Birba - I love your tickers - congratulations!!!

Congrats Amy too  

I have my last clomid tablet tonight and then lets bring on ov!!!  Daredevil - i've never ovulated before either, so i am hoping the first time the egg and sperm meet they have a big party and make us a baby!!!!! I have been doing my ov sticks (even though i know its too early!) just cause i want to see a smiley face for the first time ever...

We are off to a hotel for the weekend to celebrate our 2nd anniversary, so it is perfect timing 

I hope the BFP's keep coming in!!!!!

Lots of Love
FD x x x


----------



## mooers

Hi Floofy, I took 2 teaspoons, 3 times a day from day 7 up to and including day 12. I definitely noticed EWCM when I ovulated, so it seemed to work for me anyway.


----------



## Jane2011

Ladies

Big hugs to all, been quiet past few days as it's the week - never thought I'd say this but I'm sick of sex!!!



Xxxx


----------



## Amy N

Evening ladies.... sorry been AWOL!!! 

Thanks for all the well wishes and congratulations.... its finally sinking in now!!! im 5 weeks tomorrow and all is well!! for those tht asked about symptoms... i had sore boobs form about 7dpo, which seem to vary in how sore they are. some days i cant bare to wear a bra, other time just tender and sore when i poke them. I seem to have lost my apetite completley, but not been sick at all. and feeling very tired... seems to hit me about 2-4pm and i just want to stop where i am and sleep!!! last test i did was on OTD and the line was clearly visable but still fsinter than teh control line. I found an internet cheapy in my bag whilst i was in work today and thought why not instantly came up with the test line darker than the controll line, which was very reassuring!! just waiting on scan 2 weeks today!!

Birba- how are you? sinking in yet? how are you feeling? (il prob talk to you on the other thread as to not upset the moderators!!!)

Jenna- hope you have OV'd already hun, and this is your cycle... are you going to use your suppositries??

Mooers/caroline/sarliv...and anyone else due to test!!!(i cant keep up!!)- good luck for testing!!!!      

Big hellos and hugs to everyone else xxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## SuzieW

Just a quickie to share my excitement that I got a shiny iPad today so that hopefully means I can keep up with things on here more now - yay!

Suzie xx


----------



## TheMrsD

Hello!
Hope you don't mind me joining you but what a journey this is!! I recently found out i have PCOS after no period for 7 months after coming off the pill. AMH blood test showed result of 94 when it should be between 5 and 15 meaning i have severe PCO.
Anyway, had provera to induce a bleed and started taking 50mg of clomid. I had 2 scans this week and they show no growth so need to be uped to the 100mg dose. Just wondered if this has happened to anyone else? Just feeling really dis-heartened and like its not going to work!
xxxx


----------



## angel star

Goodmorning - didn't realise how early it was until I had promised DS I would come downstairs with him .

Welcome TheMrsD to this thread. You will get loads of support here. Try not to get too disheartened yet, but we all know how difficult it is .  that increasing your dose to 100mg will work. A little about me - I appear to ovulate on my own but not very effectively and probably produce immature eggs hence why I take clomid. I started on 50mg for a couple of cycles for 3 days, then for 5 days, then for 7 days and have taken 100mg for 5 days but going back to 100mg for 3 days in May. Some ladies even take 150mg, so there is plenty of room to tweak with the clomid.

Suzie - hope you're enjoying your shiny new iPad 

Amy and Birba - keep on popping over to see how you are doing 

Jane -


Jane2011 said:


> Big hugs to all, been quiet past few days as it's the week - never thought I'd say this but I'm sick of sex!!!


 It can all get a bit too much at times - I will have had practically 2 months of hardly any to avoid a pregnancy for once - bliss  . DH is a bit desperate! I think I used to be guilty of putting pressure on us both and I'm sure that stress does not help. It's sometimes difficult but alternate days leading up to and about 3 days after your peak day should have you covered.

Fairy_Dust - as you say bring it on.  for you this month. Have a lovely weekend and Happy Anniversary.

MrsMaguire - hoping your pain subsides soon .

Liggsy, you weren't moaning, you were just sharing how you felt . Hope you feel better this morning and had a good sleep.x You've already been through so much treatment that it can be so hard to be positive but let's hope you will soon be pregnant .

SarLiv - not sure I'll be in great shape but certainly ready for BMS .

Daredeveilrl - I haven't had an increase in appetite on clomid but always get ravenous just before AF for absolute rubbish.

Rosey - just think you saved some money seeing as she was fully booked.

Floofy, hope you've had a good first week off and thinking of you on Monday .

Hi to Caroline, Vicnste, Mooers, Jenna, Jen, and anyone I've forgot to mention. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,


MrsD - hopefully you'll respond to 100mg and it'll work for you. I know I didn't really respond to 50mg and it was upped to 100mg and now I've got my little boy who's nearly 4. I thought it was never going to happen and was really quite despondent about it. I've got everything crossed for you      


SusieW - hope you're having fun with your iPad, are you going to use it as an e-reader as well? Have you got the version 2?


AngelStar - hope you're ok hunni


AmyN - congratulations on your BFP   wishing you lots of luck for your scan 


Jane - I'm sorry you're getting bored of BMS, I think you've got to think of it in its original context and try and liven things up a bit otherwise you're just having sex for a baby and thats when it starts to get dull. You don't really need to have sex every day as the sperm is said to last for 5 days, so you could get away with every other day, but don't sort of get into the habit of saying to DH, come upstairs then we've got to do it now, try and spice things up a bit. 


Fairy Dust - wishing you lots of luck with your last clomid cycle      


Mooers - hope you're ok 


Floofymad - I've heard lots of people taking the cough syrup to get the right kind of mucus


About 10 days to go till my AF is due, I'm wondering whether we should leave it a cycle so I'm feeling up to it a bit more. I know DH prob won't make love whilst I'm in this much pain. 


xx


----------



## angel star

MrsMaguire, you have to do what you think is best for you. It sounds like maybe another month without the clomid would mean there was no pressure to TTC and allow your body to recover from the severe pain you have been in. But then it's difficult when you just want to get going again.  

I was keen (and still am) to start the clomid this month but my Dr said no. However, I may phone today and ask again as I have only 6 days on my antibiotics, AF due any day now so by the time I would ovulate I will have been a week or so off the antibiotics - surely it will be out of my system by then one would have thought  ? What do you all think? xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi guys,

MrsM - I'm undecided whether we'll be trying this cycle either. I think the op is on Day11. So really we'd need to 'do it' 2/3 days after the op?.... Think we did last time, cause I was getting desperate!   

Angel - Hi and thanks for wishing me well for Monday   

Hello TheMrsD - Welcome to the thread.  

Today I've got reflexology and then going to meet a friend for lunch 
Talk later x


----------



## floofymad

Oh and just checked my emails, and the tarot guy who MrsM said you could ask one question to, said that he can't see me conceiving any time soon. He said never say never, but there was no hint of it happening to him.    I know it's stupid to read into things, but I've now had someone tell me 2/3 years and someone say they can't really see it happening. Grrr.


----------



## angel star

Floofy       . I'm so sorry that the tarot guy told you that. Try not to let it get you down because I'm sure it will happen for you just maybe not as sooner as you want (like now). I know it's down to personal choice but that is why I don't dabble in anything like that because I would be a complete mug and believe everything they said and I'm sure they do not know everything. 

I think sometimes we need to relax, albeit very hard, give ourselves a break, think positively and try to accept that having a family will take some of us a long time. I never thought I would be 36 and still trying, my mum had 5 by then but she also had her last at 43 so that's what gives me some hope. I always wanted 3 children, I have one which I am truly thankful and lucky for as I know many of you are trying for number one and I remember my very dark days so vividly when going through it the first time. It's still hard this time but not as bad so I really want to send you all heartfelt hugs because it is so very tough.


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies, How are we all today. Thank god it's Friday woohoo. It has been a long week, it's been so busy at work.

Nothing much to report with me. Just counting down the days to dreaded AF which is due on wednesday. When can I test do you think? Don't want to do it to early and geet a neg as that will really dishearten me.

Just a quick one this morning as rushing of to organise some office moves. Deep joy!!!

Chat to you later 

Cxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Floof...Im so sorry to hear that. What question did you ask him? 

Cx


----------



## floofymad

carolinearmstrong75 said:


> Floof...Im so sorry to hear that. What question did you ask him?
> 
> Cx


Something along the lines of whether I would be able to conceive my own children...


----------



## Rosey78

Morning all, thank ccrunchie its FFRRIIDDAAYYYY!!! Yippee!

Floof try not to take it to heart, I have had my tarot cards read a lot, some things were accurate and some were way off.  I have turned the death card so many times its unreal lo.  I think you need to try and take it all with a pinch of salt.  I do really belive that there are come con-artists out there, as well as genuine spiritualists and its difficult to weedle out the good from the bad.  How can someone who has never met you know really.  Stay strong we will all get there in the end xxxxxx

Caroline try to hold out as long as possible, I am determined this time.  Have decided its more about self preservation too as cant stand looking at another single line .x

Hey Angel, you were up early.  Hope you are ok.  I keep waking up everyday at 0530, its driving me fecking loopy!!  Hope GP lets you do what you feel is right for you x

MRs M hope discomfort improves.  What pain killers are you taking??  I always find paracetamol at the same time as ibuprofen is a good combination xx

Mrs D welcome.  Hoping that clomid does its magic for you x

Ipad Suzie, very jealous.  I am thinking of getting a kindle.  Fed up with luggin books around......anyone got one??

Mooers and sar liv hope you are both chick.  When are you due to test?  Praying its your month xx

Fairydust, enjoy your anniversary weekend, happy baby dancing xx

Vic, you got your reading back yet?  Hope tis positive x

Hey Jena, hope you enjoying the dancing, hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for you xx

Jane, I get like that sometimes, DH even asked the other month if mating season was over lol.  Variety is the spice of life as they say, just difficult keeping it spicy sometimes. xx


Hey Amy and Birba, hope you lovely ladies both ok xx

AFM temp up again this morning, it was 37.0 yesterday and was 37.1 today.  The lowest it has been this cycle was 36.6 and that was 8dpo when it dipped right below coverline but shot straight up following day.  All of the other days it has been between 36.9 - 37.1.

Does anyone actually temp??  This is only my 2nd month of doing it and Im not really sure how much to read into it or how reliable it is??  Sometimes I think it is causing me more anxiety, but now I have started doing it not sure I would want to stop.    I know you are meant to do it after 3 hrs sleep, but I alwasy wake to go to the loo at about 5ish, so its more like 2 hours and then im sure i fidget??  I do always take it as soon as I wake up at the saem time so assuming it will be ok??  Would appreciate anyone feedback.  
Last month temp dropped to 36.8 10dpo and stayed there till af arrived......................oohhh its all confusing xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Floof...Ok thank you. Try not to let it bother you. What does he no!!! Try and stay  

Rosey78...I will prob test this weekend then and see. I don't think I am   Im due AF on wednesday so a 10miu should pick up if I am?

Was just stood in our canteen here getting some milk. The ladie in front of me is due her baby in 5 weeks. Its her first and she is 37 and the lady behind me is due in July and its her 2nd. Everywhere I go at the mo I see pregnant ladies. Mayby that was a good omen being sandwiched by them 2  

Cxx


----------



## floofymad

Rosey - Those temps defo sound good! I used to temp, but it drove me crazy so I stopped. Yours sound very promising!


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies,

floofy try not to take what he said as gospel hunny, i think if u asked a dozen of them the same question you would get different answers. i know it would be lovely to see into a crystal ball and know the exact moment it was going to happen for us but we cant, we just have to be positive and keep going and YOU will get there hun and i bet a lot sooner than you think too xx

caroline good luck with testing, i tested early and your right it is disheartenin as i got a negative on 10dpo but have had positives on 12dpo both pregnancies so if u want to test early i would say thats the best day with an early 10miu pregnancy test but if u can be good and hold off till test day then good for you, takes a lot of will power to do that and i will happily admit i have none lol. wishing you all the luck in the world hun and hope your next with a BFP xx

angel, i am so glad you are coming to the end of your antibiotics, i would be exactly the same and want to get going straight away, i would def ring your doc again and see if you can try this month, i would however go with her opinion tho as u dont want to cause yourself heartache if the drugs caused problems for you but i am impatient and would be exactly the same as you, just find out what risks are if conceiving soon after having it in your system, surely by the time the egg is fertilised and traveling down it should all be out of your system by then? def call again and see what info you can get, good luck! xx

Amy i am glad it is finally sinking in for you hun, and 2 weeks till your scan is excellent bet u cant wait, i do think that 2 weeks is harder than the 2ww tho lol, i am wishing you lots of luck for scan and i am glad the test line is gettin darker for u xx

AFM well i did my temp this morning which went up thank god then input the info onto the computer and low and behold it has changed from "ovulation not detected" to "3DPO" wahoooo lol so i am happy, however these pesseries are horrible, make so much mess just hope they are worth it. Quick question for the other ladies on it, i insert them half hour before i get out of bed and i have had to put a sanitry towel in my underwear as it all seems to come straight back out, am i doing it right? i dont want to lose and of it xx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, welcome to the world of cyclogest  . I was told by my doctor to that you absorb most of the drug in half hour and what comes out is the fat /oil they use to carry the drug so to speak. Are you taking them in the morning then? Might be worth taking them at night and although still messy in the morning you will be more confident that more of the drug has stayed. I was going crazy at how much would come out but my doctor said this was normal. I also asked about sex when on them and fine but insert it after (bit obvious really  ). Gosh, the things we have to do and ask that others would not believe  .


----------



## jenna201

hi rosey your dip at 8dpo is a good sign of implantation hunny, fingers crossed this is the one for you   it is hard doing temps as i move around a lot in my sleep and can never get comfortable and other half snoring wakes me up thru the night xx


----------



## jenna201

I keep missing posts lol

Angel i have to take them twice a day, one in the morning and one at night so i still i cant avoid the mess in the morning lol, as long as i am absorbing enough i dont mind about the mess too much, just worried it was all falling out and not going to help me, thanks hun, as always u have put my mind at rest xxxx


----------



## angel star

On my next cycle my doctor has increased my cyclogest to 2 pessaries but both at night so I have to insert 2 at a time. I suppose you better do what your doctor has advised you. Will be so great if you get another BFP and it sticks.


----------



## jenna201

Well my doctor didnt prescribe it, i couldnt get hold of him so another doctor did it for me who dont know me from adam, she does not know my history or even ask why i need them, she just wrote it out for me so do u think taking 2 at night is better? as long as i am getting the right amount i guess it dont matter when i take them surely? i am totally new to all this, i researched it and it looked like it would work for me so i pushed and pushed for it and was lucky enough to get it. 
Thanks hun i wont be upset if it dont work as i cant expect to be lucky 3 times on the trott but you never know, i am doing everything the same as the other 2 times and fingers crossed it will be my turn this time for a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! Thank god its Friday!!!  

Birba.. hey hun how are you feeling today? Love the tickers you have they are soooo cute!  

Fairy Dust.. hope you have a lovely weekend hun and you gets lots of   done!!

Amy.. so happy for you hun!! I bet you cant wait for the scan it must be so exciting for you!!  

TheMrsD.. welcome hun!

Mrs Maguire.. hope you start feeling better soon hun! How long did it take for the clairvoyant lady to get back to you? Im using the same one you did! xx

Angel.. i would ask your doc again hun as you dont want to risk anything  

Floofy.. hope you enjoy your reflexology hun!! Dont get too down about the tarot guy babes, sometimes they talk a complete load of rubbish! I dont even know why i have paid to get mine done. Im sure you will conceive  

Caroline.. ha ha have fun with your office move!! i wouldn't test until the day before AF due hun, but its up to you hun  

Rosey.. no i havent got my reading back yet but will let you know as soon as i do! I use to temp but i stoppped as it confuses me too much!  

Jenna.. its great that you ov'd hun, i knew you would! 

AFM.. well woke up with hot sweats about 8 times in the night my poor DB must be shattered as i woke him up with me, ha ha. Well we are doing this journey together so you know   Apart from that im feeling good took my 4th Clomid this morning only 1 more left now and then all gone! I cant wait to start   in a few days and get cracking and hopefully do it this time! Im still waiting on my reading from the clairvoyant as soon as i get it il let you know!!

What do you all have planned for the weekend? Iv got a busy one ahead of me! Im picking up a hire car tonight as mine is in the garage and i need a car for weeknd! Then tomorrow im going paint balling for our nephews birthday and on Sunday driving down to Nottingham for a meal and to see DB's auntie! Busy busy busy!! x


----------



## birba

Happy Friday lovelies!

Floff don't worry about what the guy told you, I had readings for years and they all told me it was going to happen next month and it didn't. So that doesn't prove anything. Remember your mind is more powerful than tarots!  

Hey Vic, thanks hun  I'm OK, stomach ache since last night but OK now. I guess some sickness is normal! Good luck with BMS hun!

PS Thought I share what I did this month, maybe you are all already doing it but just in case
After BMS (as I have a retroverted uterus) I lied on my belly with hips elevated for at least 40 minutes and I visualised (both times with BMS) the swimmers encountering the egg and fertilising it.
Also (TMI ALERT) we made sure he stayed in after and I had an orgasm to boost the swimmers up.

(If you have a normal uterus you should put your legs up, but I'm sure you already do it!)

Hope this helps, it did for me as it was the first time we did it like this.

Lots of love
B


----------



## jenna201

vicnste thanks hun, i get terrible hot flushes at night when taking clomid, its awful and makes a restless nights sleep but great that u have BMS coming up soon, i hope this one is the lucky one for you hun xx

Birba, it is funny what we all do after sex, its so not romantic to flip straight after him finishing to me on my back with 2 pillows under my bum and legs up against wall lol but it has worked for me twice so i am hoping 3rd time lucky plus my other half does the same thing and we just chat about stuff for 30 minutes or so that its not boring layin there. def good tips tho for anyone who isnt doing it xx


----------



## blondieleeds

Hi 

I have been for my scan today and again no dominant follicle yet and I am on cd 15. I am being scanned agian on Wednesday. They did say that my lining was good. What ever that means. 

Anyway I suppose we will see have to see what wednesday brings. Although I am not hopeful. 

Maybe they will have to up my doseage next month or something.


----------



## jenna201

hi blondieleeds, i am sorry u didnt get a dominant follicle maybe increasing your dose may help, i have tried all different, i have gone from 50mg right up to 200mg, it all depends on the person, hopefully you have better news on wednesday if not at least you know you will need a stronger dose and there is light at the end of the tunnel hun x


----------



## Amy N

Blondieleeds- i needed 100mg to make me ovulate.... i tried 50-150mg which i failed to respond to, then after the ovarian drilling, had 100mg and was succusseful....keep trying hunny, it will work!!! xxx


----------



## SarLiv

as usual so much to catch up on so sorry if i miss people in personals 

Birba - thanks for the tips!! 

Jenna i take one 400mg cyclogest at night and if i were you i would be tempted to just do both as night because it is messy if done in the day!  v glad you get your 3dpo though!

Rosie i temp although i think i am a bit hit and miss at it.  the dip you have had and then the highs after sound very promising - when are you testing?  i think it can be affected by you waking but to be honest i find when i wake at say 5am and then temp at 7am my temp is always lower on those days not higher.

Floof - i have seen lots of clairvoyants over the years and some have been great and some not so great but i am now a bit more cynical.  if that man knew everything, surely he would not need to charge £2 on ebay for readings?  logic tells me he would not need to.  those kind of things are wonderful if you get the message you want but so upsetting if you dont.

Angel - i think i would do as the others have said and call and ask if you can try this month too - but as i have said before im very inpatient.

Suzie - Ipad makes me jealous!  

Vic - did you say about a Kindle - i really want one of those.

AFM 10 dpo and i did test ( i know its stupid) and of course i did see a BFN and of course i am now thinking it will stay a BFN    its my own stupid fault.  no symptoms at all, no cramps, no sore boobs nothing - ZILCH  on a  totally different matter i was randomly head hunted by a company that is a rival to the one i work for and i went to see them and have been told they are pulling together a job offer for me    i have stayed where i am because i have always thought i need maternity leave etc and if i move i would not get a good package until i had been there 2 years.  but now i am thinking what if i never get that BFP and i am putting my life on hold not moving on into a better job - decisions decisions!!


----------



## TheMrsD

Thanks all for your support.  I have to admit i will struggle to keep up with all the posts on here but i am going to try my best!

Rosey78 - My mum has a kindle and its great!  If i read enough i would def get one but just can't justify it!

Hope you are all well and i will post again soon!!

xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies!!

The Clairvoyant just got back to me.....

She said I will get pregnant around October this year and i will have a girl. And that i will have one more child after that who will be conceived in Spring 2013 and it will be a boy! I am so excited now as when i went to see the Clairvoyant in Jan she said i would be happy around xmas time and that must be why i must find out that im preg then!! And i wanted a girl and then a boy! Ooooo i hope she is right! Oct is a while away though!!


----------



## angel star

Well a definite no about the clomid and trying again this month  . I have to admit I was gutted for half hour but then got over it and it's just one more month in the grand scheme of things. So I hope that in the next 6 months I get lucky or that's it for me. I just can't keep on going like this and my whole life revolving around TTC. That sounds desperate and I'm not so don't worry about me, but the time to be pragmatic about it well and truly kicked in with the disastrous cycle in February and I actually doubt my ability to get pregnant again and to sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## SarLiv

angel sorry you cant try this month   i know how you feel about not wanting to go on forever with TTC ruling your life - really hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## mooers

Just a quickie to say that the   has abruptly arrived this afternoon. Feeling pretty devastated as I really thought this was my month. Really hope and   that you all have better luck than me this month.


----------



## SuzieW

Hi everyone

Floofy - please don't be disheartened. I know it's nice to hear what you want to hear from readings, but in reality, there would be no more or less chance if he had told you that you would get pg next month.  Try to put it out of your mind and stay positive.

Caroline - I am exactly the same about not wanting to test early as it's such a big fall getting a bfn.  For me it's just easier to deal with af when she inevitably arrives

Mrs m - yes it's a version 2.  I've got it mostly for web browsing as work systems are locked down so tightly and also for watching films an tv shows on as I'm away with work quite a bit.

Mrs D - welcome to the thread - good luck keeping up!

Fairy dust - happy anniversary. We just celebrated our 2nd one 3 weeks ago too 

Rosey - I Temp.  I did it religiously for most of last year, but then learned that it was fairly predictable most cycles so no I just temp around o and depending how sadistic I'm feeling before the witch arrives

Jenna - tmi alert, but have you tried using the back door method instead? I opted for that as it's less messy as you describe and also because it's advised for people who are prone to cystitis (which I unfortunately am). The idea of it is a bit gross, but once you get past that it works fine for me that way and no mess.

Vic - where in the country are you? I figured with you saying about driving down to Nottingham you probably aren't far from me (I'm in Sheffield)

Sarliv - I am exactly the same with mat leave.  My current company offers a good package and I was in a really miserable place job wise last year but felt like I couldn't leave for exactly the same reasons you say.  Fortunately I've had a bit of a change in situation in that respect now, but it seems daft how much store I put on the mat leave package last year.  Good luck with the job offer - I hope it works out for you

Angel - sorry you can't try this month. Big hugs to you and fingers crossed for next month xx

AFM 11 dpi I think - af is due either tomorrow or spotting. Still sore boobies and no spotting, but also the outskirts of auntie flo like cramps today so think I'm set for a fall.  Trying to focus on the positive of no spotting in lp for first time ever where I've not been using cyclogest. Unexpected visit from new baby in the office today - could have done with a bit of warning and did my best to avoid the ensuing crowds of cooing women! Hands up if you're glad it's the weekend?!


----------



## SuzieW

Mooers - big   - so sorry the witch arrived. Hope your weekend picks up from here xx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

Floofy - keep your chin up chick, i wouldnt ever go by what these people say - they dont know enough about your situation and not all are accurate

Caroline - I am exactly the same about not wanting to test early as it's such a big fall getting a bfn. For me it's just easier to deal with af when she inevitably arrives

Mrs m -hello to you

Mrs D - welcome on board

Fairy dust & Suzie - congrats to you both on your anniversary's

Rosey - hope you are well - i dont temp, my consultant said its a waste of time and that temp and ov kits just pray on women's insecurities. he told me not to waste my time or money and try and relax about it.

Jenna - hope you are feeling ok hun

Vic - best of luck this month

Caroline - big hug 

Sarliv - if you are being head hunted thats positive. It depends on your situation, what job do you do and how 'family friendly' are they for those with children http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Moneyandworkentitlements/WorkAndFamilies/index.htm

Angel - stay positive darlin and hope you arent too sore 

Suzie - big hands up, thank crunchie its friday. I am well jel about your ipad - i'm an apple addict but just couldnt justify it when i've got 8 weddings this year to go to and they are costing me a kings ransom

hope i havent missed anyone - the group is growing so much

i'm ok, really bad back today but thats due to having 3 car acccidents in 6 years when i was shunted from behind (so to speak!!)
off out tonight with some friends to catch up - need to let my hair down

xxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## tonia vel

ok girlz how do i get theses tickers there so cool im on clomid day 5 due to ov on wednesday next week fingers crossed


----------



## mooers

OK, I've given myself a mental slap round the face, so am resurrecting the onwards and upwards attitude! 

Floofy, as Suzie said, don't get disheartened. You must trust in your ability to get through this and make a baby. I used to read tarot for friends, so I now how open to interpretation they are. Besides, men never know what they are talking about anyway, so why should that man be any different.  

Rosey, I'm with you on the not testing. I just cannot bear to see a negative test again in my entire life! That's not to say the appearance of AF when you go to the loo isn't soul destroying, but somehow it feels easier. I guess a test feels like too much of a pass/fail thing, whereas AF is just your body gearing up for another shot at baby making. As for the Kindle, I've got one and it's awesome!! It's worth its weight in gold if you have to use the tube a lot like I do, and it really cuts down the suitcase weight when you go on holiday!

Caroline, good luck with your test at the weekend.

Jenna, that whole pessary lark doesn't sound like any fun at all, still if it does the trick it'll be worth it. I'm going to try your legs up the wall technique next month, rather than my current knee bending, although DH will probably think I've cracked in the head! 

Sarliv, I say go for it with the new job. I've been headhunted twice. The first time didn't turn out brilliantly, but the second time it was the best decision I ever made! At the very least a new challenge will help keep you sane during the 2ww, and you never know, a new house did the trick for Amy, so maybe a new job could do the trick for you! 

Suzie, hope the witch stays away. Fingers crossed for you!

AFM, well AF arrived when I was at a client site, which was a bit rough. Luckily everyone in London ignores you as I spent my commute home trying not to cry! If anyone had asked what was wrong I'd probably have burst into tears, which wouldn't have been pretty! Not sure where to go from here, as I've finished the 6 cycles of clomid/tamoxifen my PCT offers. DH has to get his sperm tested again at the beginning of June, and once he's done that then they'll send us an appointment with the consultant, which was a 6 month wait last time, so we could be looking at the end of the year. I'm tempted to do a private cycle of IUI, but I don't know if that affects my NHS funding. 

Hope everyone I haven't mentioned is doing OK.       we get some BFP's on here again soon.


----------



## Jane2011

I'm laughing That I managed to cut and paste Suzies comment to Caroline, I was trying to make sure I didn't leave anyone out and I didn't delete the comment. Oops! Promise I'm not like her out of single White female xxx


----------



## birba

angel hun, believe in yourself I know it's hard to do but you will be able to get pregnant and sustain a pregnancy, you have to believe it, your mind is powerful more than medicine  

mooers sorry AF arrived hun  

Good luck Jane and Caroline for the test this week-end   

Big hugh everybody, you are all in my thoughts


----------



## floofymad

Hey lovely ladies,

Reflexology was good today. Still not convinced it's working, but gotta wait a bit longer before sacking it off!    Finished reading 'Inconceivable' it was a good book. The lady who wrote it had a FSH level of 42, and was aged 41 and told she couldn't have any more children. After months of going from specialist to specialist, she changed her diet and lifestyle and conceived naturally. I'm now reading 'The Infertility Cure' and going to really have a spring clean of our food and diets after my op on Mon.

Mooers - sorry the evil witch got you hun  

Suzie - hope she stays away.  

Sarliv - I've been exactly the same, wondering whether to move jobs etc, and what would happen regarding maternity pay. The thing is, what will happen if we keep waiting and waiting and it doesn't happen............. I think you should maybe consider it?...  

Vic - sounds like your clairvoyant was better than mine! lol.

Hi to everyone else! Enjoy the weekend


----------



## SuzieW

Hehe Jane I was just thinking how much sense you talked


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Just a quick one as im going to bed now! 

SuzieW.. hey hun im not far from you at all, im in Manchester. Its only up the road really Sheff isn't it. 

To everyone testing this weekend good luck   i am wishing and praying you all get BFP's  

Amy & Birba.. take care of yourselves your little one will be growing so quickly!!!

Speak to you all soon!! Nite nite


----------



## angel star

Happy weekend one and all  

Birba, thanks for your positivity. I do try to be positive but I really do think that the end of the road is in sight one way or another. I hope you're ok.  

Mooers, sorry AF showed up   . I think I can have up to 12 cycles of clomid (I have had 5) but I am going through a private clinic. Not sure how much tamoxifen costs but I get my clomid on a private prescription and never more than the cost of an NHS prescription - probably half the price so I can't understand why you could not have a few more tries. It can't be a cost issue  .

Jane, hope you had a good night out with the girls and your back is not too sore. 

Suzie, I have been in those situations where someone brings in a baby, it's so hard and I find it really hard to say anything or even to have a look . Hopefully it will be you soon and  . 

SarLiv, unfortunately TTC has ruled my life for far too long but not as long as some. After I had DS I was happy as I knew I would have no more ICSI, but when I got 2 natural BFP and lost both at 7 weeks it stirred something in me and all the old yearnings came back. Not a glimmer of a BFP since December 2009 except ones that I am sure are now down to the hCG so false  . Anyway, on a positive note I am feeling much more at peace with myself this week and what will be will be. 

AFM, still no AF but sure to turn up today or tomorrow, felt so yukky yesterday when I went to bed was convinced I would have started by the morning. For the first time ever (well in 15 cycles of charting) I have had a lot less mucus at the end of my cycle and no sticky or gluey mucus (sorry TMI), so maybe the antibiotics have done something and although nobody said it was unusual maybe I have had an infection. So that's cheered me up.

Hope you all have a good weekend and maybe some more BFP's. For those who have had a rubbish week I hope you spoil yourselves and do some lovely things, to those starting a new cycle or near BMS time I hope your dreams come true this month (or May when you test  ).


----------



## Rosey78

Happy weekend all!!!!
Hope u all have something nice planned?
Angel really praying that ova nxt few months u will be lucky again. Souns as tho antibiotics doing the trick.
Mooers sorry bout af. Know what u mean bout dissapointment when she appears. Tho i suppose we all need to have hope as withoutvit think we wud all go bit do-lally. Im work near Euston if u eva fancy a coffee to put the world to right let me know x
Floof im thinkinh bout reflexology. Du think it helps??
Jane undestand what u mean bout temping although have to say i find using opks really helpful.dh may divorce me tho at this rate what with thermometer beeping everyday at 0645 lol.
Suzie really hoping she stays away. How are ur temps at moment??
Tonia hope u are ok and not having any crazy clomid side effects??
Amy and birba have lovely weekend x
Anyone i have mssed apologies.......as always love and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Morning ladies

What a gorgeous day it is. My DH has left for wembley and he is a nervous wreck. He's just said he is more nervous now than our wedding day. Men and football! 

We chatted last night about when we have children, I'd like a girl and he wants a boy.  He said as he's getting old, then maybe we just try for 1- I've said ok that's fine but what will you do if you have a girl first, then it was 'oh well we'd try again for a boy'. We've laughed so much about it this morning which is good as we are trying to keep things light. He's building a treehouse for my 8 godchildren and he's said if there's more than 2 that arrive, he'll move into that!

Had a great time with friends last night- chicken soup for the soul

Got a great day ahead- seeing 5 of my godchildren today, 3 this afternoon and 2 tonight. I'll be exhausted tomorrow

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## floofymad

Rosey78 said:


> Happy weekend all!!!!
> Hope u all have something nice planned?
> Angel really praying that ova nxt few months u will be lucky again. Souns as tho antibiotics doing the trick.
> Mooers sorry bout af. Know what u mean bout dissapointment when she appears. Tho i suppose we all need to have hope as withoutvit think we wud all go bit do-lally. Im work near Euston if u eva fancy a coffee to put the world to right let me know x
> Floof im thinkinh bout reflexology. Du think it helps??
> Jane undestand what u mean bout temping although have to say i find using opks really helpful.dh may divorce me tho at this rate what with thermometer beeping everyday at 0645 lol.
> Suzie really hoping she stays away. How are ur temps at moment??
> Tonia hope u are ok and not having any crazy clomid side effects??
> Amy and birba have lovely weekend x
> Anyone i have mssed apologies.......as always love and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Rosey, I'm not sure if it's helping so far.... I always come out feeling a bit better, but not sure why. So far, it hasn't worked any miracles with my periods but going to try a bit longer. The lady I go to also does acupuncture and is a trained counsellor, so it always helps talking to someone.

Floof x


----------



## SarLiv

Rosie your comment about your DH wanting to divorse you because of the beeping thermometer really made me laugh - its so true, my husband doesnt say anything but i know it drives him nuts!

sounds like people have some nice weekend plans!

AFM tested again (its one element of cyclogest i hate because my AF does not come while i am on it so i have to test and i have to see that 1 line and then i have to stop the cyclogest and wait for AF.  its so stressful.  anyway test was obviously BFN, will test again tomorrow to be double sure but then will stop the cyclogest and onto month 3 which is my final month   decided i have to be positive and i have to put everything into month 3!!


----------



## tonia vel

good morning all

I aint had no side affects from clomid at all thankfully but i aint had a possitive ovulution test either been on clomid since feb 2 doses of 50mg now on 150mg this cycle then back to mg for the next 2 cycles if i aint pg by then i only have short cycles of 24 days so due toovulate 20th april but it can be later on clomid so will start testing from monday though just in case.

so nice to read all ur storys of sucess on here and hope u all the best of luck in the future this site has learned me so much as nobody in my friends and family know we have problems ttc for the last 3 yrs


----------



## Rosey78

I think the witch is on her way, can feel her in my bones!!  Also had tiny bit of pink spotting, although had this 2 days ago too and didnt come to anything.  Temp still 37.0 this morning tho, so god knows whats that all about, anticipate it will be down tomorrow.

Onwards and upwards as they say.  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Rosey that makes 2 of us.  I must admit I was feeling quietly optimistic with no spotting by 12dpo ( my LP is usually 11 - 12 days and I usually have spotting for 5-7 of those) but just went to the loo and there was definite spotting when I wiped   so the witch is definitely on her way.  Feeling annoyed at self as despite how pragmatic I was feeling about this cycle earlier in the 2ww, I still allow myself to get carried away. I guess it doesn't matter how much we brace ourselves were still going to get a bruise on our bum when we fall!

Otherwise having a nice weekend - hope all of you are xx


----------



## angel star

SarLiv sorry you tested and it was a BFN    .

Jane - wow five Godchildren    .

Floofy, hope you relax today and all the best for tomorrow  .

Tonia vel, it's so good to have people to talk to on here who know what we're going through. I have found my friends and family really supportive and understanding but there is only so much that I can go on about it as they don't truly appreciate the emotional turmoil we all go through. Good luck with this cycle  .

Rosey, sorry you feel the witch is on her way, but don't give up hope until she shows  

Suzie, sorry you have spotting  . It's so blinking hard all this.

AFM, AF is here today. Another 33 day cycle with late ovulation. So wonder if this month is going to be another 33 day one . Then back to the clomid in May after a 3 month break  . That will be my sixth cycle on it so hoping sixth time lucky as can't stand all this for much longer.

Hope all the rest if you lovely ladies are having a lovely weekend  .


----------



## SarLiv

OMG help me ladies - i just tested and got a very light but definite line - its on one of the 10miu's i got from amazon that i have tested with before and always had a bfn on and now i am thinking its broken and not working - there must be a reason for that second line.  hubby going to go and get another test - im terrified i dont want to believe in the second line as i know it will be a mistake - arghhhhhh has anyone else had this?


----------



## jenna201

oh my god sarliv, congratulations sweety, a line is a line babe but remember if ur husband gets a stronger test dont be disappointed if shows negative, do u not have another 10miu test? so excited for u darlin, april is def gonna be a baby boom on this thread xxxxxx


----------



## Amy N

Sar liv- Congratualtions hunny!!!! well done!! a line is a line so dont worry about the faintness!!! Im sure there will be a second line when you test again, i found the 10miu ones where always quite faint(and i did a few!!...i found one in my bag on thursday too and did it...it came up instantly darker than controll band, so dont worry about how faint at this stage). i quite liked the first respose tests or the digital ones as at least you get it in words rather then trying to anaylise lines!!!! itl take a while to sink in,and you prob wont want to believe it, but its so exciting... we have nicknamed ours "Pip"- only as on one of my phone apps, it said it was the size of an apple pip, then an orange pip.... so PIP has stuck!!! keep us updated!!!!!!!!!

Sending big hugs to everyone that has had BFN,s and AF has arrived, Its so heartbreaking to read about peoples journeys continuing, when others have got there....but its not over, just continuing, and we will all get there., we all know how hard it is, and thats why we are all here to support each other, BIG HUGS xxxxx


----------



## Amy N

sarliv- how many DPO are you


----------



## SarLiv

Thank you girls - i dont dare believe it!

i just went into the bathroom bin (sad i know) and pulled out the test from yesterday and there is a line on that one too but i didnt see it  

going to go and get another test different brand at 10am as nothing open till then - arghhhh!!

we are out all day today with the inlaws so i will have to post later to update.

seriously i cant believe it would be true.  im 12 dpo.

i have had no symptoms at all - nothing, no sore or large boobs,. no cramps, just a bad lower back pain started yesterday and thats it (but i had had that other months before AF anyway!)

please let this be it.


----------



## jenna201

sarliv hunny, u have done it, my tests were faint when i tested early too, it will get darker as your hcg doubles hun. you done it  congratulations and enjoy it xx


----------



## SarLiv

God sorry girls i have just realised in my manic craziness i have not read back on the posts - sorry i have been so insensitive.  will have a read later tonight, i hope you are all ok and you have good sundays.

Amy and Jenna thank you, you have given me hope it will be a BFP! well more BFP's on different test i can eventually get my head round and trust


----------



## SuzieW

Fantastic news sarliv - fingers crossed that line keeps getting stronger!

Don't worry about being excited on here - we'd all be the same if we got a bfp and it gives us encouragement not to give up hope!

Xxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey lovely ladies

Sarliv massive congratulations to u Hun bet ur so excited x

Floofy when is ur op Hun hope ur ok have u heard from jenni? x

Vic how u doing Hun? X

Birba has it sunk in yet that's mad u andur sister expecting at same time! X

Hey Jenna hun hope ur ok today? Xx

Hello to everyone else can't see to far back as on phone, I'm 6 dpo not feeling positive tbh enjoy sunshine today xx


----------



## angel star

Flipping heck - only gone for a few hours and another BFP.  

Sarliv -so pleased for you after your last few days. Wow   - see we should not test too early as the poor wee baba doesn't have a lot of time to get producing the hCG. I hope you can start believing it and putting the negative tests behind you. Try to relax and you have the progesterone to help you. You will have a fabulous day. xx

Oh please this has to give is all so much hope these BFP


----------



## angel star

SarLiv, I had no symptoms with DS except thought AF would arrive. No sore boobs, no sickness so everyone is different. But it's so early for you that you may yet get all these symptoms  . Congratulations


----------



## Jane2011

SarLiv

Oooooh, so happy for you- that's great news. It's made my morning!

Enjoy and keep us posted xxxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Wow = only gone a few hours and more good news!  

Congrats Sarliv - looking forward to hearing about your darker tests!   

Poppy - hey, I'm waiting for hear from Jen. Op is tomorrow pm. I'm having laparoscopy and dye and hysteroscopy. 

Hi to everyone else  

We were up late last night, cause our next door neighbours went away and left their 18 year old son in the house, who decided to have a rave party all night. Music was pretty noisy but then it all kicked off worse at 11pm, when I went to bed and could hear shouting and swearing in the cut next to our house. Then I heard threats being made so DH and I went to listen out. The next thing we knew, there was a massive gang of lads on our front attempting a drunken brawl, and some of them were on our drive. We went out and so did the neighbours opposite. It took ages to die down, and then there were loads of cars coming and going (pretty sure some of the drunken lads were driving them) Grrr. DH said he could still hear them outside at 4am.  

Anyway, sorry for the waffle. Was tiredly playing Bejeweled Blitz in bed this morning, when DH told me to get up as we were going to the Lake District. We walked 5 miles, had a boat trip and an ice cream. Must admit, I do feel better now!  

Floof x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey floofy

All the best for tomorro u will be fine mr Phillips will take care of u will arrange to meet up when uv recovered xx


----------



## birba

hi ladies 
wowowowowow SarLiv!!! Have you re-tested yet??
Don't worry hun I did the same thing pulling out tests from the bin!  
A line is a line hun that's fab news! 
This month is a boom! Excellent, looking forward to the news of new tests!!  
PS if you remember I didn't have any symptoms either and even now my bbs are not THAT sore!

Floffy honey good luck for tomorrow, hope they give you loads of goodies so you don't feel any pain!

POppy honey how are you? I'm OK it's slowly sinking in.  But I jump at every twinge and I have AF symptoms which I am told it's normal so a bit on the crazy side these days   It's crazy about my sis and I expecting at the same time, doesn't feel real!

Jenna hun have u managed to get a positive ov this month? How u doing?

Angel sorry the witch has arrived but as Amy said it's a long journey but we'll get there

I went for a long walk today down south, it was nice but am exhausted 

Big hugh to everybody! You are all in my thoughts


----------



## SarLiv

Hi everyone, thank you for all of the good wishes!  its good to know some of you didnt have symptoms early on either.

i did another two tests, different brands - tesco own came up with a line and then clear blue digital says pregnant 1 -2 weeks!  cant get my head round it.  19 cycles of nothing, no hint of a bfp and then to see one it does not seem real. and of course it happens the month i get a fab job offer!  how typical but im too pleased to be bothered!  im hoping its a sticky one but if its not at least i will know we CAN do it which is a huge step.  

Floofy good luck for your op tomorrow.

Hoping there is a run of BFP's in the coming months for everyone, and i hope you dont mind me sticking around to see how you all get on.


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Hi girls, I'm new to all this so hope I'm doing it right! I've been trying for a baby for nearly 5 years now with no luck. I've had the hsg & that came back clear, blood tests show that my progesterone levels may be low but my periods are so irregular it's hard to test at the right time (I'm currently 24 days late & at my worst went from May - September last year without a period). Doc thinks it could be pcos but not entirely sure, I had an internal scan which showed some cysts but not enough to confirm pcos & he wants me to start taking clomid in July. Is there any advice anyone can give me on Clomid?? Not sure if there's anything I can do - other than lose some weight - to prepare my body for it.

Thanks x x


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Also can anyone help me with the abbreviations - what does BFP stand for?

Thanks x


----------



## SarLiv

welcome Flossy 

BFP is Big Fat Positive - as in positive pregnancy test
BFN is Big Fat Negative

im not sure if there is anything you need to do to prepare for clomid - i think losing weight does help. one tip is to take the pills at night so you sleep through the side effects, i did that and it seemed to work

i was not taking clomid for pcos but for a luteal phase defect (lack of progesterone in second part of my cycle) which happened when i had endo, but i know some of the girls here have pcos too.

wishing you lots of luck


----------



## birba

SARLIV YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!
            

You must be on cloud 9!!!! Sooo pleased for you honey! That's 3 now this month on this thread! wow wow wow!! 

Ask anything away honey, Amy and I are here for you!


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Thanks SarLiv, will remember that - think the hubby will appreciate not having to deal with the side affects! I believe congratulations are in order, I wish you all the best x


----------



## birba

of course everybody on this thread is here for you, didn't mean to sound insensitive! Must be the excitement of the moment or the feeling faint from hunger


----------



## SarLiv

Thanks Birba i knew what you meant and thats what makes this board so lovely, we are all here for each other.  funny thing is my due date is the same as yours all being well!  but BFP showed later!


----------



## birba

aaahhh we're going to be mummy buddies! Lovely!


----------



## Jane2011

Floof

Best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you

Flossy teacake. Welcome on board

SarLiv, Birba and Amy - wishing you 3 musketeers all the very best. It's so exciting for you all. 

I'm 4dpo and in the dreaded 2ww, I'm going to have an early night ready for the week ahead

Night everyone xxx


----------



## Amy N

evening ladies- this has been a very lucky month, and i feel so blessed that i was fortunate to have a BFP, and that birba and sarliv have now followed suit.....we are all luck

this is an amazingly supportive thread, and i truly believe that the support, and positivity of you 
ladies helped us get our "pip" (what we have nicknamed it!!), you all deserve to get your bfps, and you all will......stay positive!!!

Amy xxxx


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies,

sorry didnt have time for personals this morning as was getting my house ready for my dads 50th birthday party.

Sarliv so so happy for u hunny,def a good month for BFP's, hope some more of us follow x

birba hey hunny yes i did get a positive and a temp rise and am now 5dpo, got my blood test on tuesday, did u get your results back for your bloods? if yes what were they?hope u are well x

jane your just one day behind me, its really dragging this time, i just wanna start testing lol x

flossy welcome to the thread hun x

angel how are u doing hun? glad AF is here so you can get going soon, hope this cycle isnt a long one for u xx

floofy goodluck tomorrow hun, hope it all goes well x

poppy hey hun, just saying hi as been texting u this evening so know how u are lol xx

AFM i am 5dpo and very tired which i saw was a side effect of the pesseries, sorry if too much info but boyfriend put it up back end today and i have to say even tho uncomfortable at first there has been barely any mess so from now on at night will do front and day will do back, just hope it does the trick x


----------



## tonia vel

congrats to amy birba and sarliv so happy for u all


----------



## mooers

Evening everyone! Hope you've all had a good weekend.

Angelstar, I'm on the NHS at the moment, so I'm not sure how getting a private prescription would affect my funding. We get the appointment for the consultant sent to us in June, so if it looks like we'll have to wait ages, then I'll look into doing something privately.

Rosey, it'd be great to meet up at some point   Anyone else live/work in London? 

Jane, hope the Tamoxifen is agreeing with you. 5 Godchildren?! Wow! I have 1 nephew who I see a lot, and I love him to bits   

Tonia, good luck with the clomid. Hopefully they can find a dose that works for you.  

Sarliv, congratulations!!   Keep us posted.

Floofy, I hate being kept awake! I really do love my sleep, I'd have probably piled out there in my pajamas and started yelling at them like a crazy old lady! DH is sure I'm going to get beaten up one of these days by someone who doesn't appreciate being told off.    Good luck for tomorrow. 

Flossy, good luck with the clomid   

Jenna, glad your BF isn't as squeamish as my DH! Hope the pessaries do the trick for you.

Hello to anyone else I haven't mentioned!

AFM, well it's a bit odd really, as AF didn't really turn into anything. I had some light bleeding Friday afternoon, a little last night, but that's it. I normally have very heavy flow (TMI!!!), but I haven't even needed to use a tampon today at all. There isn't even anything when I wipe. If it's still like this tomorrow, I think I'll do a test, as my periods are normally 100% predictable in terms of flow and duration.

Hope everyone has a good week. Only a 4 day week!!!


----------



## floofymad

Gah! Whoever suggested taking this Cough medicine Guaifenesin needs shooting!     It tastes SO rank! Still, if it gets me more CM then I'll be back on here thanking you   Tee hee


----------



## angel star

Floofy you made me laugh        . The things we try and take to get our dream babies. I sympathise with you and rank medicine. I take low dow naltrexone at night and only 4.5mls but it's disgusting  . Kind of got a bit used to it after 3 months but still foul - but £13 cheaper than buying the tablets. I hope that your cough medicine does the trick for you    . Hope all goes or has gone well today  .

Mooers, it's so frustrating because clomid is not an expensive drug and I believe I can have up to 12 cycles of it. However, I have also read that if it is going to work then greatest chance is in the first 2-3 cycles and I'm going onto my sixth in May . But I hope you don't need it and if you test today you get a wonderful surprise.  

Jenna, I'm hoping this cycle is a 28 day one. My cycles seem to be all over the place  . Hope your dad's b'day party went well. I find I'm tired too on the pessaries but then I'm tired most of the time! I really hope you get a sticky BFP Jenna.  

Birba, Amy and SaLiv, hope you are enjoying life on the other thread  .

FlossyTeacake, welcome to this thread. You will get loads of support here and I really hope clomid works for you. It has for a few this month which gives us all hope when we have our down days.  

Hello to everyone else and no doubt you are all looking forward to the bank holidays - hooray. Have a good week.  

AFM, nothing cycle wise. Feel a bit gutted as I had felt so much better in the week but felt pants yesterday when I saw my neighbour out the window and I'm sure she is pregnant. I can't be sure as we don't really speak and it was only a glance (but I seem to be extra sensitive and always on bump alert - pathetic I know  ) but they have a little boy who can't even be 2 and I'm just so sad that I should have either a 15 month or 8 month old if I'd not miscarried and I just feel a bit sad as people don't know the heartache inside and just see a tough exterior and I feel at breaking point some times. I wish I could see into the future and know whether to get off this stupid tread mill of trying if it's never going to work. Sorry I'm feeling a bit down but I know that you all understand. Sure by the end of the day will be fine  .


----------



## Jane2011

Jenna how exciting, fingers crossed for us. Hate symptom spotting! 

Mooers, I've got 8 godchildren, I saw 5 of them in Saturday and was exhausted when I handed them back.  They were all like they'd been plugged into the mains. It was like herding cats but I loved it really! 

Angelstar, your time will come, stay positive. Whenever I see others with babies, I think that's their babies and I'm looking to have mine. I know it can hurt but keep
Happy and try not to stress. We will all be chuffed for you when you say BFP xxxx

Love Jane xxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi girls 

Flossy - welcome   if you can keep up with the speed of this thread you'll love it!

Floofy - good luck today honey and just remember that by tomorrow the soreness will be 100x better and you'll be back on the road to baby-making  

Mooers - I don't want to give you false hope but maybe the witch didn't show for real after all... Let's us know what happens!

Angel - I can definitely sympathise: our new next door neighbours moved in about 2 months ago and shortly after, lo and behold, she tells us she's 4 months pregnant. She's also clearly baby mad because of it as every time I've seen her so far she's asked if we have children/want them/are planning children soon - I've taken to avoiding her whenever I can! Fingers crossed yours is just a bit bloated  

Good morning to everyone else and good luck to everyone testing this week - fingers crossed for another run of bfps! 

AFM well the witch arrived with a vengeance yesterday so onwards and upwards as they say.  I'm trying to get and appointment with my consultant today to start these injections as I think I have to start them on cd2. Also got to go to the dentists for 2 fillings so will be full of holes by the end of the day!


----------



## angel star

Suzie, thanks for that you have made me laugh    . My neighbours probably think the same of me but after 20 months must know that I'm not pregnant and just overweight  . I can always count on someone to make me feel better  . Sorry AF arrived - what injections are you starting? 

Jane, I know I have to be positive and I will be. I'll try not to stress  .

I hope all of us can join Amy, Birba and Sarliv soon


----------



## tonia vel

well im going to start testing for ovulation from today as im  on day 8 but have short cycles of 24 days so keeping my fingers crossed for my first possitive tests this week so bms every 2 days hubby hates this week so much lol he feels under pressure so much he says.

im having a pinky discharge wen i wipe anyone else had this didnt have this with the 50 mg of clomid on the last 2 cycles but on 150mg clomid this time.

good luck to everyone thats waiting for a bfp result this week


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies how are we all how was your weekend?

Wow Sarliv im so happy for youo. The 3rd BFP this month. Its so fantastic.  

Im on a training course all day today so won't get  on here again. Will catchup with you tomorrow.

Have a good day.

PS...AF def on her way. have typical AF cramps this morning. Im not due on until Wed so she will be early. So gutted and that was my final round of clomid.  

Cxx


----------



## jenna201

Good morning laides, hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Angel hunny i didnt get success till my 9th cycle of clomid so hang in there hun, i know it will happen for you and u will soon be showing your baby bump off to the neighbours, my dad loved his party, it went on all day and into the night, just didnt like cleaning the mess up after it but i am happy he had a good day.

mooers yer bf is really good when it comes to things like this although i did it myself today, just wanted to make sure it was done properly before i did my awkwardly attempt, i am gonna keep everything crossed that ur AF wasnt your actual AF and that u get a bfp when you test, please let us know what happens.

jane def gonna keep everything possible crossed for us, i really think april is gonna be a good month for bfp's, we are all def on a roll 

suzie i am so sorry AF arrived for you hunny, hope the injections do the trick for u and good luck at the dentist x

tonia good luck with the ovulation tests this week hun, hope u get a positive one and enjoy bms with hubby, cant help with the pink discharge tho, i never had anythin like that and i have been on min-max dose over the years, maybe call your consultant if your worried hun x

caroline af cramps and early pregnancy cramps are identical hun so dont give up just yet, it isnt over till AF arrives, fingers crossed for you hun xx

AFM nothing much to report, i am now 6dpo and still doing the pesseries which i am getting used to now, got my day 21 blood test tomorrow so fingers cross that confirms my pos ov stick and temp rise and if its high enough i may have an inkling if pregnant or not, wish my luck ladies.


----------



## SuzieW

Angel - not sure: my consultant refers to them as 'fertility hormone injections' but should know more later as now booked in to see him this evening.  I was supposed to start with injections in November but that was when he found I had cysts which lead to my lap and ultimately the discovery of my endo so I'm hoping for mor success this time!

Tonia - sarliv and I both got pre ov spotting with clomid - the witch got me, but check our saliva's result!


----------



## SuzieW

Argh damn you auto correct - obviously I meany sarliv and not saliva!!!


----------



## birba

Hi Jenna hunni glad you managed to have a positive ov result, no actually I didn't even ask I assumed it wasn't important anymore now that I'm pregnant ... ? Or maybe it is?  

Floffy good luck this afternoon for your op will thinking of you!

Jane life on the other thread is good, but I feel such a newbie with only almost 4 weeks 

A big hugh to all of you who had BFN, stay positive I agree with Amy I am sure the support and positivity of this group is a blessing and helped us get our BFP!

Have a great Monday, only 4 days this week!


----------



## jenna201

morning birba hunny, no its not important hun, was just curious to know what the level was. i still cant beleive u got a positive so early on, i didnt get mine till 12dpo, it was negative on 10dpo. i am however gonna test on wednesday when i am 8dpo with a 10miu and see what happpens, if neg will keep testing every 2 days till either positive or af shows, not gonna wait for symptoms as both pregnancy symptoms were totally different x


----------



## tonia vel

thanks suzie and jenna 

hope this spotting as a good thing then got i didnt ovulate on the 50mg of clomid and this spotting shows something good might happen by thursday cos thats the day in due to ovulate so its bms monday wednesday and thursday if i ovulate then to going to test from today every wee from 10am til 10pm lol cos hubby ordered 50 test strips so fingers and legs crossed so much this week for 2 lines


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your well wishes. Am going to go stir crazy today. Can't eat or drink after 11am, but not going down to hospital until 3.30pm and then op will be later. Might have a spring clean to pass the time!   Feeling nervous  

Floof x


----------



## jenna201

tonia, for the ov sticks you are meant to hold wee for at least 4 hours with minimal fluid intake so that is doesnt water it down to do your tests, best time to test is between 12-4pm, some people get them earlier, its up to you what you do hun, but i spent 3 months doing them wrong so dont want you to get false results x

floofy good luck sweety, hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!! Wow you all did a lot of chatting over the weekend!! I will try and catch up with you all as bet as i can! .....

Poppy.. im not too bad hun, how are you? Keep positive hunni you never know April has been a good month for BFP's on here so far!!  

Floofy.. good luck with your op hunni, hope all goes well. Will be thinking about you,  

Sarliv... OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS babes im so pleased for you, what fantastic news!!  

Birba, Amy and Sarliv.. i hope you dont mind me asking but im just curious... how many times did you BMS and did you do anything different at all to any other month? Im intrigued as i start my BMS from today! 

Caroline.. stay positive babes you never know! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!  

AFM... had a extremely busy weekend!! I am now on CD 8 so i am going to start BMS tonight and then every other day for the next week! I so hope we do it this time!   I have finished all my Clomid now and i am back at hospital on 23rd May, so will see what happens then! 
Hope you all have a lovely day today! Its awful being in work when the weather is so warm!  

xx


----------



## SarLiv

morning girls

tonia i had a little bleed about 2 days before i got a positive OPK this cycle and i just got a BFP as you know so it could be a good sign for you.

floofy - you poor thing i remember with my lap having to wait hours with no food or drink, i am so grumpy when i am hungry so i was a nightmare!!

Jenna - everything crossed for you for this week .

Suzie so sorry you the darned witch has come - wishing you all the luck in the world for when you start your injections

Angel - its so hard when you see bumps everywhere you go, every lunchtine i would leave my office in London and see about a trillion pregnant women - its like they are there to taunt you!!  have everything crossed for you for when you try in May.

Vic - we only BMS 3 times this month - 2 days before smiley face on OPK, Day of OPK and then two days after OPK - ie every other day over that period but as i OV'd earlier this month we had not started BMS and then i ovulated and that was that!  i did try the cough medicine thing for better EWCM (i usually have EWCM but i thought what the hell!!)  i didnt do any legs in the air like i have other months, i didnt listen to this bizarre fertility CD i have which i have been listening to, i didnt do any of the stuff i did before, but i did have a job interview and lots to think about there so i dont know if it because of my mind being on something else for a few days - to be honest i dont think so though as i was crying loads in the 2WW thinking it would be a BFN so i cant say i just "relaxed and it happend" quite the opposite!  GOOD LUCK THIS WILL BE YOUR MONTH

hey to everyone else xx


----------



## tonia vel

hi vicnste

my bms starts today to lol im due to ovulate on thursday though due to 24 day cycles good luck   

Susie 

everyone is telling me diffirent times to test so getting confused so much and times to hold the wee in to    just hope for 2 lines that i aint seen yet one day this week


----------



## birba

Hi Vic hun, only 2 times this month! We didn't have much time as DH had to leave for work so we couldn't even wait the "every other day" thing, we did it on Saturday 2nd and Sunday 2rd of April. On Saturday I had 2 bars on CB Fertility monitor on Sunday 3.

What we did different this month was waiting longer to get up after BMS and making sure I had an orgasm after to boost up swimmers inside (Sorry TMI) 

Jenna honey, I don't know how come I had such an early preg test it's crazy I know! Waiting to hear from cons if we can have an earlier scan than 17th of May, must rule out ectopic before I can relax!!


----------



## jenna201

hey birba dont panick just yet about eptopic, have u had any bloods done yet to check hcg level? if u have a scan before 6 weeks you wont be able to pick up the heartbeat yet but still be amazing to see it, i had my last one at 5 wees and 4 days but after all that worry and upset i wont do it again till after 6 weeks so that i ca n relax if all goes well, however i will be bricking it when i go for one in my next pregnancy after last time x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Sarliv.. i think the key might be to relax then?? and you never know! I usually have BMS every other day so fingers crossed!  

Tonia.. Lol well we both know what eachother will be doing tonight!   ha ha ha!! Good lick hunni 

Birba.. wow 2 times thats great! I usually wait a while before i get up and i always orgasm (TMI) so hopefully it will be our month!  

Im sorry for all the questions ladies.... but did you do the old missionary pos or any others too?


----------



## birba

Vic that's great hun! 

Jenna, I brought forward the scan to May 11th - hopefully should be 7 weeks so within ranges.

I had the opportunity of going on May 3rd at 6 weeks but DH wasn't there so didn't think it was right

No bloods checked nothing!


----------



## jenna201

Birba 7 weeks is perfect hun, will def be able to see heartbeat and def worth waitin a bit longer so that DH can come in with you 

vicnste, i conceived in the doggy style position both times sorry other ladies if tmi lol  as apparently thats one of the best for conceiving along with the missionary one due to it being nearer to the cervix or something, i know girl on top is one of the worst due to gravity and all that but obviously other people do conceive that way. do what feels best for you hun, i think we all do different things and seemed all have worked, good luck! xx


----------



## birba

vic forgot to mention the position, same as Jenna  

Jenna thanks hun it does seem a lifetime away though


----------



## SarLiv

missionary for us!!


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your advice. 

No I haven't had ovarian drilling and they haven't mentioned it yet.  I am on my first cycle of Clomid 100 mg.  They didnt try  me with 50mg because they said it wouldn't work for me so straight to 100 mg.  I am in my fertile week this week so fingers crossed it does something.  

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## JacquiP

Afternoon Ladies,

Sorry I have been very slack the last week with checking on here! Been busy working and planning for our wedding, can't believe I get married in 11 sleeps   I am sooooo excited!

Just logged on and great news to see ladies have got BFP's, congratulations!!! I hope you all have healthy pragnancy's and all goes well for you.

Good luck to those who are ttc or in there 2ww.

I am on CD11, took my 2nd lot of clomid day 2-6 at 50mg which I finished on wednesday. Starting to get CM now so guess its coming up for BMS.

I am trying not to get so stressed about it this month as I know it won't help. I have been getting alot of headaches and mood swings which I am guessing is related to the clomid and also incredibly emotional but think the emotions is possibly hormone and wedding related! I felt awful yesterday with a constant headache but had been on the go since Tuesday so we had a very lazy day yesterday. I am feeling so tired too.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Take care, Jacqui xxx


----------



## angel star

Hope you're all alright.

Thank you for all your support today. I feel better having spoken to my clinic about my last cycle (and of course all of you for being there  ). Perhaps I am stressed and that's what is making them longer so I am going to buy a relaxation CD and try that. I seem to go through phases of being alright then have a meltdown again. I can't cry about this because it just makes me feel worse and achieves nothing. 

Vicnste, wishing you so much luck for this cycle     

Jenna, not long until you do your first test    . Thank you for your positivity and giving me hope  . I'm sure it will happen just I'm not very patient.

Birba, when I was expecting DS I thought the 2ww was bad enough, but then another wait until the scan was excruciating  . I hope the time passes quickly but I know it can seem an eternity.

SarLiv, hope you're ok too and it is sinking in.  

Tonia and daredevilrl,     for your cycles this month.

Caroline, I do hope AF doesn't show, but I also know that dreaded feeling  .

Jacqui, good luck for this cycle and maybe with your wedding it will take your mind off it a bit and you will get a wonderful BFP .

Have a headache so not going to try and be clever and remember people as there are quite a lot of us at the moment. But hugs and positive thoughts to all.


----------



## birba

thanks Angel, yeah it is but I am not complaining!! Re-calculated due date based on conception date (we only did it twice this month so that's easy) and baby (all been well) should be due on xmas day!

Floff thinking of you hope you are now well in to recovery babes xxx

Hello to everybody else


----------



## Amy N

Vicnste- we only had BMS twice too... first time was the wed evening (the day i had the trigger injection), and the sat morning, to be honest i thought there was no way we would have been PG, and think i ovulated the thur/fri so the sat may have even been too late, wednesdays was missionary, and sat was a bit of a variety(i thought it was just for fun), but i think the    arrived with me on top. Im convinced it was the wed evening that led to our conception, on previous months we have done it as much as poss over the period of a week, but as we moved house i was just too tired for anything, and the month that we had success!!! good luck hunny, and keep the questions  coming!!!!

Hope everyone else is well, and i will keep popping on to check in on everyone!! xx

Amy xx


----------



## SuzieW

Just back from seeing consultant and have just completed my first injection of Fostimon   which is apparently fsh derived from human urine - lovely! Apparently it's used in a similar way to clomid when clomid hasn't achieved results, but it acts directly on the ovaries whereas clomid stimulates the pituitary gland to produce fsh.  Is anyone else on these injections? I don't know if they go by other names.

Hope you're all well & floofy wishing you a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls 
Welcome to the Newbies I will leave a few threads for you to read about how the site works and abv's and a thread with clomid info and side effects
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0
This website is also helpful for ovulation tests etc, as I can see that a few questions have been asked about when to take a test etc. I'm sure it also has about pg tests too  
PeeOnAStick.com

Talking of PG, I do need to ask that ALL pg chatter needs to happen on the pg boards, if you have particular questions for the girls can this take place via the personal message system please and not on the treatment threads.
Ta Muchley


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls,

I was wondering if i could join you- after a really long wait and 20 lbs lighter I have FINALLY got clomid!!!! 

Lets hope i get success this time!!!

Btw- Hi Amy, birba and Jenna- i recognise you from the TTC naturally thread!! 

Em x


----------



## jenna201

hello again mrsnormie, of course you can join in hunny, well done on your amazing weight loss.
when do you start taking clomid? i wish u lots of luck with it and hope you get success like the other ladies on here xx


----------



## Jane2011

Welcome to the thread Mrsnormie , it's quite fast paced but good fun and a great support

Hoping clomid works for you xxx


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi ladies

I am on C/D 14 but I have not seen the egg white mucus.  Does everybody get this or are people finding that they dont necessarily get it? 

Also is it best to have sex every day around your ovulation time or ??

Thanks ladies. 

Best of luck to all x


----------



## kylieboo

Hi ladies, I have PCOS and was recently put on my first induced cycle however not with Clomid, but Femara/Letrozole - pretty much exactly the same thing, only used in cases where Clomid not always successful for people.  I will just call it Clomid though as its easier on here! Anyways! My periods were very irregular since going off pill in Sept 2010, only 3 periods since, and the most recent one just never showed up. I was put on a course of 10 days of progesterone, to bring on AF then was told to take Clomid on CD 3-7.

I am now on CD 13. I have been doing OPK since CD 9. CD 9 looked positive-ish but was hard to tell as lines were so similar but test line was not darker than control line. Then since they have appeared negative and appear to be getting lighter. I have done these in the past and had no line at all.  Is it true its innacurate if you check in the morning?

CM very watery from CD 9 - 11 and cervix high and soft, Now seems a bit dryer and more sticky so unsure if perhaps I ovulated already between CD 9-11. I also had weird cramps and major bloating on CD 11 and slight light cramping on CD12. Is this a bit early for ovulation or is that common on induced cycles?

My BBT temps seemed normal, then went a bit higher on CD 9-11, then since have dropped and I was expecting a rise but has just stayed low. Its strange, my previous and this cycle seem to start higher in temp then drop and its supposed to be other way around! I am low on progesterone and LH levels are in normal range. Any explanaiton for this?

I was not asked to return for 21 day progesterone tests and bloods tests etc so kind of doing this on my own and unsure as to what should be happening and when (my doc is veyr busy and not always around to answer my daily questions ) I cannot figure it out as according to CM and cramps maybe I have already OV but according to OPK and BBT doesnt look like I have. Maybe I am about to ovulate and maybe temps about to rise after the drop?  I feel very bloated from CD 11 onwards and nipples larger. 

Am very confused!! If anyone could shed any light it would be appreciated!


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies. I will do personals later as on my phone but just wanted to say to shellebell  that although i get this is a ttc thread for clomid girls, i feel that it is unfair for the girls that have had success with it should be pushed out just because they have fallen pregnant. All of us on here have become very close friends supporting each other through our journey and i am sure if one of us had a problem with them speaking about pregnancy the would say so. I hope this doesnt come across the wrong way or anything but it was bothering me so just had to say that as those girls are our inspiration and proof that clomid can and does work and they have been thru years of disappointment to get where they are now and i am thrilled for all of them.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hello all my Lovely FF's xxx

Amy, Birba & Sarliv.. thank you for all your info girls, every little helps!! Hope you are all well      

Jacqui.. oooooo your wedding is VERY soon, i bet you are so excited!! Im at the same point as you hun ready to start the   soon, good luck with it x

Angel.. glad you feel a bit better hun, stay strong it WILL happen  

Floofy.. thinking of you hun, hope your op went well and you are recovering well.  

MrsNormie.. welcome to the Crazy Clomid chatter  

Dare devil.. i usually have   every other day around ov as they say the   has to regroup together and this is supposed to help?

Jenna.. i defo agree with you hun on that, i was thinking exactly the same thing. Nicely said  

Caroline.. how are you doing today babes    

AFM.. we are starting BMS tonight and then every other day until ov has passed!! I really hope we do it this time round as i have no more Clomid left now, and my DB is very determind this time too, so hopefully with all the BFP's on here and determination we can do it. I am going to try my best and clear my mind and think positive and concentrate on my hol coming up in 2 weeks! 
Hopefully we will have another load of BFP's in May!


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Thanks for all asking about me    Just got in and feel like a gutted fish! 

Finally had op at 6.30 last night. Was totally starving by that time.  Had lap with dye and then hysteroscopy. Woke up and was very disorientated again, so had to have loads of morphine. Didn't have a good night. Was very sore and vomited twice. Been peeing pinky/reddy urine, cause had some stents put in. Also noticed that one side of stomach is massively swollen compared to the other. 

Consultant came to see me this morning. He found widespread endo again. Same places as before but others too. He cut it all out successfully. Tubes are open and fine. He doesn't know whether I have aggressive endo, which is why it's come back so quickly, or whether they left loads last time. Anyway, fertility wise he thinks we're good to go. He suggested trying this week if we can! I'm on CD12 though and not sure I can face BMS, in this state! 

Oh, and he also mentioned that my appendix looks thickened and might need to come out.    That would possible explain the stabbing pains I've been getting on that side now and then.
So, I'm laid on the couch, hardly able to move, stomach on right is so swollen can't fit into jeans and I still feel sick! 

Sorry no personals. Sleepy.
Floof x


----------



## blondieleeds

Hi 

Please could somebody help me.
I am on my first cycle of clomid and on cycle day 19 today. I have been for a scan on day 12 and one on day 15 and I am being scanned on day 20 (tomorrow) their was no dominant follicles on either scan the only thing that showed was the endometruim lining was building up nicely. 

I have had not CM tmi until Sunday, Monday and today which was milky and stick. Sorry for the tmi. Do you think that this could be a sign of approaching ovulation?

xx


----------



## SarLiv

go Vic go - BMS every other day and am really hoping for your BFP for you!!

Jenna - thank you - i dont want to leave you guys, i dont intend to talk pregnancy but i dont want to leave and i want to find out how you are all doing.  to be honest at just 4wks i am not counting my chickens yet, i am hopeful and  being positive it will work out but i may well be back on here again trying for all i know, which makes me want to stay in touch with you all even more!

Floofy - i remember the post lap feelings - it really takes it out of your doesnt it.  fantastic that consultant thinks he now has it all and your tubes are clear.  my lap was end of november and this was my 5th cycle after that.


Blondie Leeds - i dont think i am much help because i was never scanned with clomid.  i do know pre ovulation CM is usually wet/clear like egg white rather than thick and sticky - its so hard to work out when OV is, maybe you should consider taking your temperature as that really helped me know OV had happened.

Kylie - welcome - thats a tricky one - from your symptoms it does sound like you have OV'd but then if your temp is down that does not make sense.  i would keep on with the BMS and then keep taking your temp just so you can be sure you dont miss it.

Dare Devil - i dont think everyone gets it - i did but not as much as i did before i took clomid.  i also had less days of it.  i would have 5 days before but on clomid only 2/3, so maybe your ewcm has just not started yet?  also we did it every other day around OV as hubby had a lower count and we wanted to give them a change to build up!!

welcome Mrs Normie

hello to everyone else - hope you are all well.  im finding it very hard to be motivated at work today - it looks so nice out there!


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

What fabulous weather we're having

Vic - go for it, hope that it's your month!

Shellebelle, I have to agree with Jenna, we're forming friendships, albeit on line ones and I don't know how I'd get though this process without everyone. 

Floof, big hugs - hope you are taking it easy   xxx

Well I'm 6dpo and very weepy today. My best friend of 32 years said to me over text last night that I was obsessing which started me off and I cried myself to sleep. I  decided to tell my friends about the treatment so they could support me. 

I explained that I was finding my treatment very hard especially as one of my friends who sits opp me at work is heavily pregnant. I'm chuffed to bits for her and am staying positive but it's still always there. My best friend doesn't realise we tried for 2 years before starting the treatment, she has 2 lovely boys and I don't think she understands as she hasn't been through it. 

''It is going to be very hard for you jane but you are still only a few months into this and it may take a while, i am telling you as a TRUE FRIEND not someone just giving you false lip service, this is something you are going to have to be patient for chìc and it WILL happen, but this is someone elses time for their good news and its not about feeling sorry for you as you have nothing to feel sorry about, you are a few months into it and it WILL happen, have faith.  The woman in yr office and many like her have gone through absolute travesties to get a child, you are just at the beginning of your journey. As a friend of 30 yrs who knows what you are like, i am here to keep things in perspective 
xxx

I think I'm going to avoid talking through the treatment with friends for now as I don't want to sound like a broken record. 

I'm an emotional wreck today and hate not being in control of my hormones, i am just so grateful for fertility friends as everyone is going through the same thing

Xxxxxx


----------



## Amy N

I hope I havent offended anyone, and would really like to be able to still post on here, as I have made some good friendships on here.....i will try and keep PG stuff to the PG threads, but still be here to offer support to  the wonderful ladies who gave me support......Is that allowed

Hope your all well!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## SarLiv

Jane i just think that is terrible - dont take anything your friend said to heart.  i have some friends who i have talked about TTC to and some i have not because i know those friends will be "oh relax it will happen" and that sentence drives me crazy.  i think its ridiculous of your friend to say those things to you, of course you are going to have these natural feeling about your work colleague and of course you are happy for people but you want it yourself and its so hard being positive and upbeat for everyone and wanting something so much yourself.

can you tell your friend exactly how long you have been trying?  or maybe you should ignore her and tell another friend - i found one of my friend who has two children hugely understanding and supportive of me when other friends have not been - maybe you should pick someone else to confide in so you get the support you deserve?


----------



## kylieboo

Thak you girls. Weirdest thing happened after posting above. I go to loo and discover - for the first time EVER - some serious stringy egg white down there! sorry if TMI, but this is a bit of a breakthrough as now I know exactly what people talking about! feels light crampy down there so am guessing OV is coming now as opposed to a few days ago. YIKES!!


----------



## angel star

kylieboo, welcome to the thread and yay you have EWCM -   you will get lucky.

Amy, I don't think you or Sarliv or birba have offended anyone. We all just can't wait to be as excited as you and on the other thread. I suppose it can be tough for some to read so maybe we should ask for a pregnant after clomid thread and that way we can all come and join you for chatter. I keep looking at your posts on the other thread but don't belong there so will not post - don't want to feel like a gooseberry  .

Jane    . Oh gosh some people can be so insensitive. Nobody understands all of this except us and how dare they try to tell you how you have nothing to feel sorry for. It's a sad fact but noone gets infertility if you have not experienced. It is truly the most awful thing that has ever happened in my life and I am sure is the case for most of you. Most women who offer us this 'helpful' advice have absolutely no idea because they can produce children when they want. I know what you mean about sounding like a broken record but hey, here we can go on about it as much as we need to.

Sarliv, keep thinking positively - sure everything will be fine.

Blondieleeds, sorry I'm not much help either with your question. I have been scanned on 2 cycles, had a good size follicle on one cycle and the first it popped before day 14. Try not to worry as this is your first cycle and sometimes you need an increased dose, but great that you are being scanned so you know what is going on.

Floofy, hope the soreness eases in time for BMS. Take care of yourself. 

Vicnste, hope you enjoy yourself   and you get a BFP.

MrsNormie, welcome to this thread and wishing you all the best on clomid.  

Hi to jenna, daredevilr, Suzie, jacqui and everyone else (can't see any further back  ).  

AFM, really weird this trying not to conceive  . However, have taken the opportunity to purchase Preparing to Conceive CD which I hope will help me relax and get rid of any fears I have. I should have bought this months ago but really thought I would not need it - how wrong could I have been! Last day of antibiotics tomorrow - hooray. Can't wait to start again next month.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Floofy...awww poor hun, i hope your not too sore babes, im glad to hear that your tubes are all fine and you are good to go ahead with BMS etc. I hope you start to feel better soon hun  

Sarliv.. ha ha my poor DB wont know whats hit him this month, im so determind!  

Jane.. sometimes the closest ones to us are the worst ones. They dont understand what we go through and the things they say effect us so much and its so unfair. I havent told anyone of my friends about what im going throough the only people that know is my mum, dad , brother and of course my DB and obviously all you lovely people. We are all here for you and understand your pain just remember that babes  

Amy.. no way have you offended anyone, and it should defo be allowed that you and the other girls who have conceived are able to stay on here, we all need you's  

Kylieboo.. oh hun thats a good sign, good luck  

Angel.. good luck for starting again next month babes  

OMG im too hot in this bloody office!!! Roll on Friday, nice long weekend and well deserved!! Hope the rest of you are having a good day! x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies,

Hope youo all ok and enjoying this lovely weather? 

Just been trying to catchup with all the threads that have been posted since yesterday. You lot have bee soooooo busy.

Ive been rushed off my feet today so can only say a quick hello to you all.

AF still not here but tested with a 10miu and no line showed so def not preggers. Just waiting for the dreaded AF to arrive 

Hopefully catchup with you all properly tomorrow.

PS..How to you get the OV ticker thing at the bottom of you info? I would love to put one up.


Cx


----------



## Shellebell

As I said before, I don't mind the pg girls being on these threads and providing support, however I was just reminding you that there is not to be any pg chatter on tx threads, as per the FF guidelines
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0
So a comment about how are you feeling, i'm fine/scared/happy is fine. Just not any further.

I'm sure you would understand as a potential poster on this thread having a difficult time, rather than the friendships that have happened (quite naturally) and wanting to know all of the information.

Caroline - Just click on one of the tickers to take you to the site and set it up for your info (there are LOADS out there that show/do different things  ) you copy the URL code which will have the [ square brackets around it and paste it into your signature box in your profile. You can add pictures in the same way (like my nodding name) and also add the pink writting. Just watch that you will have only a limited number of characters thou


----------



## MrsNormie

hi girlies!!

My my my you do go fast!!

I just wanted to say i thinks its amazing that clomid worked for some of the girls on here and i will be asking LOTS of questions- its was actually FF that made me try the clomid and the metformin( again!! even though i am always so sick with it), and i want to hear about how you are all getting on- although i do understand it is hard for some people to read about PG.

I am starting my clomid hopefully next week- inducing a period at present- although i had period pain all day!! Only had one tablet!! I dunno- think that scan didn;t agree with me as been in pain ever since with my ovaries and womb!!

xxxx


----------



## jenna201

evening ladies,

floofy so glad you are home and recovering hun and that the operation went well. i am so pleased you dont have to wait to ttc again. i wish you a speedy recovery and that you notice a difference now you have had the op xx

vicnste good luck with the bms tonight, i really hope you get lucky this month hun xx

jane, oh my god hunny i can not believe your friend text you that message, how insensitive can some people be, i am actually shocked she calls herself a friend and is actually making out she is doing it for the good. dont listen to her hun, you can have all the support you need from us, it does suck when your "real life" friends are not supportive, i have had it when i confided in a friend i have grown up with, all she could say about me not being able to conceive at the time was "oh well not the end of the world, your lucky" which was a big slap in the face. i dont blame you for being so upset but we are all here for you chick and dont ever be made to feel bad about how your feeling regarding ttc xx

shellebell i am glad they can still stay on here, i agree with angel and think it is a good idea to have a pregnancy thread for girls that have had success with clomid so that we can pop in and still keep in touch without sending individual PM's

caroline i am sorry hun that the hpt was negative   hope your doing ok hun xx

kylieboo so pleased that you got the CM you have been waiting for, hope this is a good month for you hun xx

sarliv hope you are well hun and i am so glad that you can stay  xx

mrsnormie hope AF arrives soon so that you can get started on your clomid, wishing you lots of luck this cycle xx

Hello to everyone else that i have missed off, bf just walked in and is asking for his dinner lol. AFM i am 7dpo and had my blood test today which was an eventful one, nurse clearly had no idea what she was doing, ended up jabin it in my arm and covering herself with my blood and not getting any in the tube lol. I have not a single symptom yet so not really sure if i have had success or not but my temp did shoot up quite high this morning so not sure if that means anything or not. hope you all have a lovely evening xx


----------



## birba

Hi ladies,

Angel I think it's a great idea to have a thread of ladies who had success on Clomid 

I'll keep popping in here you have given me so much support and my success is partly due to all of you, I feel I have made very close friends  

Floffy I wish you a speedy recovery honey, it's good news on the tubes babe and that it's all systems go on fertility  

Vic good luck hun! xxx

Jane can't believe it hun, here's a big hugh for you!  

a big hugh to all of you!


----------



## tonia vel

hi everyone 

i think its nice to have the one how r pg no clomid on this thread it just helps us be more possitive about everything been upset today though daughter accused me of doing to much for my grandson    plus my nephews gf had a baby boy this morning.

we been ttc for 3 yrs and the problems we r going though since ttc my sister in law has had 2 daughters  and sister has a son and daughter had a son and my neice had a son and my nephews gf had a son today and my others nephews gf is 6 weeks pg and every time we hear one is pg we pray so much we will be the next but nobody in our family or friends know that we been ttc for 3 yrs either and was hard wen my daughter can home pg then he has a lot of problems to hens why i try to help her so much 

but could also be due to my hormones atm as due to ovulate in 2 days


----------



## tonia vel

just had to share theses last 2 dayd with mystic meg on **

monday-------"Tonia, I bring you GOOD news! A wish will come true for you this week."

tuesday-------"Tonia, I bring you GOOD news! There will be a positive revelation for you on a Thursday."


Fingers crossed shes right


----------



## SuzieW

Hi lovely ladies,

Sorry I've been incommunicado today - my iPad needed charging so we were separated for the first time in 5 days  

Jane - I can only echo what others have said. I'm so sorry your friend responded to you in such an insensitive way. I think we've all been there in one way or another, so you may find other friends are more understanding, but regardless you can always count on us when you need support or a whinge or a pick me up  

Floofy - sorry you're feeling like a fish. You will start to feel better soon though hon, bear that in mind (and milk dh nursemaiding while it lasts!!)

Tonia - sorry you're feeling blue. Hormones or otherwise, sometimes this old treadmill gets you down.  Hope you feel brighter soon xx

Jenna - ouch! Sounds like something out of a horror film! 

Daredevil - one of the common side effects of clomid is that it can dry up CM. A lot of us on here use a variety of ways to combat that: I use pressed which is a sperm friendly lubricant, I know others take cough medicine with an ingredient to thin mucus (although floofy doesn't recommend the taste and steer clear of anything with antihistamines in it as that will have the opposite effect)

Caroline - sorry you got a bfn   here's to a bumper May for all of us!!

Kylieboo - welcome to the thread.  You mention you were diagnosed with pcos. I don't have personal experience there, but my understanding is that one of the symptoms of it is that you will get multiple positive readings on opks and multiple patches of fertile cm as your body tries to ovulate but may not succeed.  The only way to know you've definitely ovulated is through temperature, so if yours hasn't risen, I'd say you've not ovulated and need to stick with the BMs for a bit longer! Dh will be pleased

Welcome to mrs normie and blondie Leeds

Hi to our inspirational pregnant ladies saliva, birba and Amy

Hi vic, angel and anyone I've rudely missed  

Afm day 2 of Fostimon injections passed without incident. No side effects yet but it's early days. Not much else to report, just loving the sunshine! Baby dust to all xx


----------



## SuzieW

Daredevil that should have read preseed - autocorrect strikes again!

And sarliv sorry I keep calling you saliva!! Same excuse


----------



## birba

thanks suzie hunni hope you are well  

Caroline sorry you got a BFN ..... keep thinking positive hun


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your advice.  Thanks so much SuzieW I didnt know that about antihistaimines and I have been taking them cause I had a reaction to a new mascara.  I certainly wont be taking them any more.  

Hope everybody is ok.  Sorry I dont speak much on here but dont have a computer at home and I can only quickly pop on at work at lunchtime etc.  

Rach


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Dardevil - yeah avoid antihistamines. I found out last year and had to suffer the entire hayfever season with no tablets - was awful!    I'm taking Robitussin cough medicine, but not had it enough in last few days. 

Caroline - sorry about your BFN hun  

Suzie - hi, hope your lack of side effects continues!  

Tonia vel - Get   and fingers crossed Mystic Meg has predicted some good news for you!  

Jenna - sorry about your awful experience with those bloods!    

Jane - sorry about the insensitivity of that person.   Makes me mad when people say things like that and have no idea what we're going through.

MrsNormie - hope AF arrives soon so you can get started  

Vic - how are you? Thanks for all your well wishes.  

Sarliv - yeah this lap has definitely been worse than the last one. But he's done more, so it's likely to be worse!

Hi to Blondie, Kylieboo and anyone else I may have missed. Sorry! 

AFM, had a good night's sleep. Can walk slightly easier today but stomach still incredibly sore and swollen. Have just noticed blue ink all over my bottom and back! lol. Not even allowed to bath properly, but will have to try and scrub a little later. My BF has the day off and said she'd pop over later.    On CD13 today and would normally Ov 14 or 15, so have a total dilemma whether to not have BMS, or just 'do it' in the most comfortable way...   

Floof x


----------



## SarLiv

hey all

very quick one as i am busy at work today - floof i would be tempted to just go for it!!  do it in the most comfortable position you can find - you may as well give it a whirl as you never know!!

hoep everyone has a good day!

S x


----------



## mooers

Hi all!

Floofy, Boots Nirolex tastes less gross than the Robitussin, and it's much cheaper. Nirolex tastes less 'medicinal' if you know what I mean!   I've also found a pregnancy friendly hayfever treatment in Boots, it's a type of cellulose powder that gets sprayed up your nose to coat the inside. It's less gross than it sounds, as the powder is invisible to the naked eye. It's not as good as antihistimines, but it's better than nothing anyway.   Hope you feel better soon. Take it easy. 

Caroline, sorry for your BFN. It never gets any easier does it   

Jane, I am in the same position with someone I work with. She is also heavily pregnant, and is one of the few people who knows I am having treatment. She keeps coming out with this crap about how I have to drink tap water instead of filtered water, and the old favourite of 'Relax and it'll happen'. I keep finding excuses to avoid her, and then I feel bad about it. These people have no idea what we are going through, and should just keep their mouths shut. Sorry, I started ranting a bit there!!   

Jenna, fingers crossed that your eggies are as energetic as your blood this month!  

Vic, good luck with the BMS! 

Hi to everyone else, wishing you all lots of   and   

AFM, well I guess I'm not supposed to post on here anymore, as I've finished my Tamoxifen cycles. I have really valued your support over the last few weeks though, as it's the first time in the 2 and a half years that I've been ttc that I've had people to talk to about what I'm going through. If nobody minds, I think I'll carry on lurking and chipping in for the time being, until I know what direction my treatment is going to take. Hope that's OK?


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Floofy otl be worth it I was in quite a bit of pain too but when I had first period after op it wasn't painfull I was amazed keep taking ur pain relief u got from hospital wishing u a speedy recovery hun xx

Moores def stay on thread and keep chatting to us all xx

Am off out for the day in glorious sunshine hopefully will cheer me up as feeling bit down xx


----------



## floofymad

Mooers - I'm not on clomid either but the lovely ladies don't mind me lurking!  

Poppy - hope you enjoy the sunshine and you feel a bit better


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING!! what another beautiful day we have   it really boosts my mood!! I love it

Tonia.. i wish you every luck hun, make sure you get down to a lot of BMS over the next few days and you never know Mystic meg could be right!  

Floofy.. glad you had a good sleep babes!! ha ha you made me laugh about the blue ink   the same thing happened to me when i had my lap! If you feel ok enought to have BMS then i would defo go for it, but i wouldnt push it too much xx

Mooers.. yes you must make sure you stay in touch with us all hun, we will miss you otherwise!  

Poppy.. i hope the lovely sunshine does cheer you up hun  

Hellooo to everyone i have missed xxxxx  

AFM.. well i didnt manage to start BMS again last night as we have never got a minute to ourselves recently and when we eventually got home last night we were that tired we fell straight asleep and then didn't hear the alarm this morning!!! Manager not happy as was very late!!   Anyway we are defo starting it tonight, and i cant wait!! My poor DB is gagging for it as he decided for us not to do it a week before my AF arrived and obv when Af was here so it has been 2 weeks since we last had any nookie! He wanted to do this so he has plenty of   for me! ha ha.

Hope you are all having a good day! Will try and get on here again later on xx


----------



## jenna201

morning laides on this glorious day 

floofy u did make me chuckle about the blue ink on your   lol, i agree with the other girls and think you should try bms if ur consultant said so, try a comfortable position and get your dh to take it slow, if it gets too paintful then obviously stop, wishing you lots of luck hun and hope your feeling better today xx

vicnste good luck with the bms tonight, hopefully ur naughty lay in has given you both lots of energy for tonight   xx

mooers def dont leave the thread hun, u are def more than welcome to stick around, u have been on it so can still be helpful to new ladies who will be joining and needing advice plus we will miss u   xx

poppy hunny, hope u have a lovely day relaxing in the sun and i will give u a text later when i get my blood results, just called gp and they are not in yet, so gonna give it a couple more hours xx

sarliv, birba and amy hope your all doing well xx

tonia good luck with the bms and i hope that the mystic meg was predicting good things for you and that they come true xx

angel how are you hunny? getting closer and closer till ttc again   xx

rosey how are you hun? been waiting to find out if AF came but not seen you on either of the threads, hope your ok chick xx

hello to any other ladies i have missed 

AFM well i tested way too early this morning with a 10miu test at only 8dpo but was not as lucky as birba, it was negative, not even a hint of a line so i am gonna wait till friday and try again then, i just couldnt help myself lol, still got no symptoms and my temp took a dive this morning so i am hoping this is my implantation dip, hope you all have a lovely day wherever u are xx


----------



## daredevilrl

Are people finding that the first cycle of Clomid doesn't work but that the second one does? x


----------



## jenna201

hi daredevil, everyone is different hun, i didnt get any success with ovulation and pregnancy till my 9th cycle of clomid whereas other ladies have had it first, second 3rd and so on. just keep trying it and making sure u have bms during fertile time and see how u get on, wish u lots of luck hun x


----------



## tonia vel

think i need to start writing note on everyone to keep up with this thread lol

Feeling a bit better today not so tearful I'm just fed up seeing pg mums or with people with new borns i want it to be me but loving hearing the success with AmyBbirba and Sirliv on hear cos they have been in our shoes and thing is all our baby's r so much wanted and will have so much love and attention  and u see people shouting screaming and moaning about there kids and its just doing my head in.

Had to laugh this morning hubby work up earlier than normal for work and turned to me and said can we have bms or regular sex today lol so deed was done before work (sorry tmi) but he has been working long hours this week 40hr in 3 days and still 4 days of work to go but in due to ovulate tomorrow so though hes in work all day tomorrow and if the opk give me 2 lines tomorrow bms again tomorrow night. Hope ur get around to bms tonight Vicnste and floofy ur feeling better soon.

hope everyone in good and enjoying this lovely weather we going away for a few days 1st may so hope mystic meg is spot on and will test on 2nd may our second wedding anniversary would be the best pressie we could give each other 

good luck everyone with ur pg,  bms or just having fun


----------



## daredevilrl

Oh I see.  What is bms?  I am still learning lol x


----------



## daredevilrl

What was everybody's testosterone levels?  Mine is 2.7.  Nobody has ever mentioned ovarian drilling to me though so wondered if they only did that if your testosterone was a certain level? x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jenna.. oh good luck hunni!! yes defo test again on Friday as you have prob tested that bit too early  

Dare.. i think everyone is different people do say the more times you take Clomid the more likely you are to conceive but everyone is different. BMS = baby making sex. Dont worry hun you will get use to all the abbreviations  xxx

Tonia.. glad you managed the deed this morning! i wish you all the luck in the world! My DB makes me laugh too he rang me earlier to tell me he is looking forward to having BMS later on, ha ha bless him


----------



## SarLiv

Jenna i tested at 8,dpo, 10 dpo, 11dpo and then only got a BFP 12dpo - so i think you are too early - i had no hint of a line at all and then it was there - wishing you all the luck in the world for Friday.


----------



## jenna201

daredevil i researched ovarian drilling, it was not offered to me, i begged for it, i had tried metformin and clomid and neither worked, i didnt ovulate once on them for over a year plus metormin made me very sick. I found out abut the ovarian drilling and my consultant agreed i could have it and it was the best thing i have ever had done due to it making the clomid work for me and it made my symptoms of pcos a lot less so feel much happier in myself and also changed my appearance too. it is a little painful but more sore than anythin, i had both ovaries drilled 8 times each and it has really helped,it isnt permanant but is a temporary fix whilst ttc xx

sarliv hey hunny, i know i tested way too early, i just couldnt help myself lol , i had all this before, i got negatives then by 12dpo i would get the positive pregnancy tests, will keep testing till they change positive or if AF comes. i know the cyclogest will effect things so if no pos by tuesday i will stop using it and hope that af wont be delayed too much so that i can try again xx

thanks vicnste, i will try and be a good girl and wait but i am terrible, i just wanna know now lol xx


----------



## blondieleeds

Well ladies 

I had my scan today and there is nothing. 
The sister said that if I had no lining built up in my uterus then they would end the cycle. But because I have nice and thick lining it shows that I do have some hormonal activity going on they will take me throyugh to day 35. So I will be scanned agin next wednesday. But have been told that if we do have bms then we have to use a barrier method as there is a fine line between no ovarian activity and over activity. Cos she said I could go back next week and find I have four maturing follicles and if we dont use a barrier method then we could end up with a multiple preganacy. 

Then she said if I have no respnse on this cycle then they would double the clomid for my next cycle and if there was still no response then I would go on to injections. 

I am slightly worried, do you think I could miss ovulation if a dominant follicle appears.


----------



## tonia vel

Blondie leeds ---- a multi pg wouldn't worry me i would go for it 2 - 3 for the price of one fab

vicnste------ good luck for tonight men r so funny on times i should be very fertile today as i have 24 day cycles  and ovulate tomorrow        fingers crossed for us both

daredevilrl------- I'm on my third cycle of clomid with opk i ain't had a positive result yet but I'm due to ovulate tomorrow even though Ive been testing since Monday but Ive also been told on clomid u can sometime ovulate later to (dont know if this is right though)

sarliv ------wot is 8,dpo, 10 dpo, 11dpo all about


----------



## daredevilrl

Jenna - So do they not like to do it really so that is why they dont offer it? I came off of Metformin about a month ago as I contstantly felt sick and I was bleeding for 68 days and it wouldn't stop.  Damn horrible stuff it is.  I dont know why they still use it as I haven't heard many success stories for it.  I feel happier on the Clomid, although I still dont fully understand that and I have no clue what a cycle is as I have never really had one.  Very big learning curve for me.  As I am sure it is for everybody.  Is it best to get an ovulation kit? Does that help alot? Sorry about your M/Cs x


----------



## birba

Jenna hunni test again on Friday, as Sarliv said, I'm praying for you honey  

Floffy how is the recovery? I also had a blue bum for a while 

Hope everybody is well!

What a glorious day outside today!


----------



## jenna201

daredevil, i think its an old fashioned thing so not done as often as they used to but ask your consultant, if you have tried all other options i cant see why they wont do it for you, it has a good success rate and lots of women fall pregnant the first 6 months after having the op done and i am proof of that as i have fallen twice which even tho ended up in m/c the op and clomid still did its job it was just unfortunate that i may have other problems too, Amy also has just fallen pregnant after having it the same time i did so we are two success stories just on this thread. I use clear blue digital ovulation tests as tried the cheap ones and could never tell, i would think it was pos then show my consultant and he would say no and my bloods would prove it was neg as i never ovulated. so up to you which ones you use as clear blue digital are quite expensive when trying for a few months but they def help with knowing your fertile days and i also do my basal body temps too so can confirm ovulation has happened with a temp rise day after pos opk.

Birba thanks hunny i will let u know what happens xx


----------



## Shellebell

tonia and daredevil - this is a link to how the site works including Abv  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

RE Metformin, it is prescribed to many girls who have PCOS and it helps in cases where you are insulin resistant to help reg your hormones. There are many girls that find it successful (in fact my good friend on here only has her 2 with thanks to metformin only)
There is more info on the PCOS board with girls on metformin http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies,

Sorry another quick hello im afraid. So busy still and trying to study at the sametime!!!

Floof...Get well soon chick. Sending you a big  

Still no AF. Due today but I can feel her. Slight cramping so prob rear her ugly head tonight. Got the pills ready as my last AF the first day was soooo painfull  

Thanks for your kind words. Im gutted but im sure I will get there in the end no matter what I have to go through to get preggers.   

I will try and do personals tomorrow but another packed day for me at work.

Welcome to all the new ladies. The support on here is fab and I have made some lovley online friends that are the best support I could of ever asked for.

Sending you all big   loads of   and tons of  

Cxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Ggggrrrrrrrr I can't figure out how to load on a ticker!!!! HELP!!!  

Cxx


----------



## Shellebell

You need to use the URL code with the [ square brackets round it


----------



## MrsMaguire

Crikey you girls can chat for England.


AF is due next Monday I think, so I'll start taking the clomid on Tuesday if she arrives like she's meant too! 


I've got some drugs to try and help with the miscarriages, really hoping we get a positive result that sticks this time. 


xx


----------



## jenna201

mrsmaguire hey hunny do u mind me asking what drugs you have been given for the miscarriages and have they found the cause? sorry you have been thru them   xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Not a good day today. Can walk slightly easier but feeling quite tearful. DH and I just attempted BMS, which wasn't too bad, but I'm now pinky/red bleeding after. I remembered that I had a bit of this last night too, when I wiped (sorry tmi) but I didn't know where it's coming from. 
Has anyone had a lap and dye?
Did you bleed after?
Slightly panicking, although DH is saying I'm being silly. 

Floof x


----------



## SuzieW

Floofy - sorry today's not been a good day. Sending you cheery thoughts   I had a lap without dye in December: I don't remember bleeding once I got home, but I definitely remember being told it was a common side effect so please don't stress honey.

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well x


----------



## jenna201

hey floofy hunny, i had bleeding thru both my lap and dyes, especially when i had sex after my first one so dont panic too much, i was also told it was fairly common. glad you managed BMS tho, hope u feel better tomorrow x


----------



## kylieboo

Girls, I am a couple of days late but just wanted to say thank you for your lovely responses to my earlier post  No temp rise yet but suspect I ovulated either Tuesday eve or yesterday sometime based on CM, bloating and cramps. Expecting a temp rise in next day or 2! Unfort, didnt get any BMS in... hubby wasnt in the mood.   Going through a rough patch and he isn't being particuarly supportive. It hurt so badly knowing I actually ovulated (or think I did) for the first time in eons, and now I have to wait another couple of weeks and don't know if I even have anything to look forward to! last BMS was Friday eve so unless he has super sperm that last for 4-5 days dont think in with a shot this month. All those moods, weight gain and hot flushes for nothing!   will try again next month and then considering giving clomid a break and trying to regulate hormones naturally. Bit of a challenge but need to feel good inside and out to keep my spirits up throughout this process I think. Geez its only first cycle and I feel like such a failure already. Many of you are such an inspiration with all you have been through and yet still so positive and determined. I wish you all positive baby vibes!


----------



## Jane2011

Floof, hope you are feeling a bit better today and my god you deserve a medal for attempting BMS so soon. Get lots of R & R, your body will need it. Sending big hugs  

Kylie, hope things get a little easier at home. You're so right in needing that support, men don't really appreciate exactly what we go through as it's not happening to them. I was told last night that all ive done over the past few days is nag at him, just makes you feel worse as I dont feel like I have been off. He's usually very chilled but stressed with work so I'll let him go
Into his cave for a bit! 

Jenna, how you doing the 2ww this time feels like absolute torture. What's the earliest any of our girls has had a BFP? 

Mrs Macguire, nice to see you back 

Suzie w, any news with you? 

Caroline, wishing you all the luck in the world for AF to stay away 

Blondieleeds, a multiple pg wouldn't bother me either but they do come with increased risks for the babies and the mother. My friend has twins and she's shattered all the time but she said she wouldn't have it any other way as it took her a number of years and conceived through IVF

Vicnste- how's this week gone, are you exhausted? 

Angel, rosey and poppy - big hello, hope you're well

Tonia, don't worry about feeling teary- it upsets me not being in control of my emotions but stick with it, it's shows that the medication is working

Hi to everyone else

I'm now 8dpo and I don't feel any symptoms apart from a small tugging feeling in my lower abdomen. No sore boobs nothing - birba, SarLiv and Amy when did you get any symptoms and what day did you get positive result?

My skin is supersensitive to the sun to extent it's peeled and pigment marks, I researched last night that if on tamoxifen to avoid the sun! 

Have a great day xxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Floofy - i had bleeding for two days after my lap to remove endo and scar adhesions - quite heavy straight after the lap and then like a medium period for two days following - i think it sounds totally fine you have a little bleeding.

Kylie - its so hard when you know you are OV'ing and then you just worry about when to do it - its so stressful.  hubby and i decided about 6m ago that i would tell him once the time was approaching and then we would just make sure we do it every other day for 10 days at that time - then i never had to worry about telling him we had to do it NOW!!

Jenna - how are you doing - only one more day til testing again!

Jane - i did not have ANY symptoms at all, i had a few twinges in my tummy but i had those 1st month on clomid too so nothing unusual.  couple of days before BFP i had a sore lower back (but i had that month before too) the lower back went when AF came but now its stayed painful so i have no clue if thats a sympton or not - my BFP did not show until 12dpo (i tested earlier from 8 dpo and got no hint of a line).  SO fact you have no symptoms is not a bad thing at all - Im really wishing you get a BFP

hey to everyone else - hope you are all well and those who are due to test this weekend - wishing you lots of lovely Easter BFP's

S xx


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone. It felt really weird not posting yesterday. I did have a quick read but was really busy and won't be around much next week as going away from Wednesday to Sunday. Will take laptop with us but not sure how much time will have to look.

Floofy, hope you feel better today.  

Sarliv, hope you're ok.  

Jane, stay positive and   you get a BFP.

Kylieboo, I can so empathise with what you say. I found at the start of us ttc that our relationship was under so much strain, but I have to say it is fantastic now and we are both on the same level but it did take a long time to get there  . Don't feel a failure (but I also feel like that so I'm not a good one to speak!!). Be kind to yourself, we just have to accept that having a baby will take us longer than most.  

MrsMaguire, if I miss a day on here it's dreadful - so much goes on  .

Caroline, hope you get to enjoy the bank holiday weekend after your busy week. 

Blondieleeds, sorry they could see nothing on your scan yesterday, but hope that there is good news for you next week  .

Jenna,   this is third time lucky for you and you just tested too early  .

Can't see any further back and have a pea size brain so cannot remember anything  . So I hope that all the rest of you lovely ladies are doing alright, have nice plans for the weekend and hope we all get our BFP soon.

AFM, well FINALLY finished my antibiotics  . Gosh that was a long 3 weeks. So no BMS this month and then back trying next month with the clomid. I bought the hypnotherapy CD and it arrived yesterday so managed to listen to it. It did feel a bit weird but it did relax me, so much that I did not hear the end of it and woke up thinking it's quiet and it had finished  . And .....only three days until I can have some chocolate as I gave it up for Lent and can't wait. Beautiful day again so that helps to cheer the spirit.


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Angel - what CD was it you bought? Have been thinking of getting one myself......

Sarliv and Jenna - thank you for the reassurance. It's still there today and also have period type cramps.  

Jane - good luck this month!   

Hi to everyone else  

Had a sleep in this morning. Have period cramps and still spotting.    Going to watch Sex and the City 2 soon. Haven't seen it yet. 

Floof x


----------



## birba

Hi all!

Jane I didn't have any symptoms and tested (for some weird reason) at 8DPO and I got a positive, I know Sarliv tested at 8DPO and was negative then tested again a few days later and got a positive.
I didn't have sore bbs, I was just hungry! Good luck hun!

Jenna how are you hun? when's your OTD? Hope you are keeping well lovely  

Floffy very common the bleeding after lap, I was bleeding for about a week after it, I'm impressed you managed to BMS I couldn't even look at DH.....! Hope you're feeling better soon hun!

Big hugh to everybody!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! How are you all? So glad its the last day of work for a nice long weekend,  

Floofy.. so sorry that you feel emotional hun. When i had my lap and dye test i had bleeding for a good week and also some bluey/grey discharge fro the dye, so i think all is normal but if you are worried ring your doctor and tell them and see what they say. I really hope you start to feel better soon babes   Im very impressed you managed BMS, i didnt want my DB to be any where near me ha ha xx

Kylieboo.. your not a failure hun, you are doing all you can and i really hope you get things sorted out with your DH, try and talk to him and explain in the best way you can. Men just dont get it like we do. Lots and lots of   to you xx

Jane..im exhausted after last night, we only started last night and it was brill, ha ha   your symptoms seem like positive ones babes i wish you all the luck in the world and keeping everything crossed for you xx

Sarliv, Amy & Birba.. hope all you lovely mummy to be's are ok   xx

Angel.. yay!!!   you can start again hun!! I wish you all the luck in the world. I envy you for giving up chocolate, i could never do that!  

AFM.. well we started   last night, then i lay there for half a hour with my legs up the wall while my DB fell asleep   we are going to do it everyday for the next week, we are both so determind this month! Im going to start testing ov from tonight as well as im sure i ov'd early last month? and late the month before that?

Hope you all have a lovely day! Speak too you all later on xx


----------



## floofymad

Vic - wow you sure are determined this month!   Good luck!   

TBH We did sort of manage BMS but it wasn't anything to write home about, was uncomfortable and also bleeding afterwards so probably swept all of the   out anyway!    Couldn't really leave it though. Was CD13 yesterday. Forgot to do an OPK cause have heard some people say Ov can be delayed after a lap and dye....  

Floof x


----------



## tonia vel

wot a beautiful day again

I'm due to ovulate today just did a test still only one line but urine very strong and yellow (tmi sorry)  but had some CM so fingers crossed will test again later but will have bms again tonight hubby will be happy lol.

hope everyone is having a nice day and going to enjoy the long weekend off work I'm working though but only 3 hrs tomorrow and Saturday day off sunday so going to work with my hubby and spend the day on the beach chilling while he works 

good luck to u all


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies

Hope everybody is ok today.  

I am on CD16 and have still not seen any egg white CM?  Does everybody get it? x


----------



## floofymad

Daredevil - I don't really get it at all. Have you tried using preseed or conceive plus?..


----------



## daredevilrl

No not tried those yet.  This is my first real cycle so am waiting to see what my body actually does (if anything). x


----------



## floofymad

I use them all the time, cause I hardly ever get decent CM. It always worries me that I don't.


----------



## tonia vel

i use conceive plus too this is the first time ive had any CM and a got like butterflies in my stomach no cramping though and nothing on the opk as yet but i aint ovulated on clomid as yet  but on a high dose this time so got everything crossed


----------



## angel star

Floofy, the CD I got is called Prepare to Conceive. There are also other recommendations by some other girls on the complimentary therapy thread if you want to have a look. My practitioner told me about this ages ago and I thought I didn't need it, but when I spoke the other day decided that maybe I was stressed and this would help. x


----------



## SuzieW

Hi everyone

Sat in the sunshine enjoying a quick lunch break! Please can someone arrange for this weather to last all weekend?!  

Kylie - you haven't failed at something until you've given up, and even then we really need to learn not to blame ourselves as it's not as if we haven't done everything in our power to conceive.  Don't beat yourself up - easier said than done I know.  Sorry you and dp are going through a rough patch.

Jane - getting close to test date for you: wishing you lots of  

angel - I've given up choc for lent too! How tough has it been?! Here's to a truckload of eggs on Sunday

Floofy - hope you're feeling better again today. Did you enjoy SATC2? I kind of got into it backwards - I saw both films at the cinema with friends, but never really watched the show, but recently I borrowed the box set off my sis and I was instantly hooked!


Vic - enjoy all the BMS! You might find that all of the drugs mess with your cycle timing: I read on another thread that if you delay your period one month (eg by using progesterone) although your period is delayed, the rest of your cycle may not be and it takes a drug free cycle to 'reset' it.  I tested the theory on a couple of months following cycles where I'd extended my natural luteal phase using progesterone and it was true for me.  I imagine the same may be true if you bring on your period using drugs.  I don't know if that applies to you but hope it helps.

Tonia - sorry you have to work tomorrow, at least its not all day.  Enjoy the beach - how jealous am I?!

Hi sarliv, birba, Amy, Jenna, mrs m, mrs n, daredevil, caroline & everyone else 

AFM cd5 now, 3 out of 8 Fostimon injections completed. So far so good - no major side effects - maybe a bit of bloating, which I got on one of my clomid cycles, but it's hard to tell - I may have just been hungry!   looking forward to the looooong weekend.  I have my 2 gorgeous nieces joint birthday party on Saturday - I love seeing my girls but not looking to being surrounded by a whacky warehouse full of fertile women!! Enjoy the sunshine ladies xx


----------



## angel star

Suzie, I didn't find it too hard giving up chocolate in the beginning but now I am desperate. It's been soooo hard this week and with AF  . Can't wait for Sunday but will pace myself  . Pleased you're getting on alright with your injections and have a lovely weekend. x


----------



## Amy N

Good evening ladies,

What beautiful weather!!! the day has just got better now i have finished work for 4 days!!! 

Jane 2011- hey hunny, in answer to you question, mine showed at 8dpo, but was very faint and DH said he couldnt see anything, but my expert eye could !!!! id say 10dpo was a clearly visable line, but still very faint. Some women dont get a line until day of misse period so guess i was just lucky!!!

Floofy- hope your feeling ok hunny xxxxx

Vicnste- good luck for this month hunny, you sound very detirmened!!!!     

Jenna- keeping everything crosse dfor you this cycle, did you get yor progesterone results back??

Angel- hey hunny how are you x

Suziew-i hope the weather stays like this too its beautiful!!!!

HELLLOOOO to all you other lovely ladies too xxxx


----------



## JacquiP

Evening ladies,
Hope you are all well?
Floofy, I hope your lap went well? Hope you are resting lots!
I am just getting ready for nights. Got 3 nights but then finish Sunday morning and go on leave for our wedding. Can't believe our wedding is a week tomorrow. 
I am on cd14. Been making love every other day since day 10. Got a positive ovulation test today do will be trying lots the next few days! 
I am so excited about next Friday and feel all bubbly so hoping my body is more relaxed this month. 
Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend. 
Take care, Jacqui xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

HELP!

I went for my scan and there was nothing  and so signs of anything happening... this was my first cycle and was put on 50mg. next available app wasn't until 23rd May - do i just sit here now and do nothing? Is there any chance that i could just be a late developer Feel like its one more thing that doesn't work for me 

FD x x x


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies,

Fairy dust i am sorry your scan didnt go well, i have heard and read that you should ovulate between 5-9 days after your last clomid tablet but thats not everyone, i think you should have had some activity in there by now hun, you may just need a higher dose to get things moving in there, has your clinic not asked you to up your dose for next cycle?

hey amy hun, no i didnt get them   they are there but gp cant see me till next week as bank holiday and the b$tch of secretary wont give me them over the phone so now i will have to wait till next week and by then i will know if pg or not so bit pointless really although i am not very hopeful this month, havent got no symptoms of either pg or Af but think thats cos i am on the cyclogest. not sure when i need to stop taking it is not pg.

hey birba my lovely how are you doing? my official otd is on tuesday but will try again tomorrow then sunday and then tuesday.seeing neg tests is just winding me up and i am losing my PMA so just gonna do it every 2 days now, i know i should just wait till tuesday but i am too impatient lol.xx

hello to everyone else, sorry its a quick one but brother moving in for a bit as split with his other half so got to get his room ready, hope you all have a lovely easter weekend and that we get some more BFP'S on here xx


----------



## SarLiv

Jacqui you must be so excited about your wedding - hopefully you have  double dose of luck this month!

fairy dust - i dont know about scans at all.  i was put on 100mg straight away even though i ovulated on my own to help the quality of ovulation, so dont worry im sure when they up the dose it will work for you.

Jenna hang in there and  - and i used to stop the cyclogest on 13/14 dpo i would test morning 13dpo and then stop if negative.

Suzie glad your injections have gone well

Angel - yay that you have finished the antibiotics!

Vic - good luck with the BMS

and hey to everyone else!


----------



## Shellebell

Fairy Dust, sometimes it can take a while for clomid to get into your system and kick starting your ovaries. Usual course of events would be 3 mths of 50 then 3 mths of 100 etc etc to make sure your don't over react to the drugs. 
It can take a while for clomid to work, if like me my body had shut down completely


----------



## birba

hello ladies!

Jaqui good luck for your wedding! Gosh time flies doesn't it?? Enjoy every minute, don't stress on the day that it goes fast!  

Jenna my lovely stay positive, it did happen before so you know you can conceive and that's a big thing, I know you might not see it like this right now but it's true and your time is coming, I just know it. Try and wait until OTD if you can. Sometimes I think having a break from work is worse as you have more time on your hands, right?  A big hugh to you, let me know as soon as you know  

Floffy how's the recovery going today hun?  

Fairy Dust sorry don't know about scan as I wasn't scanned on Clomid .... xx

Angel good news on the antibiotics so you can start again BMS in a few weeks! xx

Hu Suzie enjoy your week-end!

Hello to everybody else, thank god there is going to be plenty of sunshine!

Happy Easter everybody


----------



## Jane2011

Jacqui, how exciting- have a wonderful time and try and grab 5 mins a few times in the day with your hubby as you get pulled from pillar to post. It was lovely to grab a bit of time throughout the day. 

Jenna, I cracked a did a cheapie hcg test and it was negative. I'm due AF anytime between sun - weds and worrying I've missed my time this month as still no proper symptoms. Even the small tugging feeling has gone. 

Loving this nice weather

AnyOne got any nice news to share? X


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Jane - sorry it was BFN. Maybe it was still early?.....   

Jacqui - hope you have a lovely wedding and get a surprise present to go with it!   

Hope everyone has a lovely long wknd. 

Birba - thanks for asking about me. I'm walking about but still sore and tender. Keep feeling like ground is moving about underneath me, even when I'm sitting still. Like I'm sea sick. Mentally, I'm not so good. Keep crying and don't know why. Feel really lonely and unconfident. Can't bear the thought of going back to work on Tues.    Hope you're well. 

Floof x


----------



## birba

Floffy hunni I was exactly like this after my lap the cons and anaesthesiologist explained me that when you operate in the reproductive area the brain is affected as it's the brain that produce most of the hormons, so he said that I would feel weepy a bit depressed and that was normal.

I have actually been off 3 weeks after my lap! Maybe is too soon to go back? Get another sick note hun you need to rest


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Floofy maybe ur goin back too early mr Phillips gave me a sicknote for 4 weeks after my op am surprised he didn't give you one, maybe go to ur gp I'm sure they will give u one ur body needs time to heal and get over the ga xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all my lovely FF's  

Just a quick one as need to start getting ready as im getting my hair done today (cant wait) and then taking DB's neices out in the lovely sun!

Floofy.. i was exactly the same as you after my op babes, its such a horrible feeling, it will pass gradually though. I went back to work after 4 days as i was sending myself under so much and my DB just didn't get it, going back to work early did me the world of good, bnut everyone is different so if you think you will be going back to early ask your GP for another sicknote and have some me time! Thinking about you hun  

Poppy.. hey babes how are you doing hunni? xx

Birba, Amy & Sarliv.. hope you are all looking after yourselves, how long is left until you all go for your 1st scans?

Hello to everyone else i will be back on here later to do some proper personals xxxxx

AFM.. had a break from BMS last night but will be at it again today   and then every day for the next 4 days!! Thanks for all your well wishes, much appreciated. If i do get a BFP this time you will be the first to know! Love and   to all xxx


----------



## Hoping123

Hi,

I hope you ladies don't mind me posting on here but it is looking like my cons is going to recommend that I have clomid and it looks like you ladies are experts!  I won't be posting on here much until I actually start the clomid (if that is ok) but just thought I could ask for some advice.

I ov on my own but recently got blood results back which show FSH is 3.1 and LH is 6.9 which apparently isn't very good for a 31 yr old.  DH has good sperm count but one of his results was slightly not perfect,not abnormal but not perfect.  We are waiting to be referred back to cons on 13th June thinking we would have to go for IVF but now nurse has said to ask about clomid.  Have been reading this thread to find out a bit more but any advice anyone could give me before I go to see cons would be much appreciated.

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunshine and when I join here properly I promise to be a bit better with personals.

x


----------



## angel star

Been quiet on here today for a change  . Must have all been enjoying the bank holiday and the sunny weather.

Hi Hoping123, welcome to this thread  . Course it's ok not to post much until you start the clomid, I have been posting on here for 3 months while I have had a break, but just didn't want to move elsewhere . Not sure what advice I can give as I am no expert. I have been on varying doses of 50mg and 100mg for different lengths. My progesterone levels and oestradiol levels in the luteal phase are not great so that is why I am taking it and on the clomid they are much better. I'm no good with the FSH and LH but I am sure someone will come along soon to help, just being a holiday weekend we might all be a bit quieter than usual. It might be worth trying clomid if there is a waiting list for IVF, but I am sure at your appointment you will get guidance.

Vicnste, hope you've had a good day and   for this cycle. x

Floofy, DON'T go back to work on Tuesday if you still feel yuk. Give yourself a break. How are you today?  

Jane  . Sorry it was a BFN.

Birba, Sarliv and Amy hope you're doing well  

Jenna, any news?  

Jacqui, not long now 'til you'll be a married woman, how exciting  

AFM, well nothing to say but thought I would pop on and say hello. CD6, very light bleeding but not as brown as usual so maybe the antibiotics really did do something, the only thing is seems to have gone on longer than usual, but could be because not on the clomid - who knows  . 

Hugs and hellos to everyone else. xx


----------



## Jane2011

A lovely sunny day that's ended up with thunder and lightning with dramatic skies

Hope everyone has had a great bank hol

Jenna did you re-test

I'm going to do it tomorrow or Sunday - Amy, birba and SarLiv, what tests did you use? 

Xx


----------



## SarLiv

Hoping - welcome.  I had FSH of 11 which showed a dimished supply (just got my BFP but v early days)  i researched fSH a lot when i had that result and spoke to the consultant about it and i thought the guide to FSH was (this is in the Zita West book):

less than 6 - excellent
6-8 - good
9 - 10 fair
11- 13 - diminished reserve

so your less than 3 result sounds excellent especially given you age me which is strange as you have been told its not good?  also in the Zita book it says less than 7 is a good LH result and you had 6 so i would think that was fine.  were there other factors or tests that made then say the results were not good?!

Jenna/Jane good luck for testing - i used lots of brands because i did not believe it - line came up strongest on first response though.

Have fun in the sun!

S xx


----------



## jenna201

Hello ladies, only a quick one as got lots to do today, just letting those that asked know that i re tested this morning at 11dpo and BFN so i havent done it this month   will come off my cyclogest tomorrow and wait for af to arrive, got my holiday next week so i am hoping i get relaxed and due to bms a couple of days after i get bk so hopefully will have better luck next month. hope you  all have a lovely day and jane i wish u lots of luck for your re test xx


----------



## kylieboo

I'm sorry to hear that hun, sounds like a nice break is just what you need right now. All the best and sending positive vibes for next month x


----------



## SarLiv

Sorry Jenna   i got a BFN at 11 dpo and then bFP at 12dpo, is it worth you testing tomorrow before you stop the cyclogest just to be sure?    i think your holiday will get you lovely and relaxed and you will get that sticky BFP xxx


----------



## tonia vel

good morning on this lovely easter weekend

hope ur all going to have lots of fun and  this weather stays for a few more months cant beieve we had rain yesterday.

birba amy and sarliv------hope all is good and looking after urselfs and getting lots of tlc

jacqui -------getting married next week fab been remarried nearly 2 yrs was the best day of my live but the days goes so quick hope u can have a double reason to celebrate to

jane------- keeping everything crossed for u

floofy-------hope ur feeling better sooon and for bfp to

vic------hope all is going well with the bms fingers crossed for a bfp 

jenna------a nice holiday were u can relax before bms might be wot u really need  u going anywhere nice

sorry if i missed anyone out hard keeping up with everyone 

I still aint had a positive on the opk but i know i can ovulate later on clomid to so might not have one til 26th but keeping a postive mind its going to happen soon so its bms everyother day plenty of concieve plus and bum up in air for 20 mins after for a few days more yet (tmi sorry) well vic floody hoping it could be us 3 this month fingers and toes crossed sending lots of luck and fairy dust to everyone


----------



## SuzieW

Morning ladies,

Jenna - sorry it was a BFN   hooe you gave a lovely relaxing holiday though.

Jane - good luck with your testing  

Angel - glad the antibiotics seem to have done some good

Hoping - welcome  

Vic - glad you and dp still getting lots of fun from   hehehe

Floofy - hope you're feeling less blue and less sore today hon

Helloooo to sarliv, poppy, jacqui (not long now!), the mrs, Amy, birba, fairy dust, kylie and everyone else xx

AFM not got much to report at the mo and generally feeling very positive about things this week (fingers crossed it lasts!) Might have messed up a bit as I'm supposed to be going back to see consultant on day 10 which is Tuesday but forgot to make an appointment on weds and Thursday and now it's all weekends and bhs, so hoping they can find me a slot when in call on Tuesday!   drugs still going well 5/8 doses done. My SIL found out her first cycle of ivf failed yesterday so trying to be supportive there as she's understandably very down   I just hope it doesn't come to ivf for me  

May the sunshine   continue!


----------



## jenna201

hey sarliv, thanks hun but although u got neg on 11dpo at first didnt u go bk and look at that test after ur pos on 12dpo and it was also pos? i just dont want to delay my period thats all so was thinking as it was neg then i dont think it worked this month seeing as i had pos tests on 12dpo both my other pregnancies with a 25miu digital test. x

tonia vel just wanted to let you know that the 3 times i have ovulated on clomid they have all been on different days, its been cycle day 14,15 and then 16 this month so dont worry just yet hun, you still got time just keep going with the tests. i am off to spain with some friends and family, we found cheap flights and a private villa for less than £100 each so jumped at the chance, fly out on saturday so hope my af is over and done with before i go x

kylieboo thanks hunny, onwards and upwards, i have done it before and i can do it again, just gotta wait a bit longer x


----------



## Amy N

Good morning ladies!!!

Jenna- sorry you had BFN hunny , Enjoy your holiday, you deserve it!!! that sounds a fab deal!!! think wel be looking to go away in july, all being well, but might opt for somewhere in this country, not quite decided yet!!  

Jane- I used onestep 10mui- 8dpo(BFP but VERY faint), 9-10dpo- still Very faint, but more defined. 11dpo first response- much stronger line. and i used a clearblue digital on OTD- not a conception indicator as i read that can get dates wrong, and didnt want the worry!!- FR where on offer in boots a few weeks ago BOGOF, good luck hunny!!!

Angel- glad your feeling ok hunny, lets hipe this is the start of something for you xxxx

Suziew- glad to see your sounding positive, i think it always helps.... keep it up hunny!!! and hugs to your SIL   

Hoping- hello hunny, hope you find some support on here, we are a chatty bunch, but everyone one is lovely and all got different advice to give!!! WELCOME!!!!

tonia vel- keeping everything crossed for you this month!!!!!! xxxx

Vicnste- keeping everything crossed for you this month too hun!!! enjoy the BMS!!!!!

Floofy- hope you ok hunny, how is the recovery going? just take your time, xxxxxx

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Amy xxx


----------



## tonia vel

nice Jenna 

what part of spain


bet u cant wait we going to Essex next sunday til Tuesday for our 2nd wedding anniversary going to visit some friends while we r there  then off to Santa Susanna 21st may til 26th may we had a good deal on that to fly from bristol airport parking all inclusive hotel transfer and travel insurance for the both of us £400 cant wait now though


----------



## jenna201

tonia vel, what part of essex are you going to? i live in southend on sea, its lovely weather here at the moment so hope it continues for your trip. yer cant wait for holiday, bf not coming due to time off work but should hopefuly still have a nice time x

thaks Amy and suzie x


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

It's definitely a lot busier on here today than yesterday!

I cried most of yesterday, and had a big breakdown on DH about babies and things. Mostly, I'm feeling down about my stupid body and thinking it's never going to happen.    DH also texted my mum and told her, so she's coming over later. We're not exactly close, and I'm cross he told her. 

I'm thinking I really will have to go back on Tuesday. I'm a teacher and we don't really have any cover. Plus I've got lots of clubs and things which would have to be cancelled. Hopefully, I'll feel better in the next couple of days.

Did an OPK Thurs and Fri and got negatives. Then did my temp this morning and it's shot up?!......Thinking we've missed it now.  

Jenna - personally I would wait a day or to before coming off it, but I understand about your hol and wanting the   out of the way. 

Hi to everyone else. Enjoy the sunshine. It's foggy here at mo. 

Floof x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey ladies

Hey Jenna we can be may clomid buddies we won't be that far apart, will miss ur texts when ur away but u deserve a hol xx

Floofy I'm sorry ur upset but it will be partly due to ur op I was like it and also the ga can make u feel quite low, hope ur feeling better for tue but if ur not up to it ur not I'm dooryard mr Phillips didn't give you a sicknote? Xx

Hey Birba amy and saliva hope ur all good x

Herlo to everyone else can't see back that far on phone, well I'm feeling crap it wa bfn for me just thinking it's never gunna happen for me am feeling quite upset bout it all :-(


----------



## floofymad

Hi Poppy,

No he didn't give me a sicknote. He asked when I was due back and then didn't say anything else...  
Sorry you got a BFN hun. It's hard to stay positive isn't it?...


----------



## poppy 29

Hey Floofy

Thats strange unless he did one and nurses forgot to give it to you? 
It is am feeling so deflated and thinking my endo has come back so worried bout that and thinking is there any point in taking clomid again if endo is back

Sorry for the me post but this is the worst iv felt x


----------



## Amy N

Poppy- Im sooo sorry your feeling crappy at the moment, its such a hard journey, and at times feels like its never going to end. Im sending you some        , take some time and allow yourself to be sad, its totally normal to feel like that, and keep going hunny! you can do it, you deserve to get your BFP, and its out there waiting for you, keep smiling hunny xxxxxx          



Amy xx


----------



## tonia vel

Just a quick post just did a opk test and got 2 lines had bms last night so have a top up tonight i think fingers crossed so exited first positive in 3 yrs just had to share this moment with u all


----------



## birba

morning ladies, the sun is disappearing 

Poppy sorry you're feeling down hun, here's a big hugh for you  

Floffy are you sure you can't take more time off? I worry is way too soon to go back to work.... 

Tonia good luck with your BMS hun!

Jenna my lovely, sorry for your BFN but as vic says try again tomorrow for a definitive answer. I am sure this vacation will do you good to take your mind off  

Hi Angel hun, hope you are well

Hello to everybody else!


----------



## poppy 29

Hello

Thanks Amy am just thinking will it ever happen have had a good cry bout it no point holding it in, hope ur well xx

Tomi woo hop Congrats I got my first positive ov this month it was so happy good luck hun x

Xx


----------



## Hoping123

My gosh, this is a busy thread so will try my best to keep up but excuse me if I don't.

Sarliv - I am a bit confused about my results, they were taken on day 21 so would have been in my leutal phase and from what I have read FSH of 3.1 and LH of 6.9 is within the normal range, near the lower end but still in the range but nurse was adamnant they aren't good so guess I will just have to wait and see what cons say on 13th June as he is the expert.  here are no other factors that I am aware of that would mess the results up so if you know more about FSH that would be fantastic.  Congrats on your BFP btw

Amy - thanks for the welcome, you have been on another thread that I am on and so glad you got your +ve and hope that everything is still going well.

Birba - hope you are also keeping well and this heat isn't too much.

Toniavel - excellent news about the two lines and good luck with the BMS

Poppy29-  sorry you are feeling down but hope that endo hasn't come back and it is stil worth taking clomid

Floofy - sorry you are feeling down, I gather from what I have read you have had some sort of op so hope your body feels better soon and you can get signed off if you need to

A big hello to everyone else. x


----------



## MrsNormie

hi girlies!

I can never keep up with you guys!!

Jenna- don't give up until AF comes!!!! It could still of worked!!!

Hoping- Hiya!! Nice to see you on here 

Sorry no more personals, i just can't keep up!!! lol

AFM- my marriage is on the brink right now- DH decided he needs counselling to decide what to do and if he still feels the same, we are gonna separate   I just wish he didn;t say he wanted kids from like day one, then 3 n a half years later decide he doesn';t want to have a baby with me


----------



## Hoping123

mrsnormie - Firstly big  .  I am sorry that you are still going through it but hopefully DH having counselling will be a good thing and by talking it through a solution can be had which will make you both happy.  I don't know what else to say but am here if you need me. x

Sarliv - I have tried to google zita west and am now even more confused but it confirmed what you said that FSH of 3.1 and LH of 6.9 is good on day 21 of my cycle.  Maybe nurse didn't really know what she was talking about or didn't realise that on day 21 I am in my leutal phase?  I was so upset after I left her but am now thinking that it was unnecessary.


----------



## poppy 29

Hey
Mrsnormie am so sorry your goin thru rough time, ttc can put a strain on any relationship it has a bit with me and my bf, mayb u shud sit down and tell each other how u feel what you want, I hope u do sort things out xx

Birba, Amy and saliva can I ask were u taking any vitamins when u were on clomid? Anything else that u think may help us ladies wud be greatly appreciated xx

Weather here is awful so depressing xx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, sorry about the BFN, but maybe, just maybe it's too early yet  . I hope you have a good holiday and relax and then get a BFP next month.  because it's so disappointing. xx

Poppy, you keep making me laugh calling Sarliv, saliva  . But big       as you're feeling low. So hard this journey and I cannot say much to help except we all understand here.

MrsNormie, so sorry you and your DH are going through a difficult time. I hope the counselling helps your DH. I think we all underestimate at times just what a strain TTC really puts on us.

Tonia vel  . Great you have the 2 lines and hoping this is your lucky month  .

Floofy you are in need of lots of        . So sorry you had a breakdown yesterday. I'm sure your DH probably thought he was helping by telling your mum but I can appreciate how you feel. I know it's difficult as it sounds like you have a conscience like mine  , but if you are not well enough to go into school on Tuesday then you should take the week off. It is only 3 days to be covered because of the BH next week and it gives you extra time. So what if clubs have to be cancelled, you need to give yourself time to heal and I'm sure the kids want to see you well and not struggling. Let's face it you even had the op done in your holiday and thought you would be ok to go back - how many people even think like that? Look after you. xx

Suzie, pleased you're feeling quite good and hope you manage to get an appointment when you phone. Sorry to hear about your SIL.

Hello to everyone I have missed  . I hope you all have a lovely long weekend. xx


----------



## Amy N

Poppy- I didnt take much, only :

*metformin* 1700mg daily(2 x 850mg), 
*clomid * 100mg(CD2-6- i took mine in the morning), 
*sanatagen "mother to be" tablets*.... only took them for about 3 months prior to BFP, just a multi-vitamin with added folic acid that suitable for TTC, pregnancy and breast feeding.(previous to this had been taking a daily folic acid for abot 18 months)

Amy xxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Sorry sarliv it's cos on phone if it doesn't like what u put o
It will put a word in!

Hey Amy I take clomid on a night so hopefully sleep thru symptoms, I'm taking tablet too for trying to concieve I don't know if I will get a bfp, been reading up on thongs and it says u shud be successful on first 3 months of clomid. Xx


----------



## birba

Mrs Normie, I am so sorry you are going through this but I also think it's a mature step from your DH to get counselling. I also went through a rough patch and when I proposed counselling he laughed at me saying he didn't "believe" in these things. So I think it's a positive, why don't you propose some joint sessions after he has his first sessions? It might greatly help you both.  

Poppy hunni Pregnacare conception 1 tablet a day, DH was on FertilAid 3 tablets a day + Count Boost 1 a day. Plus the obvious on eating healthy fruit and veg, no alcohol etc
Hope u feel better soon hun


----------



## SarLiv

Hi Girls

wow so many posts today

hoping - ok that makes more sence as as far as i was aware FSH is usually tested on day 2/3 and thats when the results i posted would apply so in that case i have no idea as my tests were FSH/LH on day 2/3 and then Day 21 was a check for progesterone.  i would go back to your nurse and ask her to explain why they are not good results?

poppy and jenna    Jenna i did have a line on the test when i went back to it at 11 dpo but it was seriously light and thats with a 10miu and i defo did not see it on the actual day and i would definitely have checked!  i do know how you feel though because every month on cyclogest i would think should i stop now etc etc and be wanting my period to just come so i could get on.

poppy - i did not take anything other than clomid 100mg days 2 to 6 and then cyclogest (progesterone) 400mg (3 days after OV till end of cycle.

i did start out taking all sorts (not when i was on clomid but before) i bought the £20 a bottle Zita West vitamins, i took other pro natal vits and then to be honest i gave up, i felt it would not happen so why bother taking the vits - not a great attitude i know!

floofy   to you too after your lap.

Mrs Normie - im so sorry to hear about your marriage, im glad your husband is going to have counselling and he is open to it,  i hope it really helps you both

Tonia - great news on the OPK!!

Suzie well done for staying positive - you will get your BFP you wont need IVF   

hey to everyone else Jacqui, Kylie, Angel, Jane,Birba and Amy and anyone else i have missed!!


----------



## Amy N

poppy... i was on my 8th cycle of clomid, but didnt even ovulate on the first 5 cycles. i then had ovarian drilling sept'10.... had metformin increased in november'10 and then had 2 natural periods with +opks. so guessing i ovulated. i restarted clomid jan... and this was my 3rd cycle, so all though 8 cycles in total, was the 3rd cycle with confirmed ovulaion.....if that all makes sense!!!

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, wow you have all been chatting so much today!!! 

I have just got home from a mad day out with DB we went up to Sheffield, found a field and sunbathed for a few hours and then got some food on way home and went to see DB's brother for a while. Had quite a nice day! Hope you all have too.

I will try and catch up on persoanls tomorrow as there has been so much chat i think il have to make notes  

Well i ma getting slight twinges in my ovaries today so should be oving in the next 2 days, we are gonna have BMS everyday for next 4 days just to cover it the best we can. After BMS last night i sat with legs against the wall for about 30 mins, will do the same tonight and then next 4 days. I am alos thinking positive anmd imagining that i can do this, instead of being negative like i was the last 2 months.
Fingers crossed for everyone who is in the middle of BMS i really hope we get another load of BFP's next month!!

Night night for now   Vic x


----------



## Jane2011

Well ladies, at 11dpo it's a BFN. To be honest I don't know how I feel, disappointed that I've got go take the tamoxifen again but not completely gutted. DH said last night not to worry as we can try again this month, and yes whilst we can, it's like knowing you have to go on the rollercoaster but not sure if you want to. 

Has anyone out there had a break from the medication to get their head around it? 

Mrs Normie, hang on in there. Treatment can put a strain on even the strongest of relationships and if your hubby has agreed to some counselling, then that's so positive. Most men would run a mile from speaking with a stranger. We're all here to support you

Floof, all schools have budgets in place and if you can speak to the head before Tuesday, at least they can make provision. It's not worth risking your health and long term you want to be right so you can get pregnant. You'll know what's best though, but do try and take it easy the next few days

Right off to have brekkie in the garden as it's so sunny. Hello to everyone else, stay positive

Onwards and upwards

Xxxx


----------



## Hayleberry

Wanted to pop on to say I got my BFP this morning on day 26 of my second clomid cycle so 12DPO.Sending lots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## MrsNormie

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    xxx


----------



## Amy N




----------



## birba

Happy Easter my lovelies! Sorry didn't do more fancy writing like Amy but running to dear sis for lunch!


----------



## tonia vel

hi all 

was going to the beach today but aint feeling to good really bad head and a really funny stomach (cramping and butterflies in one) and dont feel myself at all, dont know if this has something to do with ovulating yesterday or not as aint ovulated in 3 yrs of im coming down with something going to chill at home and take things easy i think just hope this pain today results in a bfp 

jane------oh no the bfn not good but wait see if the witch turns up first thinking of u

hayleberry------congrats senting u lots of fairy dust

vicnste-----hope the bms work for u this month

Amy birba and sarliv ------- hope ur getting loads of tlc bet u all cant wait for ur scans seeing the heartbeats magical

mrs normie------hope things will be ok soon its a stressing time for all

floofy----- hope ur feeling better today, kids got another week of here they aint back til 3rd may

jenna---- wot day ur going away next week would be nice to meet up face to face for a chat plus hubbys to chat to 

sorry if missed anyone out need to start to make notes i think to keep up with everyone


----------



## poppy 29

Hey all happy Easter x

Hayleberry Congrats to u Hun x

Tomis vel I get really bad headaches on clomid and it makes me feel not right sometimes, maybe have a lie down in dark room for half hour see if u feel better x

Jane I got bfn too I was so upset and still am as sick of the way clomid is making me feel and angry too, so will be starting round 3 in a few days x

Vic him how u doin hun I hope this is our month x

Hey Jenna, Birba, Amy, sarliv, mrs normie, Floofy sorry if missed anyone xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Tonia - sorry you're not feeling so good. Hope you pick up soon  

Poppy - hope you're ok hun.  

Hayleberry - congrats!  

Jane - sorry about your BFN hun.   Maybe it's still early...     My school are a little funny regarding cover. The head won't get supply in. There's 3 classes in the year group I teach, so if I'm not there she'll make the other 2 girls half my class and have 1 1/2 classes each. Which I know isn't the end of the world, but we have tiny classrooms and they won't be able to teach what they were going to etc. I'll end up feeling more guilty for not going in.  

Vic - good for you with the positivity! Hoping it pays off for you!    

MrsNormie - hope the counselling helps DH to put things right  

Hi to everyone else. Happy Easter! AFM, my stomach was so bad yesterday afternoon and 60mg codeine made no difference whatsoever, DH dragged me out for a little walk and then looked after me. Today we've had another walk and then a pub lunch. Lost my appetite though really. DH wanted a pudding and I couldn't eat one! He was defo cross inside! lol    

Floof x


----------



## jenna201

afternoon ladies

tonia i would have loved to have met up hun but we just miss each other  i go away saturday afternoon and you arrive sunday so just miss each other by a day.x

mrsnormie i am sorry you and your hubby are going thru a rough patch but good on him for suggesting he gets some counselling. this ttc journey really pushes relationships to the limit and i have had plenty of rows with mine but it does all work out in the end x

floofy hope your well on the mend hun and not gonna over doit by going back to work so soon x

birba hope your ok sweety and enjoyed lunch with your sis x

jane i am sorry hun that it was BFN for you too,it does suck hun but hopefully may will be a good month for bfp's x

hey poppy, vicnste, sarliv, amy and anyone else i missed.

AFM also tested again and got a bfn so have not taken my cyclogest today and just going to wait for af. hope u all have a lovely easter x


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok & Happy Easter to everyone.

I hope you don't mind me joining in the chat, I don't get the chance to come on here that often.

Did any of you have to lose weight before going on the clomid? My BMI is currently 33.4 & I've been told by the doctor that he won't give me the clomid until my BMI is at 30 or lower. Obviously I know the lower my BMI the more chance I've got of getting pregnant but I'm finding the weight loss thing so difficult. I've got possible PCOS but the doctor isn't certain if that's the main cause. 

I'm feeling really depressed by it all & feel like I'm letting myself & my hubby down as I can't seem to stick to any sort of diet. I can't believe how frustrating I find it that I have no control over getting pregnant yet the one thing that I have full control over & that could improve my chances & I can't do it!! Every time I feel down I just want to eat or drink which can only be making my situation worse & I just don't know what to do. I know I need to be strong but at the moment I feel like a complete failure


----------



## MrsNormie

hi flossy

i have a bmi of 33.2 and i had to lose weight too- i have PCOS and my weight gain was because of that. It was so hard to get started but when i had a target, i had the willpower. I followed a low saturated fat diet- only had 18g a day and tried to spread 6g over 3 meals, if i wanted to snack i ate no saturated fat items e.g. fruit or ice lollies or jelly sweets (yummy)

If you want a more detailed plan, PM me, I lose 20lbs and i am starting clomid tomorrow  xxxxx


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Thanks MrsNormie - I'm a member of weight watchers but just struggling with it! How long did it take you to lose the 20lbs? Good luck for tomorrow, I'll cross my fingers for you x


----------



## FlossyTeacake

MrsNormie - would love to PM you but don't know how!!! I'm new to this


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

HAPPY EASTER!!! 

Hey ladies, hope you are all well and have all had a lovely easter, i love it as its a great excuse to eat loads of CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to hayley with your BFP thats great news babes 

I cant keep up with you all recently, so i will do personals tomorrow if thats ok?! 

AFM.. well i am due to ovulate tomorrow so gonna have some more BMS tonight and tomorrow and see what happens, i know i can conceive and carry a healthy baby so im going to keep thinking like that and hopefully it will happen for me this month  i hope the power of my mind is strong enough to make this happen! 
Gonna go and eat a easter egg now and have a cup of tea, so i shall speak to you all later on or tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarLiv

hi ladies

very quick one.

Congratulations Hayleberry - thats wonderful news!

Vic - yes keep positive, you definitely can have a lovely healthy baby and you will do - go go go with the BMS 

Jenna so sorry you have another BFN, its so disheartening.  i have always found AF comes 2 to 3 days after i stop the cyclogest and also my periods were lighter (but that could be because i have been taking it since my lap)  im wishing you all the luck in the world for next cycle.

hello to all of you and those who have BFN's i really hope you have your BFP's next cycle and those due to test   for you

S xx


----------



## angel star

Hello all, I hope you had a good day yesterday and will be enjoying another bank holiday today - only the sun seems to not want to appear at the moment here.

FlossyTeacake, I know what you mean about needing to lose some weight - I need to also. It's not easy and it sometimes feels like a vicious cycle. I am determined to try and lose a stone by July and there is a weight loss support board on here but you have to apply under your profile I think it is (Shellebell will no doubt be able to guide you better). I tried a couple of weeks but noone has got back to me yet as it is a closed board. Don't feel like a failure, it's so hard, but good luck with it.  

Jenna,  . Let's just hope that we will have another roll of BFP in May and June.

Floofy, hope you are feeling better and manage to survive your day tomorrow back at school.

Poppy, stay positive and hope you, Jane, Jenna, Vic and all testing in May get BFP.  

Tonia, hope your pain is better today. Weird what all these drugs do to us. 

Hayleberry, congratulations and well done - wow only second cycle too.

Jane, as you know I have had a 3 month break forced on me, but not bad I suppose. I also had a 2 month break around Christmas because I just felt so overwhelmed. Sometimes a break can do you good even if just for a month. It's so flipping hard. 

Hello to Sarliv, Birba, Amy and MrsNormie and everyone else hanging around on this thread. 

AFM, really should be getting on with some jobs rather than spending far too much time on the computer. Disappointed that infertility has turned me into a person I hate full of jealousy and on pregnant woman alert. Next door neighbour is def pregnant (reckon about 5 months). They only moved in September and the couple who moved out were pregnant too. Said to DH we should have moved there . Their little boy can't be 2 and I am so sad that I had 2 miscarriages and it should be me with a sibling for DS. Also I hate that I ever got pregnant again because it started me out on this whole desire to have another and given me false hope.


----------



## SuzieW

Hello ladies

Belated happy Easter to everyone!

Angel - I know what you mean about this process: sometimes I get so caught up in bitterness from it all and I hate it. I want to be this serene lovely person who is just happy for everyone else's good news, patiently waiting for my time to come, but my brain just isn't wired like that!   to you.  On another note - did you enjoy getting back on the chocolate wagon yesterday? Yum!

Floofy - sorry to hear that your recovery is going slowly.  If you need to work tomorrow, just take it easy and don't overdo it as it'll only take you longer to recover in the long run.  Hope things start to improve soon x

Mrs normie - sorry you and dh are going through a rough patch but like others have said, going to counselling is a positive step rather than burying your heads in the sand and may help you fix things.  I really hope it works for both of you.

Tonia - fab news about your opk.  Hope your stomach feels better today.

Poppy - sorry you got a bfn. Sendin you Positive thoughts.  This whole process is an emotional roller coaster.

Jenna - sorry it stayed a bfn.  Focus on your holiday - am sure that will lift your mood no end!

Jane - sorry you have another cycle of drugs to go through.  It's a marathon not a sprint for us girls though, so if you need to take time off treatment, do what you've gotta do.

Vic - glad you're feeling positive too - let's try to spread it around this month as power of the mind certainly seemed to work for birba!

Hi to flossy, sarliv, Amy, birba, mrs m, hoping and everyone else I've missed.

Afm cd9 today and 1 more injection of fsh tonight before hopefully seeing consultant tomorrow (still haven't got an appointment!).  Still managing to hold onto the positivity for the most part although I did have a slight wobble on Saturday at  my nieces' birthday party, after getting ketchup bombed by the 1 yr old sat next to my niece - got it all through my hair and down my arm! Was funny (definitely for everyone watching!) until the mum off the offending child was apologising and felt the need to point out how I'd never want children after this.  Hmm - nice choice of words. Dh and I continued to provide amusement as we headed outside to escape to a bit of fresh air and manage to set off all the fire alarms on the way! Enjoying last day of freedom before work tomorrow (bah humbug!) for another 3 day week before we get to do this all again!   to all xxx


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies.

Sorry this is a me post but i really need ur advice. My temp didnt drop this morning so did another pregnancy test and it came up after the test time of 5 minutes with faintest nearly non existent line which my bf can also see so i pulled apart my digi test from yesterday which said not pregnant and that also has a faint but clear secondline so is it a def positive? And have i now risked the possible pregnancy by not taking my cyclogest yesterday? I have put one in as soon as saw line today but havent had one since saturday night so i dunno what to think or do. Please help xx


----------



## Amy N

Jenna-didnt want to read and run....... your head must be all over the place!!!! the test manufactureres reccomend not reading test results after a certain time, but in my experience i NEVER had any type of line come up, in any length of time if was BFN........(which there where many!!!)...have you got any other tests you can do? whta miu was the test you did??
In terms of te cylogest i cant comment, but surely if you have used it again today its ony one dose you have missed??

Keeping everything crossed for you hunny...how amazing!!!!
Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

Hey hun it was a 10miu this morning and my last one. I only have 2 clear blue digital left.  Which wont be sensitive enough. I dont wanna get excited yet as didnt show during test time. I missed 2 doses yesterday as meant to take morning and night. I am just gonna have to play the waiting game i guess and test wednesday with digi which is when af is due. Why cant things just be simple.hate all this uncertanty and possibly getting this all wrong and now delayin my af on the chance is a genuine pos x


----------



## Amy N

This is why we shouldnt test early!!!!(says me!!!  )...brings more uncertainty, and worry!! but its good in a way that you did as you can carry on cylogest when you thought it was game over...just think its only a few extra days that you would have delayed it by, but it could be positive!!! as  you say you dont wanna get hopes up yet, but a line is aline, it wouldnt go pink/blue if there was no HCG to detect. try and hang on in there, and youl no doubt re-test tomorrow, and wed!!                                         

sending you lots of positive energy!!! you deserve it  xxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi Jenna,

Wow, I really hope it is a clear BFP for you tomorrow or Wed!      

Floof x


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Morning ladies, Thanks angel star I'll look into the weight loss board. Gonna try & really stick to the weight watchers & just keep focused on why I'm having to do this & what getting that BFP will feel like!  

Jenna I really hope all goes well for you & I have everything crossed       . My sister had IVF & when she tested she had the faintest line ever that you could barely see & it turned out to be positive. Take care x

Hello to all you other lovely ladies x x


----------



## jenna201

thanks ladies but i have just be checking the net (as u do when this stuff happens lol) and now i think i have made a cock up. just read this 

In simple terms, the digital test stick sucks up urine like a "regular" HPT. The test has a control line like every other HPT, to indicate the test worked properly. Then there is a "results zone" where a second line may or may not appear. Here's the difference: the second line may appear even if you are not pregnant, because the antibodies in the "results zone" are NOT testing ONLY for pregnancy hormone. Drumroll please. The "results zone" detects not only hCG (pregnancy hormone) . . . but also LH (luteinizing hormone.) LH is found in women's bodies almost all the time in some quantitity. (See the Fertility Info section for the nitty-gritty.) So, depending upon where you are in your cycle, how much LH your body produces normally (which can be thrown off by conditions like PCOS), you may see a second line even when there is no hCG ("Not Pregnant.")

i do have pcos so may explain my second lines in clearblue digital test


----------



## birba

Hi Jeanna hun, I would re-test anyway tomorrow or wed just to make sure, not sure about cyclogest in case of a possible pregnancy but it does seem so odd that a preg test would test the LH as well   test again on wed hun here's a big hugh for you  

Hello to everybody else hope you had a lovely easter xxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Jenna,

Pcos aside, LH usually peaks just before ov, so I would have thouh it was unusual for it to be detectable by a hpt now (but I'm no scientist!). Fingers crossed for you - if I were you I'd keep taking the cyclogest, and test again tomorrow.  Don't worry about the missed doses - nothing you can do and in all likelihood you will have enough naturally to carry you through if needed.

Good luck hon x


----------



## jenna201

hey ladies thanks, i still have the 10miu one which you honestly need your imaginoscope to see the line lol but only keeping a bit pos as bf can see the same line in the same place. i guess there is nothin to do but wait till wednesday, so if i am pg then hcg will have doubled from today i hope if its true. hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday monday and sorry for the all me post today, just in shock and very very confused. that will teach me for keep testing early xx


----------



## tonia vel

oh u all been really busy this morning I'm so lost with it all again really need to get a small note book to keep up with this thread


Jenna ------ keeping fingers crossed for Wednesday going to make a few trips to Essex so maybe catch up soon face to face

floofy------- hope ur feeling better and all will be to for u to go back to work tomorrow kids here aint back til next Tuesday

flossy ------ good luck with the weight im still trying got another stone to go before i can have iui/ivf but as ive already lost 1 1/2 stone they let me have the clomid but its getting hard now in this nice weather

hope everyone is having a fab bank holiday still got a funny feeling and lil pain in my stomach really strange maybe something good is happening Fingers crossed. im working for 2 hrs today then off to a charity fund raiser for my grandson who has Cerebral palsy hes 9 months old. people were we live has organised it bless them so they got a few things going on over the next few months today is a darts tournament so have to go cant play darts though but going to support them all. DH is at work so has warned me about drinking alcohol lol at we have to test next week. 

What is everyone else up to today


----------



## SarLiv

oh my god Jenna im really excited for you - see 12 dpo is the day!!  re the cyclogest you are actually on double my dose anyway so i would not panic, just make sure you take today and you should be fine, you are on a large dose so missing one day should not effect things too much.  cant you go and get another test today?!  a first response?  my internet 10 miu ones were very very faint but when i bought first response i could see it and that was 12 dpo too - really hope its a BFP for you.


----------



## jenna201

hey sarliv hunny, i am 13dpo and yer i could go get a first responce one but wont be able to test till tomorrow as should be with first morning urine. think i will just wait till wednesday, i am really not sure if i am or not 50/50 at the mo. my line is honestly the faintest i have ever had in my life, u have to squint and put it up in the light to see it at all. hoping its not just our imagination, this ttc stuff does make u go a little crazy lol. hope your well hun x


----------



## angel star

Jenna, love your word imaginoscope  . It's a real dilemma all this isn't it? Whenever I tested, many times I could never be certain I saw a line but always came up positive on digital (weird when it is the same sensitivity, but I swear that the digital one is more sensitive than it says). Also, as Amy said after the time it says you should not read into it - difficult I know as I am guilty of picking the stick out of the bin for a look the day after and convince myself there is a line - but there often can be and it means nothing. However, I really hope for you that there is one and you can get a definite answer soon. As for the cyclogest, don't worry about missing a couple of doses, you will already have been building a good level up. 

Tonia, wow a granny  . I hope the fundraising event went well for your grandson. Also read your signature and sorry about your son  .

Suzie, yes the chocolate was divine  . However, must limit myself as I really want to lose some weight. I spent over an hour trying bras on today (DH thought I'd got lost). Managed to get 3 but it was so stressful, especially seeing my fat belly in the mirror for so long  . Really must be good and turn a corner and will start next week after the bank holiday weekend. Poor you getting ketchup bombed and then for the comment, but I suppose people just don't realise where we are at. Then you and your DH setting off the fire alarm, made me smile (but not quite so funny for you).  

The sun was out by 10am and it is beautiful again. Hope you have all had a lovely day.


----------



## Jane2011

Ahhhh Jenna, I'm So excited for you, keep us posted. AF due anytime but it was another BFN this morn. I'm starting acupuncture for fertility tomorrow so hoping it will work for May

Xxxx


----------



## blondieleeds

Hi All

Hope you all had a great Easter.
Right so far I am on cd 26 and according to the clinic I havent ovulated, as they havent seen nothing on my scans.
But all weekend I have had a dull ache in my lower right part of my back nothing like AF back ache and the odd twinge in the ovary reigons. Also my nipples are really to touch. Is this just another side effect from Clomid. 

xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi everyone, this is a really quick one as very very busy at work!!

Jenna.. i really hope you get a BFP hunni on Wednesday got everything crossed for you!!  

AFM.. im in my 2ww now so will have to see what happens! im going to keep thinking positive and hope and pray for a BFP!!!

I will talk to you all later on tonight! xx


----------



## Amy N

afternoon ladies-

Vicnste- good luck this month hunny, keep yourself busy throughjout the 2ww!!! soon be OTD!!!!

Jenna, how are things today? did you test again      

Blondie- clomid can give some strange sideffects that an last longer than the 5 daysyou take thenm for, do you normally have regular periods?? 

Jane- sorry its still BFN, but its not over until AF arrives........keep going hun, your doing brill!!!


Been quiet on here today...will pop back on later xxxx

Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

hey ladies, thanks for all your good wishes, will test tomorrow.

got my progesterone results back this morning and it was 191!! which is well high but i am on cyclogest so i guess that would account for it, still a nice jump from 2.7 which was what i used to get.def means clomid is working as that wont all be the cyclogest.

vicnste good luck in the 2ww hunny, i will keep everything crossed that you have done it this month xx

jane i am sorry yours was a bfn hun, i am pretty sure mine will be tomorrow too so will be joining you for may round of clomid. xx


----------



## blondieleeds

Amy N - No I dont normally have periods, only if I am on the Pill or Provera and that back ache is different.

xx


----------



## Amy N

blondie- righto....i was the same, Our bodies are so confusing arent they? the clinics are pretty good at knowing whether you have or are going to ovulate.. i had 5 cycles of clomid that i didint ovulate on....it was so disheartening. is this your first cycle? they should increase the dose (they cab go up to 150mg). Saying that, they can never 100% guarentee anything, and there is always the posibility you could be ovulating later.....depending on when you where last scanned could be to early to have seen anything. I never felt ovulation pain,  the only way i knew was +opks and EWCM. on the last 3 cycles of clomid i took i had hcg injections too so was much easier to time, if you are concerned then get in touch with your GP or clinic.....hoep you get it sorted hunny xx


----------



## Amy N

Jenna, your progesterone levels sound FAB!!!!!!! at least you know you have deffnatley ovulated again!! im keeping everything crossed for a second little line for you tomorrow. xxxxxx


----------



## birba

Hi my lovelies,

just popping to say hi!

Jenna hunni your progesterone is fantastic! Finger crossed for tomorrow hun! How are you holding up?

Vic finger crossed hunni!

Hello to everybody else hope you had a good easter break


----------



## SuzieW

My - it is quiet on here today! 

Jenna - fingers crossed for tomorrow

Vic -   for your 2ww

Blondie - sorry you've not ovulated.  Not sure about your pain. When I had pain to my ovaries (from endometriomas) i remember it being at the front not the back.  When are you due to see your specialist next?

Hi everyone else.

ATM just been to see consultant (yay - got an appointment!) and got to keep injecting for at least 2 more days then go back for scan on thurs. Ive had quite a bit of dark brown spotting over the last 3 days - particularly yesterday, which is bothering me.  Has anyone else had this? Last cycle I had more typical pinky-brown spotting just before ovulation, but this is much darker and more like I often get in my luteal phase   Also, I sneaked a peak at my hormone test results which I've never really paid attention to before: think fsh was 6.3 and LH (? Could have been progesterone!) was 9.1.  From memory, fsh and LH were taken in first week of cycle (day 2?) and progesterone was day 21.  Any help with interpretation would be much appreciated!


----------



## SarLiv

Suzie your FSH level is great - i dont know how old you are but thats a brillaint result (6 to 8 is graded as good), shows lots of good quality eggs.  in my Zita book it says less than 7 for LH is good so yours is slightly above that but again i would imagine its still in the normal range.  you know i had spotting before  OV on clomid - it was red/pink.  have you had a lap done at all?  could that uncover what the spotting is?  either way iw as told so many times spotting wont prevent you getting pregnant so try not to panic (easier said than done i know as spotting was my arch enemy for over a year) and those injections will work this month i bet   

Jenna good luck tomorrow 

Vic - hope the 2WW goes quickly and you get that BFP

Blondie - before AF and before my BFP as about CD 26 i had terrible lower back pain both of my clomid months - no idea why though.  hope your back gets better  

hey to everyone else angel, tonia, flossy, poppy, jacqui, Birba, amy, jane, floofy - im keeping everything crossed for May BFP's for those of you trying and testing in the coming weeks


----------



## Shellebell

Right, I have been away for a few days but been keeping my eye on you from my phone 

For the newbies please take a look at this thread about how the site works (personal messages and Abv's etc)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Access to Belly Buddies Board, you request access via the link in your profile page, Tony The Bossman was working on this a while ago and I don't 100% know if the form is working. If not please let me know.

Again can everyone PLEASE stop testing early     If you want to test early you need to accept the consequences if you get a false reading. 
Can you all read this website (I have pasted a link to the FAQ page to start you off)

The very very earliest to test is around 9 days post ovulation with a very sensitive pregnancy test. Even then the percentage of true positives at this stage is quite low.
There is also an explanation about why you should only read the results within the stated time frame and what evaporation lines are 
http://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#1
I do know how you feel, I have been waiting for that BFP for over 10years now 



/links


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Back to work today.  Ugh, bad day. Felt ok ish last night and decided I was going to be healthy and change my diet and eat loads of superfoods. Then was so tired this morning. Hectic day and my stomach is killing me now. Familiar endo pains, aching burning stomach. Why haven't they gone away?.... Oh, and belly button wound has been pulling a bit last few days, just looked at it, and it's red and sore. What do I do?. 
Really want to fight this and not be defeated, but the pain just won't go away. I can't feel positive when I'm in pain. 

Suzie and Jenna - your levels are great!   

Jenna - good luck for tomorrow  

hi to everyone else x 

Floof


----------



## MistyW

Hi 
Just a quickie...
I'll shortly be starting Clomid again after a gap of over 2 years, and I've forgotten how/when to take them... any advice?
xxx


----------



## kylieboo

Hi girls, I only duck in from time to time however am following your stories and sending you lots of   and luck!   

Jenna, is today your PT day then? Fingers and toes crossed for you hun.     You so deserve to see that BFP. I know what you mean about the PT line and analysing it in the light and checking it over and over even days after. I think we are all guilty of that  

Suzie, your FSH and LH sound great too, do you have PCOS as well? I just noticed the ratio as I had 4.55 FHS and 6.4 LH, both normal but if LH higher than FSH indicitave of PCOS - or is this not correct. Anyone have any idea?

Floof, I, sorry you are in pain, I hope you feel better soon  

What is considered a normal level of progesterone by the way? I am on CD21 and a lot of girls on here seem to go for Pg testing then, but my doc just put me on progesterone regardless, so perhaps she just assumed with PCOS and other symptoms I was low on pg. Hmm

At 6 DPO I have really big and sensitive nipples (tmi   and feeling very bloated, tired and even slight nausea however this may be a Clomid or progesterone side effect. Anyone else experience these symptoms post ov? (am only assuming O ovulated based on CM/BBT signs)  

Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## tonia vel

jenna-----------good lck for tsting today fingers crossed for a bfp
vic---------in ur 2 ww hope u get a bfp to
floofy-----really hope ur feeling better soon and something positive happens soon
misty-----good luck wsith the clomid
kylie-------hope u get a bfp to
blondie------i didnt ovulate the first 2 months on clomid 50mg consultant give me 150mg and i ovulated
susie-------good luck for thursday

hi to everyone i aint spoke to hard to keep up with everyone

im in my 2 ww going to test on monday while we r away in Esssex af is due on wednesday so its a alcohol free weekend for me and for the next 9 months i hope


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies,

getting told off for testing early lol oh well i think we all do it.

tonia i hope u have a lovely time in essex this weekend hun and if u do come bk down i would def like to meet up so just let me know and we can arrange something hun.wishing you lots of luck in your 2ww hun, i really hope its a BFP at the end of it xx

kylieboo also wishing you lots of luck in your 2ww your symptoms look promising but can also be down to clomid and progesterone, i hope they are pg related for you xx

misty w it is down to your consultant hun as to when you take your clomid, women take it at different days in their cycles, i take mine from CD2-6, i would call your doctor and ask when he/she wants you to take them.wishing you lots of luck when u start it xx

hey floofy, hope work went ok yesterday and wasnt too much for you. if your belly buttn is still sore i would go to gp just in case there is an infection or anything, not sure if u had stitches or glue, the only time mine was painfu was the second op which i had stitches and they needed to come out as had the same pulling feeling and it was red and sore xx

suzie w glad you got to see your consultant and that your results have come bk good, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle xx

sarliv, birba and amy hope you girls are all doing good and amy i hope everything goes ok tomorrow at your scan xx

AFM i didnt do a pregnancy test this morning as i have had really bad tummy pain since last night and its still here this morning, my temp also dropped so i know AF is on her way so didnt see the point of wasting a test. I have my holiday on saturday and will be perfectly timed for BMS when i get back and i will be much more relaxed this cycle and hopefully that will do the trick


----------



## blondieleeds

Morning All 


Just a qick post as I am at work. Any way I have just come back from the Clinic and there is still nothing going on. They are going to scan my next week on day 35. I still have a dull ache in my back and twinges in my ovary area I think and my nipples are still sore. So not really sure what is going on or maybe it could be the start of my period that is about to show. 

Could there be a possibility that the clinic have missed ovulation? 

xxx


----------



## birba

Sorry jenna hun but as you said you'll be much more relaxed after your holidays, I'm sure that will be the key 'ingredient', stay strong hunni  

Floffy, my dear, it's perfectly normal to have these pains. My cons explained that there is a lot inside that needs healing, plus remember that they actually cut, even if it's a small part, through the fat and  muscle: that takes time to heal! I had my lap in January and still have some wounds playing up (internally and externally). Plus all the gas they put in your belly is what's causing your stomach ache. Try to take it easy, 1 more day to work then it's Bank holiday again  

Hello to everybody else, good luck for those of you testing this week finger crossed! xxx

B


----------



## Jane2011

Ahhhhh, the witch got me this morning. Round 3 of tamoxifen starts tomoz


----------



## tonia vel

jane----sorry the witch got u have more fun with bsm this month now and will keep my fingers crossed for u for next month

Jenna--- hope the witch stays away keeping the fingers crossed the pains r something else

Forget to ask earlier i had a bit of brownish spotting last night which was quiet strange anyone had this before


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, this is just a quick one as im very busy at work again!

Misty.. i would take Clomid in the evening as the side effects are not so bad when you do this, also take them on days 2-6 of AF, good luck babes  

Jane.. sorry the witch came babes, good luck for next month xx

AFM.. on day 2 of 2ww, feeling fine at moment!  

I will try and get back on later on, hugs to all of you xxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi ladies,

Jane - sorry the   got you this month.  Third time lucky on the tamoxifen let's hope

Jenna - gutted for you: we re all rooting for another BFP after the recent run. I know it's so much harder when you've had something spark a bit of hope then af shows up anyway.  Hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday to get ready for next cycle's BMs

Vic - glad you're feeling positive!

Amy - good luck tomorrow: please let us know how it goes.

Floofy - hope today is a better day at work for you. It's normal for your wound to be a bit aggravated while it's healing, particularly where the drain was, but if it looks really angry may be best to get it checked out before the long weekend

Kylie - 6dpo's probably a bit soon to be getting symptoms (it does happen, but it's not the norm as I understand) so it's most likely clomid symptoms you're having now.  I don't have pcos, but I did have ovarian cysts from endometriosis which were removed at the end of last year, so it sounds from what I've read that this can affect LH levels similarly and I've not had them checked again since (these were older results I was reading)

Tonia - I regularly get spotting in my 2ww.  The most common theory is that it's caused by low progesterone: are you taking supplements? Implantation bleeding seems to be red or lighter brown from what ive read.  It's hard to pin point the cause often, but as sarliv said to me earlier consultants continually reassure us that spotting shouldn't prevent us from getting pregnant.


Sarliv - thanks for your help with my levels.  I had a lap in December to get rid of some endo and cysts.  It didn't stop the spotting though!

Jacqui - hope you're not getting too nervous.  Wishing you a fabulous wedding day.

Hi misty, blondie, birba, flossy, mrs n, mrs m and all the other lovelies - hope you're all enjoying the


----------



## tonia vel

yeah suzie in taking sanatogan mother to be ones plus DH is taking the sanatogan father to be ones been taking different ones over the last 3 yrs though

hope this spotting is a good sign aint had nothing today though just last nite was a lil stressed though yesterday but all is good today and looking forward to testing next week

Plus i got a job interview at 3;20 today so all fingers crossed for good news


----------



## SarLiv

Suzie - are you on cyclogest?  as it sounds like what happened with me - i had the lap and they removed the endo and scar adhesions but spotting continued and then cyclogest totally solved the problem.  it does sound like that slightly raised LH was due to your cyst and so that should be fine now and your FSH is great!

Tonia - could it be left over blood from an OV bleed if it is brown

Jenna - so sorry its not a BFP this month, your holiday will do you the world of good.

Jane -   all the luck in the world for next month

BLondie - sorry i cant help as i was never scanned and i have no idea about those kind of things but i hope you get some answers soon.

floofy - i had quite a bit of pain following my lap - i was off for 2 weeks and i definitely had pains for a few weeks.  hope you feel better soon

Kylie - so tricky as i had symptoms on my clomid month with no BFP and then the same symptoms (although greatly reduced) when i did get the BFP and i know the cyclogest made me so nauseas the first two months i took it - im hoping your symptoms are pg ones though!!

hey to everyone else - Jacqui your wedding must be very soon so have a wonderful time!


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262055.0


----------

